# Isshiki vs. Momoshiki, Jūbi Madara, and Jūbi Obito



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 26, 2021)

*Location*: Fused's house 
*Distance*: 20 meters 
*Mindset*: BL
*Knowledge: *Full
*Restrictions*: None 

Who wins?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alita (Jul 26, 2021)

Isshiki stomps. A better matchup would probably be jigen vs these 3 instead. Jigen is stronger than momo but that gap isn't as huge as that between him and isshiki since it took jigen going all out to beat the fate bros and he had to recover afterwards. Meaning it's possible juudara could get off IT while momo holds him off which is basically the only real hope the team has.

Reactions: Kage 3


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Jul 26, 2021)

Madara alone can probably solo. Adding Momoshiki and Juubito gives them the win for sure

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Monarch (Jul 26, 2021)

Juubito is a complete non-factor , he gets blown up by an avatar busting punch .

His Quad Juubidama is shrunken and redirected back at him with Daikokuten , or Isshiki can just BFR his ass out of the fight with his portal .

Juudara was already being pressured by post-powerup Naruto and Sasuke :



While Isshiki completely decimated their more powerful Adult versions :



Limbo clones are useless as not only they can't see Isshiki while shrunken , but he can even sprout rods out of his body : 

 Causing the Limbo clones to impale themselves on his rods if they hit him.

IT is negged by Dimension travelling .

He is also completely outmatched in physicals , and much like Juubito , Juudara can also get BFR'ed , even with his Rinne-sharingan since the only user who can use its transportation technique is Kaguya :



Momoshiki , even while Fused is outmatched by Isshiki as he lost against a weakened Naruto and Sasuke , his Lava Golem can be busted open by the same PS busting kicks or RSM avatar busting punches :





He has no way of tracking Isshiki while shrunken , and will fall quickly to his rods .

Isshiki takes them out .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 26, 2021)

Madara Rinnegan is enough to beat up Isshiki, there's nothing he can do against: Jukai Kotan + Chibau Tensei.

Madara Jin turns this into a one-sided fight, as Ishikki can't even face Limbo.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 26, 2021)

Isshiki

The only one there whos even half a threat is Momo who is not beating Isshiki

Madara and Obito are legit onetouch material


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 26, 2021)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Location*: Fused's house


behave

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## dabi (Jul 26, 2021)

Same as Kaguya thread. Isshiki decimates the trio without any effort. Mid diff against Momo and Obito and Madara die in the crossfire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 26, 2021)

Team should win, high diff even though momoshiki and juubito pose zero threat to him

Reactions: Disagree 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 26, 2021)

Team 2 wins.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 27, 2021)

Madara alone can easily solo Isshiki and Has easily survived attacks that put Isshiki in the ICU. 


Moreover, Isshiki has no counter for Limbo which easily solos him as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Sparks (Jul 27, 2021)

The Juubi Jins buy time while Momo teleports Fused to Kishi's house where Fused forces Kishi to pen Isshiki out of existence.

GG.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 27, 2021)

> *Location*: Fused's house


Poor Maddy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ludi (Jul 27, 2021)

Base Momo or upgraded Momo?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

Ludi said:


> Base Momo or upgraded Momo?


Does it matter?

Isshiki stomps the team. Weaker version, Jigen, was stomping fate bros already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 27, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> Isshiki stomps the team. Weaker version, Jigen, was stomping fate bros already


For the result not really, for the difficulty a bit


----------



## Capa13 (Jul 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Madara alone can probably solo. Adding Momoshiki and Juubito gives them the win for sure


If you actually believe this you should 100% get off this forum/site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Disagree 3


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

Ludi said:


> For the result not really, for the difficulty a bit


Not sure if even that would change.  TBH. Momo is weaker than V1 Jigen all things considered


----------



## Speedyamell (Jul 27, 2021)

Juubi jin solo. As far as I know jigen ain't using senjutsu of any kind so he simply cannot by pass their defenses. And he can't detect limbo either so madara alone could also possibly solo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jul 27, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> If you actually believe this you should 100% get off this forum/site.


Ninja you've been here for all of two seconds.. calm tf down

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 27, 2021)

Foddershiki dies in the cross fire, then Isshiti gets negged bu either jin.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 27, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Folders hiking dies in the cross fire, then Isshiti gets negged bu either jin.



???



Speedyamell said:


> As far as I know jigen ain't using senjutsu of any kind so he simply cannot by pass their defenses.



That doesn't even make sense  

Did Guy use Senjutsu when he kicked Madara in half?  

It's explicitly stated Juubi Jins are vulnerable to Taijutsu, and shown too.

Read the manga, kid 



Speedyamell said:


> And he can't detect limbo either



Literally has Doujutsu more advanced than the Rinnegan  

Try again

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Architect (Jul 27, 2021)

Jojodara and perhaps Juubito shit on Isshity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Capa13 (Jul 27, 2021)

Speedyamell said:


> Ninja you've been here for all of two seconds.. calm tf down


How does Madara scale to being creating completely different time spaces and absorbing chakra from an unspecified amount of different planets over millennia. It’s explicitly stated if you read the manga that Momoshiki and Kinshiki have ate MULTIPLE charka fruits and that Kaguya was so scared she shit her pants, tried to kill her children and tried to bend an entire race to her will to use as an army just so they couldn’t kill her. I mean Kaguya and Madara were both stalemating/fighting evenly with 16 year olds who had just acquired 6 paths powers and had just spent 3 whole days fighting and literally dying and being revived. Momoshiki fought against the same 2 teenagers who had 16 extra years of mastering their powers and 1 of which has gained an entire second half of the nine tails (1 of which he wasn’t trying to kill because he wanted to extract his bikini chakra) while messing around, shit talking and without any knowledge of their abilities other than Sasuke’s rinnegan space time ninjutsu. It’s just straight up dumb to think Kaguya is Momoshiki level. Nothing supports it whatsoever. People just watch the anime and think they understand scaling for some reason…

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

Isshiki kills all three. They won't even touch him once.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Jul 27, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> If you actually believe this you should 100% get off this forum/site.


Who tf are you


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Who tf are you


A dupe probably

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

Momoshiki Vs Isshiki can go either way.

with JJ Madara & Obito here, Isshiki gets trashed.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Raiken (Jul 27, 2021)

Imo Madara alone is enough to win. Though to be fair, I acknowledge Isshiki is pretty hax.

So two of them to win for certain, Juudara & Juubito or Juudara & Momoshiki.

Momoshiki & Juubito VS Isshiki though, Isshiki would win.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 27, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> If you actually believe this you should 100% get off this forum/site.


Only an idiot believes that a guy who couldn't kill Sasuke (who was already injured) has a chance against Madara or Obito

Sasuke left without a broken bone 



Capa13 said:


> How does Madara scale to being creating completely different time spaces and absorbing chakra from an unspecified amount of different planets over millennia.


Has Madara ever been tricked by a child?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> Has Madara ever been tricked by a child?


Well, Lee was only 17-18 years old when he cut Madara in half.  
Naruto & Sasuke were only 16-17 when they made him run for his life

So, yeah

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Well, Lee was only 17-18 years old when he cut Madara in half.


A very old child, right?


----------



## Sleepless (Jul 27, 2021)

Isshiki slaps.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> A very old child, right?


I mean Madara was considering Mu & Onoki children...

So, Naruto, Sasuke & Lee are more deserving of that since they are younger...  

Furthermore, they were like only 3-4 years older than Boruto is now anyway.


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I mean Madara was considering Mu & Onoki children...


No, he considers Onoki about 10 years old a child



New Folder said:


> Furthermore, they were like only 3-4 years older than Boruto is now anyway.


Should that change something about the fact that the Super Alien Gods were tricked by children and Madara wasn't?


----------



## MustardPN (Jul 27, 2021)

Speedyamell said:


> Juubi jin solo. As far as I know jigen ain't using senjutsu of any kind so he simply cannot by pass their defenses. And he can't detect limbo either so madara alone could also possibly solo


He can shrink the TSB's and even redirect them right at the Juubi Jins, so that isn't a problem
And their bodies don't require Senjutsu to be damaged (as seen with Gai), only their TSB's


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

Madara would have been tricked too if he were in the same situation

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> No, he considers Onoki about 10 years old a child


Onoki was 13 actually.


and Mu is older than him... 



Thiago20019 said:


> Should that change something about the fact that the Super Alien Gods were tricked by children and Madara wasn't?


being tricked is better than being cut in half...


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Onoki was 13 actually.


A child as far as I know



New Folder said:


> and Mu is older than him...


And Madara never called him a child



New Folder said:


> being tricked is better than being cut in half...


Only in Alienshit fanboy dreams 



Extramarital Child said:


> Madara would have been tricked too if he were in the same situation


Only in your delusions


----------



## blk (Jul 27, 2021)

Isshiki wins. 

He demolished a stronger team in Naruto&Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> A child as far as I know


indeed, same as Naruto, Sasuke, and Lee... 



Thiago20019 said:


> And Madara never called him a child


as far as I know "children" is plural 
and so is "us"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> indeed, same as Naruto, Sasuke, and Lee...


Children 17 and 18 years old 



New Folder said:


> as far as I know "children" is plural
> and so is "us"


And how old was Muu at that time?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

I am starting to think Thiago may be a Fused dupe now that fused got banned

Just a theory


----------



## Turrin (Jul 27, 2021)

Match comes down to if Mugen Tskuyomi could work on Ishiki. If it can they have a chance if it can’t they loose


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Match comes down to if Mugen Tskuyomi could work on Ishiki. If it can they have a chance if it can’t they loose


Prob not as isshiki can change dimension


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> And how old was Muu at that time?


Older than Onoki, obviously.  
usually in this manga, there is some 10 years gap or so between the teacher and the student of the next generation.
But even if we go with the minimum, Mu should have been at least as old as Naruto & Sasuke 

(I believe he was at least 23 at the time, but even if we cut that in half, same shit will apply) 



Thiago20019 said:


> Children 17 and 18 years old


I mean if you are 100 years old, those might as well be kids compare to you.


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Older than Onoki, obviously.


In other words, over 13 years old, he should already be a bearded man.   



New Folder said:


> I mean if you are 100 years old, those might as well be kids compare to you.


So, for an alien over a millennium old, what would it be? A zygote?



Extramarital Child said:


> I am starting to think Thiago may be a Fused dupe now that fused got banned


And why do you think this?


----------



## dergeist (Jul 27, 2021)

Limbo breaks his neck, no diff. This is a true stomp diff win for the team. Any of the two JJs solo, tbh. He is around KCM level at strongest.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jul 27, 2021)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Location*: Fused's house


His house is sadly a small chamber in a specialized institute  

It's probably too small for a settling scores between Pale Skinned Alien 

OT: Good writting die in crossfire

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 27, 2021)

Madara is enough. Limbo is just too much for Isshiki who doesn't have SPSM or Rinnegan. 

And we know he can be take off guard, fruitless Kaguya stabbed him in the back and nearly killed him and this Kaguya is way weaker than Limbo.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Momoshiki Vs Isshiki can *go either way.*


I believe you have read the manga. What brings you to this conclusion in the 60 chapters of Boruto manga?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Momoshiki Vs Isshiki can go either way.


Momo is prob even weaker than V1 Jigen, let alone Isshiki

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> Madara is enough. Limbo is just too much for Isshiki who doesn't have SPSM or Rinnegan.
> 
> And we know he can be take off guard, fruitless Kaguya stabbed him in the back and nearly killed him and this Kaguya is way weaker than Limbo.


You know limbo can neither sense nor see Isshiki in his shrunken state or with his black cubes. How would Limbo attack?


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 27, 2021)

kayz said:


> You know limbo can neither sense nor see Isshiki in his shrunken state or with his black cubes. How would Limbo attack?


Yes can, even the basic Sharingan can.

Also, Isshiki needs to go back to his original size to attack.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

kayz said:


> I believe you have read the manga. What brings you to this conclusion in the 60 chapters of Boruto manga?


I explained this before...  

people here only look at the conclusion, without taking anything else into consideration. (unless it suits their agendas).
Starting from Jigen, we know that Jigen defeated Naruto & Sasuke. That's as far as people look.
However, in order for him to do that, he used all of his power to accomplish said feat.

Meanwhile, people ignore the fact that Momoshiki fought Naruto + Sasuke + 4 Kages & Boruto. Which what ended up defeating him.
Some brain-dead people here think that Jigen at 0% can defeat the 4 Kages & Boruto, but I don't.

meaning, if Naruto & Sasuke got any extra help Vs Jigen, Jigen would have been killed.

Clearly, putting Momoshiki above V2 Karma Jigen.

------------
Now, Isshiki is supposedly stronger than Jigen, but it's kinda hard to see the "difference" in power if at all. 
like he can perhaps shrink things bigger than Jigen can, but that's about it (visually).

Seeing how Momoshiki can fight 5 Kages + Sasuke & Boruto, he should be fully capable of fighting Isshiki as well...
--------

from abilities perspective, Momoshiki's ability are also good counters to Isshiki
as he can use teleportation to get out of the Sealing jutsu if it came to that.
and he can use the Byakugan to see Isshiki or the tools he uses when they are shrunk...

-----

from a hype perspective,  Momoshiki (pre-eating Kinshiki) & Kinshiki were considered to be a threat greater than Kaguya
and Kaguya was able to land life-threatening injuries on Isshiki. Therefore, it stands to reason that fused Momoshiki should be
capable of doing the same as well.


Furthermore, Momoshiki's power is now in Boruto's hand
just like how Isshiki's power is in Isshiki's hand

and Boruto is the Naruto to Sasuke's Kawaki. So, their power will be a counter-balanced powers most likely.
the same as Naruto's Kurama & Sasuke's Dojutsu. 

people might not be impressed with Momoshiki because he lost initially, but I believe his power will either be equal to Isshiki's (through Kawaki's karma), or even surpass it since Momoshiki is still around, where Isshiki is dead. 


that's more or less is, on top of my head now...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I explained this before...
> 
> people here only look at the conclusion, without taking anything else into consideration. (unless it suits their agendas).
> Starting from Jigen, we know that Jigen defeated Naruto & Sasuke. That's as far as people look.
> ...


Did you put this into consideration;

1. Naruto's stamina as 50% drained after taking a blast that would have wiped out Konoha and the surrounding lands from the map. Momo was fighting a weakened Naruto from the start, yet Naruto dispatched him in taijutsu fairly easily.

2. The Novel's implication of fused Momoshiki relative to Naruto or Sasuke.

3. The fact that 4 kages were instantly slapped by Momo with little effort before the main fight even started (Naruto hasn't even powered up) hence none had any meaningful contribution in that fight.
If you think they will last more than a second against a full-powered V2 Jigen, I'd conclude your trolling. Adding more fodders who can be dispatched simply with a wave of the hand is laughable.


New Folder said:


> from abilities perspective, Momoshiki's ability are also good counters to Isshiki
> as he can use teleportation to get out of the Sealing jutsu if it came to that.
> and he can use the Byakugan to see Isshiki or the tools he uses when they are shrunk...
> 
> ...


I'll be the first to tell you that there's nothing in Momo's arsenal that can counter Isshiki.

Byakugan? Useless. Sasuke can see microscopic + added benefit of predicting movement (kinetic vision). Yet claimed how difficult it was to dodge the rods.

Absorption? Useless. Isshiki's rods cancel out absorption with their own absorption.

Monkey Rock? Same fate as Juubi and Kurama.

Wood release? Useless. Won't touch a shrunken Isshiki.

Shadow Bind? Gets absorbed.

Elemental ninjutsu? Won't reach the target.

If you have to hope in catching an opponent off-guard in order to win a fight, it means that opponent is superior to you. Even if Momo could damage Isshiki, it doesn't mean they are equal. Delta vs Naruto should give an example.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 27, 2021)

Fruitless Kaguya was able to take Down Isshiki and nearly Kill him Off guard or not he was beaten.

Madara's Limbo would be easily capable of downing Isshiki supported by the fact that Isshiki has no rinnegan to see it nor does he have SPSM to sense it. 

Madara alone is enough to kill Isshiki, then their is the fact That Juubi Jin Madara has more chakra than Isshiki. 

The only reason People would disagree with this is because they don't like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 27, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Fruitless Kaguya was able to take Down Isshiki and nearly Kill him Off guard or not he was beaten.
> 
> Madara's Limbo would be easily capable of downing Isshiki supported by the fact that Isshiki has no rinnegan to see it nor does he have SPSM to sense it.
> 
> ...


Honestly even Juubito has his chance against Isshiki.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> Honestly even Juubito has his chance against Isshiki.


How so?

Juubito had his shit pushed in by Pre ridudo buff Naruto and Sasuke

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 27, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Fruitless Kaguya was able to take Down Isshiki and *nearly Kill him Off guard or not he was beaten.*


You're so right bestie, Black Zetsu > Madara

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Kage 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

ATastyMuffin said:


> You're so right bestie, Black Zetsu > Madara


The best kind of comeback ever. Just slap them in the face and be done with them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 27, 2021)

Will an Isshit fanboy be able to answer how he defeats Madara? Kicks or sticks? Maybe the cubes?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 27, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> Honestly even Juubito has his chance against Isshiki.



Pretty much, any one who has absorbed a Juubi has a huge chance to beat him; since they are able to easily survive Attacks that almost killed Isshiki. One thing about Juubi Obito that always works against him is the fact he is unstable. 

People don't want to hear that, they rather believe that Isshiki is the strongest most unstoppable force ever made in Naruto/Boruto Series ignoring that He was beaten and almost killed by Fruitless Kaguya.   Kaguya being able to down him Weather they want to say off guard or not means Limbo downs Isshiki pretty easily. 

Madara alone is enough to win this pretty easily. This is under the premise that I.T is Restricted in this match, 90% of threads have to restrict I.T from Prime Madara because it's too powerful and one shots.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 27, 2021)

ATastyMuffin said:


> You're so right bestie, Black Zetsu > Madara



BZ never sliced Madara in half like Kaguya did Isshiki leaving him for dead. 


BZ turning Madara into Kaguya doesn't prove BZ>MAdara. 

Limbo>Isshiki.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 27, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> BZ never sliced Madara in half like Kaguya did Isshiki leaving him for dead.
> 
> 
> BZ turning Madara into Kaguya doesn't prove BZ>MAdara.
> ...


Yeah, you're right, BZ just stopped Madara completely from being able to move and proceeded to explode him like the fat kid from Willy Wonka

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Jul 27, 2021)

Ishiki is not beating them, he runs out of gas. Jins have insane regen on their part, near infinite stamina, while they are weaker, but they outlast him


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 27, 2021)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Yeah, you're right, BZ just stopped Madara completely from being able to move and proceeded to explode him like the fat kid from Willy Wonka



so you admitted That BZ never killed him he just Paralyzed Him from moving using DMS Obito?  Then i'll accept your concession because Kaguya almost Killed Isshiki, and if you want to Argue He was off guard then There is nothing Stopping Madara Limbo from downing Isshiki since he can't see or sense them.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

kayz said:


> 1. Naruto's stamina as 50% drained after taking a blast that would have wiped out Konoha and the surrounding lands from the map. Momo was fighting a weakened Naruto from the start, yet Naruto dispatched him in taijutsu fairly easily.


I mean it was Momoshiki who drained Naruto's chakra, so I don't see why would that be against him...  
that's like saying Jigen fought weakened Naruto/Sasuke after given them a beating, it doesn't make sense... 



kayz said:


> 2. The Novel's implication of fused Momoshiki relative to Naruto or Sasuke.


I don't use filler/fanfictions. Those are the novels...  



kayz said:


> 3. The fact that 4 kages were instantly slapped by Momo with little effort before the main fight even started (Naruto hasn't even powered up) hence none had any meaningful contribution in that fight.
> If you think they will last more than a second against a full-powered V2 Jigen, I'd conclude your trolling. Adding more fodders who can be dispatched simply with a wave of the hand is laughable.


they got defeated quickly because Momoshiki's punches/kicks were that powerful, obviously. 
Even Boruto's tiny body was sending Momoshiki flying with some kicks/punches...etc

if you go back to Jigen Vs Naruto & Sasuke, his fighting style is mainly Taijutsu...
why do you think he reached almost 0% chakra at the end? Because that chakra was used to make his punches/kicks much stronger.  

Meaning, his punches/kicks will not be as powerful at the end of the battle as it was Vs Naruto & Sasuke.
and that can clearly be seen in his fight Vs Koji

*Spoiler*: _1_ 









(this is base Jigen of course)

and here is V2 Karma Jigen

*Spoiler*: _1_ 










Keep in mind, this Jigen was at almost 10% of his chakra. 
as in 9x to 10x stronger than the Jigen that was left after the fight with Naruto & Sasuke.
and yet, Koji alone handled him well and was able to tank his punches/kicks.

So, what makes you think Jigen at almost 0% of his power left will hit as hard he does at 100%? 



> If you think they will last more than a second against a full-powered V2 Jigen



why would he be full powered? At the end, he had 0% power left.

and if we are to assume that they are there from the start of the battle, then whatever percentage Jigen will use to defeat them
means he will be defeated by Naruto & Sasuke because he needs ALL of his power to defeat them.

Even if he uses 1% to defeat the 4 Kages, that means he will lose to Naruto & Sasuke. It's simple math...



kayz said:


> Byakugan? Useless. Sasuke can see microscopic + added benefit of predicting movement (kinetic vision). Yet claimed how difficult it was to dodge the rods.


Byakugan can see better than the sharingan tho, and it actually has a predicting movement (stated in the anime).

Furthermore, Momoshiki is faster than Sasuke 


& see just because Sasuke had problems with it, doesn't necessarily mean Momoshiki will
when he is faster and has a stronger vision.

not to mention, Momoshiki has healing abilities in case he got damaged. So, in all accounts, Momoshiki's condition is better than Sasuke.



kayz said:


> Absorption? Useless. Isshiki's rods cancel out absorption with their own absorption.


if they cancel each other, then that's a point for both of them.
As you call it "useless" on Momoshiki's end
it also can be "useless" on Isshiki's end 



kayz said:


> Elemental ninjutsu? Won't reach the target.


why? 
Naruto & Sasuke's (in some cases) did reach...


----------



## JayK (Jul 27, 2021)

Isshiki vs two and a half fodder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 27, 2021)

@ATastyMuffin

I just wanted to also Point this out in your Post since you brought it up.

You mentioned how Madara( A Reincarnation of Indra) almost exploded from Kaguya's revival But ignored Jigen(a normal Monk and Stated to be not a suitable Vessel) was just fine from Isshiki revival.

That alone should tell you Kaguya post Fruit is far more powerful than Isshiki, and Madara was stated to be Just like Kaguya by Hagoromo.

With that, we can conclude that Madara alone would kill Isshiki pretty easily. You should stop getting upset over fictional characters, and learn to live life best buddy. All i'm doing is point out the differences between the way Madara was defeated and the way Kaguya defeated Isshiki, as well as point out how Kaguya was revived and how isshiki was revived.

the only person Isshiki can defeat on Team two is Momoshiki because he doesn't have the type of Godly Regeneration and Stamina as Juubi Jins, and because Momoshiki admitted he couldn't do anything to Isshiki.  The Databook States stamina determines how much you can spam Jutsu,  The fact is Both Obito and Madara has planet level of reserves, chakra, and Stamina. No Otsutsuki has that amount of chakra, and Stamina outside of Kaguya and Hagoromo because they absorbed the Ten tails.

Just enlightening you a bit here.


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 27, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Pretty much, any one who has absorbed a Juubi has a huge chance to beat him; since they are able to easily survive Attacks that almost killed Isshiki. One thing about Juubi Obito that always works against him is the fact he is unstable.
> 
> People don't want to hear that, they rather believe that Isshiki is the strongest most unstoppable force ever made in Naruto/Boruto Series ignoring that He was beaten and almost killed by Fruitless Kaguya.   Kaguya being able to down him Weather they want to say off guard or not means Limbo downs Isshiki pretty easily.
> 
> Madara alone is enough to win this pretty easily. This is under the premise that I.T is Restricted in this match, 90% of threads have to restrict I.T from Prime Madara because it's too powerful and one shots.


I agree 100% with you. 



Juubito is probably more underrated than Juudara. People thinks he is the weakest god tier, a fodder compared to post six path Naruto/Sasuke let alone Boruto's overrated characters...


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 27, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> How so?
> 
> Juubito *had his shit pushed in by Pre ridudo buff Naruto and Sasuke*



His mind was very weakened due to the Sword of nunoboplot, he wasn't serious at all during the entire fight. Once he became serious he gets beaten by the plot, same thing with Juudara.


----------



## Onda Vital (Jul 27, 2021)

Can Momoshiki amp attacks of Juubito and Juudara?

Like they intentionally shot juubidama at Momoshiki, he absrobs and ampes them?


I am also not sure how would Isshiki interact with limbo.


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I mean it was Momoshiki who drained Naruto's chakra, so I don't see why would that be against him...
> that's like saying Jigen fought weakened Naruto/Sasuke after given them a beating, it doesn't make sense...
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't want to go further into Jigen vs Momoshiki. A thread can be created and we can properly debate that.

If I'd summarize I'd say your argument is centered mostly on Momo should be able to outlast Jigen rather than Momoshiki being more powerful. I'd still argue that Jigen kills Momo before he runs out of stamina. But we'll leave that for a proper thread.

Isshiki doesn't have much of Jigen's drawback anyway. And since we are aguing Isshiki vs Momo.... 




New Folder said:


> Byakugan can see better than the sharingan tho, and it actually has a predicting movement (stated in the anime).
> 
> Furthermore, Momoshiki is faster than Sasuke
> 
> ...


Byakugan doesn't have a stronger vision than the Sharingan in terms of predicting movement. 

Byakugan's microscopic vision might be clearer, but_ tracking movement (kinetic vision) and prediction _is Sharingan's forte.

And Isshiki alludes more to kinetic vision as being the ability Sasuke uses to find him.

And since you bring it up, why didn't the byakugan and speed help against Naruto:

While against V1 Jigen vs Naruto:

Against V2 Jigen, it gets worse:



New Folder said:


> not to mention, Momoshiki has healing abilities in case he got damaged. So, in all accounts, Momoshiki's condition is better than Sasuke.


Momoshiki uses pills to heal himself. Or absorbs chakra to do so. Never has he done it automatically. 
A strong attack would kill him before he has time to absorb chakra for regen. 



New Folder said:


> if they cancel each other, then that's a point for both of them.
> As you call it "useless" on Momoshiki's end
> it also can be "useless" on Isshiki's end


Except absorption is a major part of Momo's hax (In fact, the very first step for his replication and multiplication hax), while absorption to Isshiki counts much less.
Isshiki has daikokuten and sukuna hikona which Momo has no answer to.


New Folder said:


> why?
> Naruto & Sasuke's (in some cases) did reach...


No need to bring up Naruto and Sasuke. I'm speaking Momo's own elemental ninjutsu.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

Are we seriously debating Isshiki vs Fused Momo?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Ishiki is not beating them, he runs out of gas. Jins have insane regen on their part, near infinite stamina, while they are weaker, but they outlast him


What is their answer to bfr?


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Are we seriously debating Isshiki vs Fused Momo?


Normally I wouldn't. I was curious to see if he had a reasonable point.

Same Momo who died fighting Naruto and co. was surprised they could defeat Isshiki.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 27, 2021)

kayz said:


> What is their answer to bfr?


There isn't. He doesnt even need it tbh


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

kayz said:


> Well, I don't want to go further into Jigen vs Momoshiki. A thread can be created and we can properly debate that.
> 
> If I'd summarize I'd say your argument is centered mostly on Momo should be able to outlast Jigen rather than Momoshiki being more powerful. I'd still argue that Jigen kills Momo before he runs out of stamina. But we'll leave that for a proper thread.
> 
> Isshiki doesn't have much of Jigen's drawback anyway. And since we are aguing Isshiki vs Momo....


Jigen Vs Momoshiki creates a perfect reference point actually. Especially since it's the clearest point to know from where to begin
when comapring Momoshiki's power to Isshiki's...

- Isshiki's showing actually has a bigger drawback since he is on a timer regarding his life. lol
but even if we disregard that timer, frankly, Isshiki didn't really show much to say that he is, for example, a tier or more above Jigen. 

they were using the exact same shit...



kayz said:


> Byakugan doesn't have a stronger vision than the Sharingan in terms of predicting movement.
> 
> Byakugan's microscopic vision might be clearer, but_ tracking movement (kinetic vision) and prediction _is Sharingan's forte.
> 
> ...



- maybe, maybe not. Cus this point seem to have been retconned into the Byakugan in Boruto-Anime.
and we don't know to what degree. 

- for the first part.
A) Naruto did stop Momoshiki's punch, just like he stopped Jigen's staff.
B) Jigen reacted to Sasuke's attempt to attack him with his sword, and so did Momoshiki

*Spoiler*: _1_ 










and before you say Sasuke was tired and beaten up, so was Boruto's body, and Momoshiki was just operating on what little chakra
Boruto had left...

As for point 2:
Yes, Jigen/Isshiki's power is in his physical power, and no one disagrees that his physical power is greater than Momoshiki or the rest.
where Momoshiki's power is in his Ninjutsu. Just like Jigen destroyed Naruto's avatar with his physical power, Momoshiki overwhelmed
them with his Ninjutsu as well. 

I.E
Isshiki is physically stronger
Momoshiki is stronger in Ninjutsu.

similar to how Gai & Kakashi's rivalry is. 



kayz said:


> Momoshiki uses pills to heal himself. Or absorbs chakra to do so. Never has he done it automatically.
> A strong attack would kill him before he has time to absorb chakra for regen.


he doesn't use pills or anything. It's part of his power.

1- When Kawaki was training with Boruto, Karma healed Boruto's wound

*Spoiler*: _1_ 









2- when Isshiki broke Boruto's body, Momoshiki healed him


As you can see Sasuke's statement at the bottom of the page


neither of those 2 examples did Momoshiki use any pills or anything. 
if your argument is that he initially had to use the pills, otherwise he doesn't have this ability, then that's irrelevant.
As he clearly has it now without having to do anything. 



kayz said:


> Except absorption is a major part of Momo's hax (In fact, the very first step for his replication and multiplication hax), while absorption to Isshiki counts much less.
> Isshiki has daikokuten and sukuna hikona which Momo has no answer to.


meh, not really. Momoshiki had already absorbed a decent amount of Ninjutsu during the CE. He already had those Ninjutsu forever now. And since Isshiki only uses Taijutus/Tools, there is nothing to absorb anyway. 

he can only rely on what he already had...



kayz said:


> No need to bring up Naruto and Sasuke. I'm speaking Momo's own elemental ninjutsu.


how can we not bring them up, when that's 1 of the only  2fights he had? 

and even Koji was actually able to land some hits



*Spoiler*: _2_ 











and he tanked or stopped others

*Spoiler*: _2_ 










so, saying "Well, nothing will ever hit or land"

is nothing short of delusional. 

and I hope you don't start with the argument that Koji is stronger than Momoshiki.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2021)

kayz said:


> What is their answer to bfr?


Momoshiki has teleportaion jutsu tho.

Funnily enough, it was Isshiki who got bfr'd by Momoshiki's vessel.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Jigen Vs Momoshiki creates a perfect reference point actually. Especially since it's the clearest point to know from where to begin
> when comapring Momoshiki's power to Isshiki's...
> 
> - Isshiki's showing actually has a bigger drawback since he is on a timer regarding his life. lol
> ...


I shouldn't be spoonfeeding this to you. There's still a gap in abilities between Jigen and Isshiki based on the method both use their abilities.

Isshiki uses sight for sukuna and daikokuten, while Jigen actively has to use hand gestures. That's already setting a reaction/combat speed and range difference. We know sight would be faster and improve the range massively.

Either way, I didn't claim Isshiki a tier above Jigen in power. But in a fight, Isshiki will make quick work of Jigen.



New Folder said:


> - maybe, maybe not. Cus this point seem to have been retconned into the Byakugan in Boruto-Anime.
> and we don't know to what degree.


It wasn't retconned.


New Folder said:


> - for the first part.
> A) Naruto did stop Momoshiki's punch, just like he stopped Jigen's staff.


Are you ignoring the part where Jigen dodged the follow-up punch???
While Momoshiki swallowed a face full like a fodder.


New Folder said:


> B) Jigen reacted to Sasuke's attempt to attack him with his sword, and so did Momoshiki
> 
> *Spoiler*: _1_
> 
> ...


False equivalence. Boruto's body was already healed via karma while Sasuke's was still damaged.



New Folder said:


> As for point 2:
> Yes, Jigen/Isshiki's power is in his physical power, and no one disagrees that his physical power is greater than Momoshiki or the rest.
> where Momoshiki's power is in his Ninjutsu. Just like Jigen destroyed Naruto's avatar with his physical power, Momoshiki overwhelmed
> them with his Ninjutsu as well.


Nice try. Jigen's rods are ninjutsu and can go through avatars like butter.


New Folder said:


> I.E
> Isshiki is physically stronger
> Momoshiki is stronger in Ninjutsu.
> 
> similar to how Gai & Kakashi's rivalry is.


Look above.


New Folder said:


> he doesn't use bills or anything. It's part of his power.


He does. Why wouldn't he heal himself up and continue the fight here??? They were a lot of visible scratches. He had to wait for extra juice.


New Folder said:


> 1- When Kawaki was training with Boruto, Karma healed Boruto's wound
> 
> *Spoiler*: _1_
> 
> ...


I didn't deny Momoshiki having healing abilities. But when used through his main body he juices himself first for it. You have to prove he can do it automatically through his main body.

I'm not going to give him Boruto's body's feat.


New Folder said:


> meh, not really. Momoshiki had already absorbed a decent amount of Ninjutsu during the CE. He already had those Ninjutsu forever now. And since Isshiki only uses Taijutus/Tools, there is nothing to absorb anyway.
> 
> he can only rely on what he already had...
> 
> ...


You are still going with false equivalence. Why bring up Koji who was fodderized by an unserious Isshiki?

Bring up Momo's elemental tech. Let's see which will reach Isshiki.


You're just on defence grasping at straws. You really haven't brought up anything that Isshiki can't handle in a one-on-one fight against Momo.
You and I know this fight is going into a taijutsu bout because both characters can negate each other's ninjutsu.

And in a taijutsu bout, Isshiki would fodderize simple as that. Coupled with the fact that Momo can't do anything against Isshiki's abilities like Daikokuten which is instant spatial placement, telekinetic cubes, and shrinking ability.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Momoshiki has teleportaion jutsu tho.
> 
> Funnily enough, it was Isshiki who got bfr'd by Momoshiki's vessel.


Momoshiki can't tell where Isshiki sends them both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 27, 2021)

Isshiki to three gentlemen and @New Folder:

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 27, 2021)

kayz said:


> Isshiki to three gentlemen:


Solo'd

I would have included @New Folder  in there as well , but he is a non-factor .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sparks (Jul 27, 2021)

kayz said:


> Isshiki to three gentlemen and @New Folder:


Isshiki = Glub Glub

Madara = Blub Blub

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blk (Jul 27, 2021)

That was some neg diff stomp by @kayz 

Thread can be closed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Capa13 (Jul 27, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> Only an idiot believes that a guy who couldn't kill Sasuke (who was already injured) has a chance against Madara or Obito
> 
> Sasuke left without a broken bone
> 
> ...


No he was tricked by zetsu inhabiting a near death Obito who was unconscious. Momoshiki literally almost killed Sasuke in mere seconds with “inukaitakerinomikoto” and needed Naruto to literally run at light speed towards him and activate the FULL 9 tails Kurama Avatar to save his life. Momoshiki lost because he was an idiot. Being an idiot has nothing to do with power???? You just have no concept of power scaling and you’re clearly a casual which is fine…


----------



## Capa13 (Jul 27, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> How so?
> 
> Juubito had his shit pushed in by Pre ridudo buff Naruto and Sasuke


They are casuals man lol it’s all good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 27, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> No he was tricked by zetsu inhabiting a near death Obito who was unconscious. Momoshiki literally almost killed Sasuke in mere seconds with “inukaitakerinomikoto” and needed Naruto to literally run at light speed towards him and activate the FULL 9 tails Kurama Avatar to save his life. Momoshiki lost because he was an idiot. Being an idiot has nothing to do with power???? You just have no concept of power scaling and you’re clearly a casual which is fine…


> Being betrayed by the alien mass that has been manipulating humanity for millennia
> Getting fooled by a 12yo Genin using Clones
"Are clearly the same thing" 

You clearly live in a parallel reality, if I didn't already know that some of you are fanboys from Boruto I would say that you haven't even read this manga. 

In what universe does Momoshiki have this level of power? In his basic form he had problems facing Darui directly, the manga itself makes it clear that, if the enemy doesn't use ninjutsu to absorb and send it back, he has problems in combat (ie, he's bad in the close combat). Even after absorbing Kinshiki he still maintained a combat level that allowed Boruto to fight him directly (using ninjutsu), but suddenly, in the minds of the crazy fanboys, he has such a high combat level that even Madara (in his Jinchuriki form) couldn't fight him. 

I would really like to understand what delusional logic this is.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 28, 2021)

@Thiago20019 

This what I been telling people on here They soo mad Isshiki got bodied they resort to using BZ Vs Madara as if they are the same thing. 

It's a shame Community are not able to understand Momoshiki CQC skills are piss poor, Even in the novel is stated Momoshiki greatest weapon is his ability to Absorb Jutsu not Taijutsu, and the Gokages admitted Rock Lee was the perfect Opponent For Momoshiki Because he doesn't use Ninjutsu. 


Momoshiki Knew he couldn't beat Isshiki because Isshiki is a straight Taijutsu Fighter, the only Jutsu he uses is his Dojutsu  ability to shrink items and himself.  For those Reason alone Momoshiki is the weakest on the team.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 28, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> No he was tricked by zetsu inhabiting a near death Obito who was unconscious. Momoshiki literally almost killed Sasuke in mere seconds with “inukaitakerinomikoto” and needed Naruto to literally run at light speed towards him and activate the FULL 9 tails Kurama Avatar to save his life. Momoshiki lost because he was an idiot. Being an idiot has nothing to do with power???? You just have no concept of power scaling and you’re clearly a casual which is fine…



Sasuke PS Sword one shotted Momoshiki's Lava Golem.



Momoshiki Was literally Tricked by 12 year old using shadow Clones, Same with Isshiki.  Shadow clones in Boruto seem to be OP because the villains can't seem to figure it out in boruto.


----------



## Monarch (Jul 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke PS Sword one shotted Momoshiki's Lava Golem.


Juudara was bisected by a much weaker sword :






MYGod000 said:


> Momoshiki Was literally Tricked by 12 year old using shadow Clones, Same with Isshiki.  Shadow clones in Boruto seem to be OP because the villains can't seem to figure it out in boruto.



He was also blitzed and negged by Black Zetsu :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2021)

kayz said:


> I shouldn't be spoonfeeding this to you. There's still a gap in abilities between Jigen and Isshiki based on the method both use their abilities.
> 
> Isshiki uses sight for sukuna and daikokuten, while Jigen actively has to use hand gestures. That's already setting a reaction/combat speed and range difference. We know sight would be faster and improve the range massively.
> 
> Either way, I didn't claim Isshiki a tier above Jigen in power. But in a fight, Isshiki will make quick work of Jigen


- Hence why Jigen is important in this comparison. Because Momoshiki's level compared to Isshiki will be in that gap or above it.
But he won't be lower...

- Isshiki uses his hands for the black rods as well actually. The focus is more on the eye when it comes to the cubes and whatnot... 

- it was only an example to why knowing Momoshiki's level to Jigen's is important. 



kayz said:


> It wasn't retconned.


I didn't remember it being mentioned in the original manga tbh 






kayz said:


> Are you ignoring the part where Jigen dodged the follow-up punch???
> While Momoshiki swallowed a face full like a fodder.


what happened next doesn't change the fact that Naruto stopped the staff attack tho... 
but yeah, Jigen did petter there...

Which again, I said from the start that Jigen/Isshiki in term of physical power & Taijutsu is superior to Momoshiki
and I do consider those dodging and whatnot, as part of "Taijutsu"/"physical ability"



kayz said:


> False equivalence. Boruto's body was already healed via karma while Sasuke's was still damaged.


healing power is part of Momoshiki's power tho. 
not to mention Momoshiki was operating in an extremely low-chakra (BORUTO's own chakra).
he wasn't using his own, so that's also effecting him all the same. 



kayz said:


> Nice try. Jigen's rods are ninjutsu and can go through avatars like butter.


pretty sure they are not.  
what makes you think the rods are Ninjutsu? 



kayz said:


> Look above.


even if we go with them being Ninjutsu, it doesn't change the fact that Momoshiki is the stronger Nenjutsu user tho. 
those rods were stopped by an Odoma Rasengan for example


and their damage output is limited. Where Momoshiki's elemental attack were destroying the entire stadium... 




kayz said:


> He does. Why wouldn't he heal himself up and continue the fight here??? They were a lot of visible scratches. He had to wait for extra juice.


he might have been low on chakra before he absorbed those attacks? I dunno 
what I do know is the ability were shown twice without him eating pills or anything. So, he gets what he showed.

Consider it retconned, a CIS moment, or whatever you want.
the case we have after that arc is he can do it. 



kayz said:


> I didn't deny Momoshiki having healing abilities. But when used through his main body he juices himself first for it. You have to prove he can do it automatically through his main body.
> 
> I'm not going to give him Boruto's body's feat.


why wouldn't you give him Boruto's body's feat when he is the one doing it? 

Sorry, but this argument of yours is just ridiculous. By your logic, Isshiki can't get Jigen's feats because he didn't do them in person? 
For example, we can't give the ability to destroy PS/Kurama's avatars to Isshiki because he didn't do that?


and when he attacked Sasuke's neck, he couldn't break it.

unless you believe Sasuke's neck >>> PS. 



we know for a fact that Karam's user is using the abilities of the Otutsuki they have. Just as knew about Isshiki's abilities from Jigen
even before we saw him. 



kayz said:


> You are still going with false equivalence. Why bring up Koji who was fodderized by an unserious Isshiki?
> 
> Bring up Momo's elemental tech. Let's see which will reach Isshiki.
> 
> ...


Son, what you are saying is
1- we can't use Kaguya kicking his ass because he was taken off-guard
2- we can't use Koji because it was unserious Isshiki
3- we shouldn't bring Naruto & Sasuke's fight with Isshiki up.

then what should we use exactly? Headcanon & fanfiction? 

- ok let's talk about Momoshiki's jutsu for a second here. You previously said


kayz said:


> Shadow Bind? Gets absorbed.


can you show us where did Isshiki use absorption?

if Momoshiki can't get to heal on his own, because he hasn't shown it himself.
then how do you know Isshiki can absorb when he hasn't done so himself?

- I avoided making points about "Momoshiki uses this or that" because
1-I know the arguments usually well, then X character dodged all and everything
2- your argument will be "Shrink this and that". However, shrinking costs chakra as well.

So, it will depend on how much chakra Isshiki has compared to Momoshiki, he can't just shrink everything forever...

and lastly, this will depends on how smart the characters will play their cards to land their hits. Where you will just assume
everything is linear...



> Coupled with the fact that Momo can't do anything against Isshiki's abilities like Daikokuten which is instant spatial placement, telekinetic cubes, and shrinking ability.


Isshiki's abilities are Dojutsu, and we know what Momomshiki can do.. 





> kayz said:
> 
> 
> > Momoshiki can't tell where Isshiki sends them both.



irrelevent. As they can teleport back wherever he wants.

Just like when Boruto teleported Isshiki to a place that Isshiki doesn't know about.
However, that doesn't mean he was trapped. 



kayz said:


> Isshiki to three gentlemen and @New Folder:



it might take sometime before you realize you are wrong. 
at the end, Momoshiki is the one standing until now. 

until then. we will agree to disagree... 


thank you & good luck

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 28, 2021)

Imagine Momo managing to stab Isshiki eye out lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 28, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Monarch (Jul 28, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Imagine Momo managing to stab Isshiki eye out lol



Even Fused and MyTroll000 look better than him at this point .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 28, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Even Fused and MyTroll000 look better than him at this point .


Not quite. Fused is flat out toxic and will downgrade pretty much anybody.

MyTroll000 pretty much Madarastan, and those immediately get less respect, unless they are reasonable.


Most are not reasonable


----------



## Monarch (Jul 28, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Not quite. Fused is flat out toxic and will downgrade pretty much anybody.
> 
> MyTroll000 pretty much Madarastan, and those immediately get less respect, unless they are reasonable.
> 
> ...



I don't know , when you go as far as to claim Momo can stab Isshiki's eye like he did to Sasuke then something must be very , very wrong .

Or he probably started reading the Boruto manga from that chapter .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 28, 2021)

Lol at Momoshiki being able to solo Isshiki. 

Dude got folded by Naruto and Sasuke. 

Naruto and Sasuke got folded by Jigen alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 28, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I don't know , when you go as far as to claim Momo can stab Isshiki's eye like he did to Sasuke then something must be very , very wrong .
> 
> Or he probably started reading the Boruto manga from that chapter .


Well as long as they dont worship and mention Madara on their every single past as if he were some god i can stand them.


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 28, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I don't know , when you go as far as to claim Momo can stab Isshiki's eye like he did to Sasuke then something must be very , very wrong .
> 
> Or he probably started reading the Boruto manga from that chapter .


And let's not forget Momoshiki himself had the Rinnegan in his right palm stabbed.

By Boruto in the manga & Sasuke in the anime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Monarch (Jul 28, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> And let's not forget Momoshiki himself had the Rinnegan in his right palm stabbed.
> 
> By Boruto in the manga & Sasuke in the anime.



And Isshiki on the other hand countered Sasuke's Amenotejikara while operating through Jigen , negged his Chidori , and broke Boruto's arm .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sleepless (Jul 28, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He was also blitzed and negged by Black Zetsu :


To this day, this panel is so funny

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 28, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Lol at Momoshiki being able to solo Isshiki.
> 
> Dude got folded by Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke got folded by Jigen alone.





ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And Isshiki on the other hand countered Sasuke's Amenotejikara while operating through Jigen , negged his Chidori , and broke Boruto's arm .


To think all these were done in Jigen's body, a defective body approaching death.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 28, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> To think all these were done in Jigen's body, a defective body approaching death.



He could also shrink the massive container that served as the dimension he fought Naruto and Sasuke in .

And he did that after Jigen's abdomen cracked .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 28, 2021)

Sleepless said:


> To this day, this panel is so funny


Because it represent a monument of shame of all madara fans who thought he was some invincible god

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sleepless (Jul 28, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Because it represent a monument of shame of all madara fans who thought he was some invincible god


Seeing him pushed off that grand pedestol by such a character you'd never expect was hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 28, 2021)

Sleepless said:


> Seeing him pushed off that grand pedestol by such a character you'd never expect was hilarious.


It probably made the Madara fans reflect and think long and hard about their predicament

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 28, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He could also shrink the massive container that served as the dimension he fought Naruto and Sasuke in .
> 
> And he did that after Jigen's abdomen cracked .


Yeah come to think of it, look how small Kurama looks along the border of the coffin and it's just the coffin's *lower half*.



And we don't even see the full size of that coffin's lower half in that pic. 

A nearly gassed-out Jigen shrunk the entire thing (upper & lower halves) in just a few seconds.

Meanwhile Isshiki's Sukunahikona operates on a greater level compared to Jigen's.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 28, 2021)

Code said:


> It probably made the Madara fans reflect and think long and hard about their predicament


Or made some of them even more delusional

"I don't even like Madara"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 28, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Or made some of them even more delusional
> 
> "I don't even like Madara"


"I don't know this character. I never saw him in the Life of Madara video. He must be fodder I guess"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 28, 2021)

Code said:


> "I don't know this character. I never saw him in the Life of Madara video. He must be fodder I guess"


I bet he thinks Madara is stronger than raditz


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 28, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> I bet he thinks Madara is stronger than raditz


"Well you see Madara created Limbo(An Adjacent dimension). Now you see I don't know how powerful that makes him. But I know it makes him Dimensional level. Which is superior to the rest of the Verse"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 28, 2021)

Code said:


> "Well you see Madara created Limbo(An Adjacent dimension. Now you see I don't know how powerful that makes him. But I know it makes him Dimensional level. Which is superior to the rest of the Verse"


Yep, @Draco Bolton  is sure right about him. That guy  has schizophrenia.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 28, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> I bet he thinks Madara is stronger than raditz


Also another legendary quote:

"Kaguya does not give Six Paths Chakra since it was named after the Sage of Six Paths(Hagoromo)".

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 28, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Juudara was bisected by a much weaker sword :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That fine But Madara casually Negged Being sliced in half while the Strongest villain in boruto currently was let near death by just being sliced in half.

Like the other Person Admitted BZ never killed Madara, he just paralyzed him. while Isshiki was near dead and near 0 chakra from off guard attack. 

So two difference things.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 28, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> *He could also shrink the massive container that served as the dimension he fought Naruto and Sasuke in .*
> 
> And he did that after Jigen's abdomen cracked .



How is that a relevant feat?



We saw Jigen beforehand Admit Killing Naruto+9 tails would take to much work and Opt to Seal him in the Dimension.


Killing the 9 tails+Naruto>Shrinking the  massive container Naruto, Sasuke, and Jigen fought in.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 28, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> To think all these were done in Jigen's body, a defective body approaching death.



Yeah, Isshiki is mad scary lol.

Had Kishi been writing him (like he wrote Madara and Kaguya), few would doubt it.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> How is that a relevant feat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PIS AND CIS. Jigen can simply put a rod in naruto head and kill him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 28, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> PIS AND CIS. Jigen can simply put a rod in naruto head and kill him



Yep, he could've even turned the rods into giant sized versions like he did for Kurama.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 28, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> PIS AND CIS. Jigen can simply put a rod in naruto head and kill him



Naruto can just counter that with clones like Kojin was doing. It doesn't change the fact that He said It takes too much work to Kill him. Hell, He said Sasuke has to die Because of his ability. He was unable to do any of that even while in Isshiki form. 

IIRC Jigen attempted to hit Naruto in the head with Rods and Naruto Blocked it using a Giant Rasengan. If were being Honest Jigen Had to flee from Naruto and Sasuke who almost killed him in that fight. 


This was one of the Same Draw backs Madara stated about Absorbing Jutsu that he couldn't Maintain His Susanoo while using Preta path. 

All he did was poke them with Rods, Naruto doesn't even have Godly Regen, he has decent Level Regen but not Godly level.  what I'm getting at is Isshiki would struggle extremely hard to kill any Juubi Jin let alone Two of them. 
As we see Naruto not only had to Poke Limbo Clone with Rods, he also had to seal it movements with Shikaku Sealing chakra+Six paths senjutsu Magnet Release just to bind Limbo clone. 

Even if you Argue Momoshiki is weaker than Isshiki, the Recent chapters already stated you don't need to be = or ~  to hurt them. 


Yeah, Isshiki is pretty much dying in this fight.  Limbo pretty much can kill him Even if you want to Argue Limbo being physical weaker then Isshiki the fact that He can still hit his vitals to cause Massive Damage to Isshiki who has no out to that move puts him down.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 28, 2021)

Zabuza solos the boruto verse


----------



## NearlyEnough (Jul 28, 2021)

Madara solos

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 28, 2021)

NearlyEnough said:


> Madara gets negged



Fixed.


----------



## Sage King (Jul 28, 2021)

Madara slaughters

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Jul 28, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Fixed.


fix this ratio

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 28, 2021)

Foddershiki's get negged by jiraya let alone madara what a stomp thread

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 28, 2021)

NearlyEnough said:


> fix my misunderstandings



That's what I'm doing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Capa13 (Jul 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Sasuke PS Sword one shotted Momoshiki's Lava Golem.
> 
> 
> 
> Momoshiki Was literally Tricked by 12 year old using shadow Clones, Same with Isshiki.  Shadow clones in Boruto seem to be OP because the villains can't seem to figure it out in boruto.


Sigh… There me no reason to even attempt to engage in a conversation with you. You bring up plot devices used in order to further a story line as a means to degrade a characters power. I have no words lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 28, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> Sigh… There me no reason to even attempt to engage in a conversation with you. You bring up plot devices used in order to further a story line as a means to degrade a characters power. I have no words lol.


Well you brought up BZ who tricked all of humanity as a plot device.
Seem pretty fair to make the argument for momoshiki getting his lava golem sliced in half by Sasuke PS sword. For the record PS swords are implied to be the sharpest weapon in naruto verse by the guidebooks.

Even kaguya was tricked by shadow clones if it makes you feel any better so it has pretty owned most of the OTsutsuki.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 29, 2021)

As usual when it comes to these match-ups, Limbo speed-blitzes. Isshiki has no way of seeing or affecting the Shadow Madara.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 29, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> If you actually believe this you should 100% get off this forum/site.


Way to go new kid

Cutting straight through the bullshit and forming correct opinions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sabre320 (Jul 29, 2021)

Iishiki is so far above these three in stats its not even fair.
He blitzes madara and throws him into another dimension as he is the only annoying one due to his regen. The rest are so weak he can shatter them with a kick like he did sasuke and narutos rikudo avatars in a weaker form.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 29, 2021)

sabre320 said:


> Iishiki is so far above these three in stats its not even fair.
> He blitzes madara and throws him into another dimension as he is the only annoying one due to his regen. The rest are so weak he can shatter them with a kick like he did sasuke and narutos rikudo avatars in a weaker form.


Trying to argue "stats" like this is a videogame when Urashiki Otsutsuki, praised as a strong member of his clan, stabbed Base Jiraiya right through the heart and couldn't even kill him  Sure sure.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sparks (Jul 29, 2021)

The portrayal for Isshiki puts him several tiers above any name on that list. It's as clear as day.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 29, 2021)

LMFAO if Isshiki was several Tiers above everyone here then.....

-He wouldn't have struggled to react to Boruto BFR him
- Wouldn't have struggled to knock out Weaken Sasuke 
-Wouldn't have almost died from being Sliced in half

That just some of the things.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Monarch (Jul 29, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> LMFAO if Isshiki was several Tiers above everyone here then.....
> 
> -He wouldn't have struggled to react to Boruto BFR him
> - Wouldn't have struggled to knock out Weaken Sasuke
> ...



Still better than getting physically blitzed and bisected by Sasuke who was negged by Isshiki .

Much better than getting blitzed and one-shotted by Black Zetsu , who was the weakest Akatsuki member .

Juudara's fodder Limbo clones were stalemated by and couldn't knock out Naruto's bunshins , whereas Isshiki knocked Naruto's avatar out with 1 hit .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 29, 2021)

Isshiki did knock Sasuke out though.

Right after Sasuke's Amenotejikara + Chidori combo, Isshiki hit him twice and sent him crashing into the ground.

Sasuke remained unconscious and wasn't seen until several pages later.

Isshiki even had the time for a bit of dialogue and to fight Naruto alone for a bit until Sasuke returned.

Heck, when Isshiki kicked Sasuke in the neck and crushed him under some cube(s), Sasuke wasn't seen again until multiple pages later, which was after Naruto returned to battle. He was likely knocked out during that time.

So Isshiki essentially knocked Sasuke out on two different occasions. Sasuke simply regained consciousness after some time passed.


----------



## Fused (Jul 29, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Still better than getting physically blitzed and bisected by Sasuke who was negged by Isshiki .
> 
> Much better than getting blitzed and one-shotted by Black Zetsu , who was the weakest Akatsuki member .
> 
> Juudara's fodder Limbo clones were stalemated by and couldn't knock out Naruto's bunshins , whereas Isshiki knocked Naruto's avatar out with 1 hit .


You're genuinely a clown if you apply A, B, C logic.

Following your logic Tsunade's stamina > Isshiki's stamina because she only needed a few hours (as opposed to 1000 years) to recover after being stabbed in half. Which means that any attack that can shatter Tsunade's defences will do the same to Isshiki (Madara has plenty).

Following your logic, Urashiki being praised as a strong member of the Otsutsuki makes him at least relative to Isshiki, and he couldn't even kill Base Jiraiya. So Madara is more than enough to endanger and possibly kill this inbred alien scum.

You still want to apply this nonsense A, B, C logic?


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 29, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> *Still better than getting physically blitzed and bisected by Sasuke who was negged by Isshiki .*



What exactly are you talking about? Isshiki almost died From being *bisected.* Negging a weaker Sasuke who barely can Handle People Like  Kinshiki who is EMS Madara tier, Doesn't help your case at all.   If Sasuke Had Bisceted Isshiki in half we wouldn't even be having this conversation because We already have enough Proof that Isshiki would have be on the ground helpless like he was 1000 years ago. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Much better than getting blitzed and one-shotted by Black Zetsu , who was the weakest Akatsuki member .



He didn't Get one shotted by BZ, all BZ did was paralyzed his movements and then turned him into Kaguya.

Kaguya pre Earth Fruit Bisected Isshiki and left him for Dead.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 29, 2021)

Mindset: Bloodlusted
Yikers bro 

Ishiki destroys them using daikukuten to spawn massive rods inside of their eyes (blinding all of them) and enlargening them instantly to deform their bodies into meatbags. *Limbo gets INSTANTLY lost once this happens*. Momoshiki's only ability gets destroyed... etc. Gudodama get bfrd using daikukuten in an instant and and so on. No chance for the team to even attempt to win. Especially in a bloodlusted scenario.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 29, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Isshiki did knock Sasuke out though.
> 
> Right after Sasuke's Amenotejikara + Chidori combo, Isshiki hit him twice and sent him crashing into the ground.
> 
> ...



Yet He didn't Kill him even after saying  He was going to kill him and Naruto.  He already said in Sasuke was a threat that needs to die Many chapters before that fight. 

Like said if Madara being Bisected is the only Argument You guys can come up with, Then By Default Madara>Isshiki because it didn't take him 1000 years to Recover Himself like It did Isshiki.


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 29, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Yet He didn't Kill him even after saying  He was going to kill him and Naruto.


He would have killed him, if not for Boruto.


*Spoiler*: __ 












When Boruto appeared, he stopped the blade because he didn't want to kill Boruto.

Even Boruto acknowledges he could have killed both him & Sasuke if he had not stopped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 29, 2021)

Artistwannabe said:


> Mindset: Bloodlusted
> Yikers bro
> 
> Ishiki destroys them using daikukuten to spawn massive rods inside of their eyes (blinding all of them) and enlargening them instantly to deform their bodies into meatbags. *Limbo gets INSTANTLY lost once this happens*. Momoshiki's only ability gets destroyed... etc. Gudodama get bfrd using daikukuten in an instant and and so on. No chance for the team to even attempt to win. Especially in a bloodlusted scenario.



If everyone is Bloodlusted From the Start then what Stops Madara from just Ripping out Isshiki Soul from the start of the fight? 

He has no Counter to Limbo, and Isshiki didn't even React to Boruto BFR him...so what Stops Madara from just Light Fang bisecting him in half leaving him helpless like Kaguya did him?


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 29, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> He would have killed him, if not for Boruto.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That wasn't a Good Rebuttal. Why use Sasuke Sword, if he has the power to Kill him? 

This is Still Sasuke who doesn't have any healing, compared to the people on this List two of which have survived Attacks that would have killed Isshiki in his prime.  Like I said Adult Sasuke is Light-weight, the man doesn't even have a healing factor like Naruto, and Naruto Healing is piss poor compared to Juubi Jin who can survive half their body and heart being Blown in half and being Bisected which would kill Isshiki.


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 29, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That wasn't a Good Rebuttal.


If you're talking about yours, then yeah it's not.



> Why use Sasuke Sword, if he has the power to Kill him?
> 
> This is Still Sasuke who doesn't have any healing, compared to the people on this List two of which have survived Attacks that would have killed Isshiki in his prime.  Like I said Adult Sasuke is Light-weight, the man doesn't even have a healing factor like Naruto, and Naruto Healing is piss poor compared to Juubi Jin who can survive half their body and heart being Blown in half and being Bisected which would kill Isshiki.


None of what you said doesn't change the fact that Isshiki would have killed Sasuke there in that instance, if not for Boruto's interference.

Sasuke's sword or not, it's Isshiki himself who would be driving it through him.

With his OWN strength. Deal with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 29, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> If you're talking about yours, then yeah it's not.



I'm talking about you, Because it wasn't a good Rebuttal at all. 


Altiora Night said:


> None of what you said doesn't change the fact that Isshiki would have killed Sasuke there in that instance, if not for Boruto's interference.


Could've, would've  Should've. I can make those same Arguments for pretty much everyone on this List regarding sasuke and how they could have killed him.  


Altiora Night said:


> Sasuke's sword or not, it's Isshiki himself who would be driving it through him.



None of that changes the Fact That Like I said to the other Guy who Bragged bout Sasuke Bisecting Madara who casually negged it...but we can't make the same argument for Isshiki being Capable of Negging Bisection.  which is my Premise to you. 


Altiora Night said:


> With his OWN strength. Deal with it.


That nice Now since we are arguing For both sides being Bloodlusted. what Stops Madara from Just using BT and Soul ripping Isshiki?  For the Record BT is pulls you towards the Opponent against your will so How would he evade That move?  If Madara Rips out his soul He literally gains all the knowledge Isshiki has accumulated in that 1000 years he been alive as well as his chakra.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 29, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> LMFAO if Isshiki was several Tiers above everyone here then.....
> 
> -He wouldn't have struggled to react to Boruto BFR him
> - Wouldn't have struggled to knock out Weaken Sasuke
> ...


People just do whatever they like regardless of reason, This site is fine proof why wars exist and why conflicts cannnot be solved though words as if people cannot accept facts regarding a manga what makes any of you think conflicts on higher levels can be dealt with though reason

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Sparks (Jul 29, 2021)

Kaguya: Requires a minimum of 4 Eighty Gods Vacuum Fists imbued with Gentle Fist (ie. with anti chakra-built substance properties) to knock Sasuke out of PS.

Isshiki: Accomplishes the same feat to a stronger PS without Gentle Fist while in a weakened vessel and with a single hit.

People really need to learn to decouple their issues with poor writing execution and what that poor writing is actually telling you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Way to go new kid
> 
> Cutting straight through the bullshit and forming correct opinions



@Code We've found WorldsStrongest's twin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 29, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> Sigh… There me no reason to even attempt to engage in a conversation with you. You bring up plot devices used in order to further a story line as a means to degrade a characters power.


look at this guy 



Capa13 said:


> I have no words lol.


who wish it was true



sabre320 said:


> Iishiki is so far above these three in stats its not even fair.
> He blitzes madara and throws him into another dimension as he is the only annoying one due to his regen. The rest are so weak he can shatter them with a kick like he did sasuke and narutos rikudo avatars in a weaker form.


And yet he was unable to react to Boruto, using Karma, and was unable to knock out an injured Sasuke

Madara needs the speed and resistance stats of Boruto and injured Sasuke to survive in this RPG



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Still better than getting physically blitzed and bisected by Sasuke who was negged by Isshiki .


Do you mean by Ameno? The same used to do the Ishiki without reaction to a *GENIN*


I won't even remember that Sasuke did the exact same thing to Jigen (), but failed because "Oh no, no, I forgot to put Raiton on the sword"

Boruto's plot level...



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Much better than getting blitzed and one-shotted by Black Zetsu , who was the weakest Akatsuki member .


I'm sure that in this RPG Black Zetsu has better stats than a Genin who needed to cheat to beat other Genins




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Juudara's fodder Limbo clones were stalemated by and couldn't knock out Naruto's bunshins , whereas Isshiki knocked Naruto's avatar out with 1 hit .


And he can't knock out injured Sasuke, that is, wounded Sasuke has the best resistance in the series



Altiora Night said:


> Isshiki did knock Sasuke out though.


No, it never happened



Altiora Night said:


> Right after Sasuke's Amenotejikara + Chidori combo, Isshiki hit him twice and sent him crashing into the ground.
> 
> Sasuke remained unconscious and wasn't seen until several pages later.
> 
> Isshiki even had the time for a bit of dialogue and to fight Naruto alone for a bit until Sasuke returned.


No, Sasuke is not shown unconscious, he's just fallen on the rocks, and is back in the fight a few pages later.



Altiora Night said:


> Heck, when Isshiki kicked Sasuke in the neck and crushed him under some cube(s), Sasuke wasn't seen again until multiple pages later, which was after Naruto returned to battle. He was likely knocked out during that time.


No, Sasuke is not shown unconscious at any time.



Altiora Night said:


> So Isshiki essentially knocked Sasuke out on two different occasions. Sasuke simply regained consciousness after some time passed.


No, he never knocked Sasuke out, unless you meant that Sasuke has a super regeneration and manages to pass out and get back into the fight a few pages later unharmed.

It's even comical how Isshiki with his super status is unable not only to knock Sasuke out of combat but he also beats Sasuke up multiple times and doesn't cause A SINGLE INJURY, it's almost as if Sasuke has a skin of steel.



Artistwannabe said:


> Ishiki destroys them using daikukuten to spawn massive rods inside of their eyes (blinding all of them) and enlargening them instantly to deform their bodies into meatbags. *Limbo gets INSTANTLY lost once this happens*. Momoshiki's only ability gets destroyed... etc. Gudodama get bfrd using daikukuten in an instant and and so on. No chance for the team to even attempt to win. Especially in a bloodlusted scenario.


You mean how he tried to do against Kashin Koji and failed because of that very powerful technique, you know, CLONES



Sparks said:


> Kaguya: Requires a minimum of 4 Eighty Gods Vacuum Fists imbued with Gentle Fist (ie. with anti chakra-built substance properties) to knock Sasuke out of PS.
> 
> Isshiki: Accomplishes the same feat to a stronger PS without Gentle Fist while in a weakened vessel and with a single hit.
> 
> People really need to learn to decouple their issues with poor writing execution and what that poor writing is actually telling you.


So let me understand, the fact that during the two fights Isshiki or his vessel weren't able to inflict a single injury on Sasuke doesn't matter? What matters is that he once managed to break Susanoo?

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 29, 2021)

Imagine acting like breaking a Susanoo is impressive when Tsunade could also accomplish this...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## kayz (Jul 29, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Imagine Momo managing to stab Isshiki eye out lol


It shows the level of reading comprehension.

Seriously of all attacks, this is the best @New Folder can come up with

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 29, 2021)

Sparks said:


> Kaguya: Requires a minimum of 4 Eighty Gods Vacuum Fists imbued with Gentle Fist (ie. with anti chakra-built substance properties) to knock Sasuke out of PS.


Pretty much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 29, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Pretty much.



Hmm. So Gentle Fist has limits.


----------



## Fused (Jul 29, 2021)

We're all going to ignore that Madara had attained Immortality?

We're all going to ignore that Madara had attained Immortality.

The miserable state of this place

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 29, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> look at this guy
> 
> 
> who wish it was true
> ...



People will Ignore That When they want to wank character they like. when they don't Have an argument NBD debaters resort to "Well, BZ stabbed Madara"  Or "Sasuke Cut Madara in half" ignoring that Isshiki was Cut and half and nearly died as well as he needed 1000 years to Recover. If that isn't direct confirmation that Juubi Jin>Isshiki I don't what else to say.


You have sparkman trying to downplay Kaguya implying that she needed a minimal Of 4 consecutive Eighty Gods Vacuum Fists to Drop PS Sasuke when We literally saw Sasuke PS Get one shotted by the Shock wave of Naruto chakra Fist Hitting Kaguya's Vacuum fist attack.


That has got to be the dumbest Rebuttal yet. That was right after Naruto Had ripped Kaguya's Arm off After she was weakened. If we talk about Isshiki with his Direct Punches couldn't even take down Kojin  then We are called Trolls.  You can look at Kaguya and see she was getting progressively weaker with every chapter she spammed Her Dimension shift.




don't take Spark Serious he will say anything to justify downplaying a character even if it means nitpicking the jutsu.

Jigen Breaking PS is an outlier because Isshiki who should be above Jigen was unable to do any lasting damage to Either Sasuke, Naruto, or Kojin after they said he was more powerful than jigen.  Isshiki wasn't even able to break ribs, You think with PS Breaking Strength he would be able to at least break their Ribs with the amount of Force that would be needed to break PS. I can argue Guy hit harder than Isshiki.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 29, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> People will Ignore That When they want to wank character they like.


The funny thing is, the average alienshit fanboy's Modus Operandi is to ignore all of his antifeits, but here the fanboys ignore everything.

None were able to tell even how Isshiki is going to finish Madara, let alone handle with Limbo or anything. They literally live in a parallel world.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Goku (Jul 29, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Jigen Breaking PS is an outlier because Isshiki who should be above Jigen was unable to do any lasting damage to Either Sasuke, Naruto, or Kojin after they said he was more powerful than jigen. Isshiki wasn't even able to break ribs, You think with PS Breaking Strength he would be able to at least break their Ribs with the amount of Force that would be needed to break PS. I can argue Guy hit harder than Isshiki.


But didn't Sasuke took the kick that broke his Perfect Susanoo?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 29, 2021)

Jigen breaking PS is an outlier?

Wtf

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 29, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Jigen breaking PS is an outlier?


No, everyone knows that Sasuke > Susanoo

He only used it for aesthetics.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Vegito said:


> But didn't Sasuke took the kick that broke his Perfect Susanoo?



Which doesn't make sense because...
It also stated Sasuke using His PS is him going full power

Unless you think Base Rinnegan Sasuke is more durable than Rinnegan Sasuke going all out, clearly it an outlier.  Even Kojin was taking Hits from Isshiki.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You have sparkman trying to downplay Kaguya implying that she needed a minimal Of 4 consecutive Eighty Gods Vacuum Fists to Drop PS Sasuke when We literally saw *Sasuke PS Get one shotted by the Shock wave of Naruto chakra Fist Hitting Kaguya's Vacuum fist attack.*


This might be one of the most horrible interpretation of panels I've ever seen.

Kaguya directly attacked Sasuke's PS, not some shockwave.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> And yet he was unable to react to Boruto


This will be addressed below . 


Thiago20019 said:


> and was unable to knock out an injured Sasuke


Why would he knock him out considering that Sasuke was practically being useless in that fight ? 

Isshiki doesn't knock someone out or kill them unless they are highly threatening to him , you have far too many examples , from not killing Naruto after impaling him , not going V2 directly and clobbering NaruSasu with PS busting kicks from the beginning of the fight , sparing Jonins on at least 2 occasions , and the list goes on . 

Exerting himself with avatar busting blows in his main body if not fighting a threatening target isn't a good idea considering his lifespan was heavily limited . 

He even mentions at some point that he can't afford to waste his time even with someone like KK , whom he neg diffed . 


Thiago20019 said:


> Madara needs the speed and resistance stats of Boruto and injured Sasuke to survive in this RPG


You can give him whatever stats you want and he still gets bitched considering that he has 0 counters against BFR . 

So the same genin who teleported Isshiki would neg-diff Juudara via BFR . 


Thiago20019 said:


> Do you mean by Ameno? The same used to do the Ishiki without reaction to a *GENIN*


He was caught off-guard by that , and even then , you see '' ?! " next to him , highlighting a mental reaction . 

He had no idea that Borto's Kama advanced to a level where he can now use portals , and besides , since Borito , and he couldn't have attacked Burrito there seeing as he needed him alive to feed him to Ten-Tails . 


Thiago20019 said:


> I won't even remember that Sasuke did the exact same thing to Jigen (), but failed because "Oh no, no, I forgot to put Raiton on the sword"
> 
> Boruto's plot level...


Sasuke had no chance of tagging Jigen here If we are being honest . 

He could have kicked Sasuke away before completing his sword swing , or Jigen could have just used his Kama teleportation as he did in the previous chapter while he was in V1 . 

I also doubt that Raiton on his sword is going to cut through rods that are durable enough to withstand the pressure from being shoved in Naruto's Kurama avatar tails . 


Thiago20019 said:


> I'm sure that in this RPG Black Zetsu has better stats than a Genin who needed to cheat to beat other Genins


It depends . 

Even in its V1 stages , Kama has shown to greatly increase one's stats . 

Perhaps the V1 boost on that Genin might be potent enough to make him capable of blitzing and one-shotting Juubidara worse than Zetsu did . 

Black Zetsu also doesn't have portals that can take someone by surprise either , just the necessary speed to bypass Juudara's danger sense and reactions . 


Thiago20019 said:


> And he can't knock out injured Sasuke, that is, wounded Sasuke has the best resistance in the series


I mean , Juudara couldn't finish off an already injured Sakura either .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> What exactly are you talking about? Isshiki almost died From being *bisected.* Negging a weaker Sasuke who barely can Handle People Like  Kinshiki who is EMS Madara tier


That Sasuke is stronger than the one who already fodderized Juudara via a bisection .

If Kinshiki kept up with that Sasuke , it means he would bisect and fodderize Juudara as well , which is not hard to believe considering that Kinshiki >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BZ who already blitzed Juudara and one-shotted him .

Though Juudara was negged by someone who scales below EMS Madara , and also happens to be the weakest Akatsuki member .

Kaguya needed a surprise attack to leave Isshiki in a critical condition and even then she couldn't finish him off , whereas Juudara was blitzed and negged by the weakest Akatsuki member .


MYGod000 said:


> , Doesn't help your case at all.


It does , you are salty because it dismantles yours .


MYGod000 said:


> If Sasuke Had Bisceted Isshiki in half


He couldn't bisect Isshiki , but bisected Juudara , casually at that .


MYGod000 said:


> we wouldn't even be having this conversation because We already have enough Proof that Isshiki would have be on the ground helpless like he was 1000 years ago.


'' We have enough proof '' , but nothing '' from that proof '' happened in the manga .

All we've seen is someone massively stronger than Juudara ( Kaguya ) needing multiple vacuum punches to destroy his PS , whereas Isshiki only needed one kick .


MYGod000 said:


> He didn't Get one shotted by BZ, all BZ did was paralyzed his movements and then turned him into Kaguya.


No , BZ blitzed him and one-shotted him , Juudara was dead after that , he was swelling up with chakra .

Juudara was killed by BZ's sex change punch and looked like a failed plastic surgery patient just before he died .


MYGod000 said:


> Kaguya pre Earth Fruit Bisected Isshiki and left him for Dead.


After an off-guard attack as stated by the manga , and she couldn't even finish him off .

Meanwhile , Juudara gets blitzed and bisected like the fodder he is by someone weaker than Kaguya , and then gets impaled by someone's fist who's arguably a fodder character next to Kaguya .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Which doesn't make sense because...


Still happened, much to your dismay.

And then he went on to ram Naruto out of his Kurama avatar afterwards.

So that's already TWO different instances of chakra avatars being overpowered by him.

Outlier my ass.

And guess what ?

They didn't use avatars again in the 2nd fight because they KNEW they were going to be useless and a waste of chakra.

And come to think of it...



MYGod000 said:


> Because it wasn't a good Rebuttal at all.


The irony, as THIS applies to you bud.

Especially when your entire posting career on this site can literally be summarized by making TRASH rebuttals & arguments in general.

Don't be surprised when you're recognized as a troll, both on here & on ComicVine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sparks (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You have sparkman trying to downplay Kaguya implying that she needed a minimal Of 4 consecutive Eighty Gods Vacuum Fists to Drop PS Sasuke when *We literally saw Sasuke PS Get one shotted by the Shock wave of Naruto chakra Fist Hitting Kaguya's Vacuum fist attack.*
> 
> don't take Spark Serious he will say anything to justify downplaying a character even if it means nitpicking the jutsu.


You are literally arguing that Naruto's SPSM chakra cloak is greater in durability than Sasuke's Rikudou PS...

Naruto is closer to the epicenter of said shockwave, yet his cloak does not dissipate.

Kishi literally draws impact markers when two such attacks make contact. Naruto and Kaguya are level with each other, and the impact markers are perpendicular to the ground. Sasuke is flying down toward Kaguya at a slight angle, and we see the impact markers oriented almost parallel to the ground.

It's evident that these are two separate attacks, as we literally see Kaguya's chakra flare up right before Sasuke's PS goes in for the attack; she had no such shroud during her clash with Naruto.

But sure, I'm not the one to be taken seriously. I've never seen someone with such a poor level of interpretive skill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 30, 2021)

Sparks said:


> You are literally arguing that Naruto's SPSM chakra cloak is greater in durability than Sasuke's Rikudou PS...
> 
> Naruto is closer to the epicenter of said shockwave, yet his cloak does not dissipate.
> 
> ...


Debating with MyGod000 is a waste of time tbh  
You say the Sky is blue and he goes on a limb and says the sky is green.
Nibba be wildin

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Sparks said:


> You are literally arguing that Naruto's SPSM chakra cloak is greater in durability than Sasuke's Rikudou PS...



Feats prove my argument. 


Sparks said:


> Naruto is closer to the epicenter of said shockwave, yet his cloak does not dissipate.
> 
> Kishi literally draws impact markers when two such attacks make contact. Naruto and Kaguya are level with each other, and the impact markers are perpendicular to the ground. Sasuke is flying down toward Kaguya at a slight angle, and we see the impact markers oriented almost parallel to the ground.



Kaguya still was able to one shot Sasuke PS with pure taijutsu. You tried to nitpick her Jutsu by implying she needed 4 minimal 80 Godly Vacuum fist to destroy Sasuke. Learn what 80 Godly vacuum punch is, It a Jutsu That uses one move that sends a barrage of punches. 


Sparks said:


> It's evident that these are two separate attacks, as we literally see Kaguya's chakra flare up right before Sasuke's PS goes in for the attack; she had no such shroud during her clash with Naruto.
> 
> But sure, I'm not the one to be taken seriously. I've never seen someone with such a poor level of interpretive skill.


The only one with Poor interpretive skill is yourself. 

You argued we should disregard the poor Writing in boruto and only Focus on What the Writing is telling us. You ignore The in boruto Isshiki being Sliced in half left him helpless for 1000s of years. 

Madara, Obito are laughing at that dude, and they have Negged having their body sliced in half and split in half without missing a beat.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> That Sasuke is stronger than the one who already fodderized Juudara via a bisection .
> 
> If Kinshiki kept up with that Sasuke , it means he would bisect and fodderize Juudara as well , which is not hard to believe considering that Kinshiki >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BZ who already blitzed Juudara and one-shotted him .
> 
> ...




Now, you using Headcanon.  where your proof Adult Sasuke>Rinnegan Teen Sasuke? 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> It does , you are salty because it dismantles yours .



Not salty as at, If anything All of you are salty trying to Justify why Isshiki Couldn't even end Sasuke or Even Break his bones. I can argue 8th Gate Guy Hits harder than Isshiki. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He couldn't bisect Isshiki , but bisected Juudara , casually at that .



If he couldn't Bisect Isshiki than Isshiki wouldn't have needed to Protect his neck from being Sliced in half with Rods. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> '' We have enough proof '' , but nothing '' from that proof '' happened in the manga .


None of your Proof Of Isshiki being Able to Kill Naruto and Sasuke happened in the manga as well. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> All we've seen is someone massively stronger than Juudara ( Kaguya ) needing multiple vacuum punches to destroy his PS , whereas Isshiki only needed one kick .



Isshiki never Destroyed Sasuke PS Jigen did and as I said it was an Outlier since he never showed those same level of feats, Even Kojin Could take Multiple attacks From Isshiki. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> No , BZ blitzed him and one-shotted him , Juudara was dead after that , he was swelling up with chakra .



When did he Blitz him?  Yeah, and Jigen wasn't swelling up From Isshiki chakra even after it was stated Jigen was a normal monk which could contain Isshiki chakra. 

This already proves Revived KAguya>>>>>Prime Isshiki


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Juudara was killed by BZ's sex change punch and looked like a failed plastic surgery patient just before he died .



That didn't kill him, he died After KAguya Was seal because she had all the tailed Beast removed from her.  Like I just proved to you Revived Kaguya>>>>>Prime Isshiki easily. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> After an off-guard attack as stated by the manga , and she couldn't even finish him off .



That off guard Attack nearly Killed him after she sliced him in half, something that JJ Obito and JJ Madara negg. BZ  could only Paralyze Madara and had to turn him into Kaguya. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Meanwhile , Juudara gets blitzed and bisected like the fodder he is by someone weaker than Kaguya , and then gets impaled by someone's fist who's arguably a fodder character next to Kaguya .


Bisected did nothing to Madara he laughed at that while Isshiki at his strongest Nearly died from the same situate so the only thing you're telling me from this even at his best couldn't handle being Bisected while Madara negged it. 

Proves that Madara alone is More powerful than Isshiki.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Still happened, much to your dismay.
> 
> And then he went on to ram Naruto out of his Kurama avatar afterwards.
> 
> ...




Even Kojin Was able to take Isshiki Attack. 


Altiora Night said:


> The irony, as THIS applies to you bud.
> 
> Especially when your entire posting career on this site can literally be summarized by making TRASH rebuttals & arguments in general.
> 
> Don't be surprised when you're recognized as a troll, both on here & on ComicVine.


This wasn't even a rebuttal,  How is Isshiki reacting to Light fang when he couldn't react to Boruto? 

Yes it Outlier because Isshiki attack didn't do anything to Kojin who isn't even in Naruto or Sasuke Level.


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> That Sasuke *is stronger* than the one who already fodderized Juudara via a bisection .


Based on what?

Lost 50% of Hags seal juice + 9 Bijju juice + his dominant arm


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Based on what?
> 
> Lost 50% of Hags seal juice + 9 Bijju juice + his dominant arm


He never even fodderized him in the first place.

Madara knew he was coming and could have perfectly dodged that pitiful attack, he simply chose not to to show off his glorious and absolute Immortality.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> LOOOOOL I was going to go on a long rant basically laughing at this “thiago” casual and this “mygod ” guy for being sooo utterly contradictory and deluded but you and Obitooftheorangemask literally took the exact words out of my mouth. Those 2 clearly have a horrendous grasp of debating/power scaling Naruto. It’s quite hilarious to read to be honest


Like I told you buddy above Prove Adult Sasuke is more powerful than Teen Rinnegan Sasuke. 

Prove Adult Naruto is more Powerful than Teen Six path Naruto.  Power scaling is just a another form of Headcanon.


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

7 pages, not one person can tell me how Isshiki somehow defeats an Immortal enemy.

No, BFR won't work since Madara can dimension-travel using Limbo switching or his Rinnesharingan (which isn't just there for decoration).

I accept your concessions since you can't answer.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Based on what?
> 
> Lost 50% of Hags seal juice + 9 Bijju juice + his dominant arm



That Same Seal Juice was able to Create a Moon. 


According to them the seal only has one purpose, as if that suppose to Negate the Fact that the seals was Hagoromo's accumulative chakra.


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Now, you using Headcanon.  where your proof Adult Sasuke>Rinnegan Teen Sasuke?


Adult Sasuke took on Momoshiki who's greater threat than Kaguya according to at least 2 character's statements , his feats of forcing Sasuke and Naruto to merge their avatars unlike Juudara who got bisected by Chdori Eiso and Kaguya who got blitzed by a weaker RSM Naruto .


MYGod000 said:


> Not salty as at,


Right , salty is an understatement , you are raging , popping an artery in the process while your headcanon is being dismantled .


MYGod000 said:


> trying to Justify why Isshiki Couldn't even end Sasuke or Even Break his bones.


He broke his PS which scales above his bones in durability .

But I'm arguing with someone who thinks paper is tougher than rock , unfortunately .


MYGod000 said:


> I can argue 8th Gate Guy Hits harder than Isshiki.


Why ? Because he almost killed and fodderized Juudara too ?

Juudara was bisected by Chidori Eiso , Sasuke's PS took hits from Naruto's RSM Kurama avatar that deals more damage than the same Chidori Eiso which parted Juudara's torso , and Isshiki negged his PS with one kick .

Sakura also punches harder than Juudara considering that his fodder limbo clones that scale to him in physicals couldn't take out RSM Naruto bunshins , whereas Kaguya who is more durable than the original RSM Naruto and more durable than Juudara as well was damaged by Sakura's punch .


MYGod000 said:


> If he couldn't Bisect Isshiki than Isshiki wouldn't have needed to Protect his neck from being Sliced in half with Rods.


And even if he could , Sasuke still failed , unlike with Juudara who also got blitzed neg diff .


MYGod000 said:


> None of your Proof Of Isshiki being Able to Kill Naruto and Sasuke happened in the manga as well.


Kurama literally warns Naruto to stop provoking Jigen as that would lead to his death .

Naruto desperately attempts to distract Jigen with clones so that Sasuke can escape with Ameno and doesn't end up dead .

Sorry bud , but you're wrong .

Though Juudara couldn't even kill Sakura who wasn't amped by Six Paths juice .


MYGod000 said:


> Isshiki never Destroyed Sasuke PS Jigen did and as I said it was an Outlier since he never showed those same level of feats,


Isshiki destroyed his PS as he was controlling Jigen , and it wasn't an outlier .

You're saying it's an outlier because Isshiki lives in your head rent-free .

He doesn't need to make use of PS busting kick if he doesn't have to when his opponents literally crumble from much weaker blows , and exerting himself to that level while his lifespan was compromised is detrimental .


MYGod000 said:


> Even Kojin Could take Multiple attacks From Isshiki.


Isshiki was holding back .


MYGod000 said:


> When did he Blitz him?


Juudara was blitzed because he failed to react , he has Sage Sensing amped by Six Paths .


MYGod000 said:


> Yeah, and Jigen wasn't swelling up From Isshiki chakra even after it was stated Jigen was a normal monk which could contain Isshiki chakra.


I mean , Jigen isn't a failed plastic surgery patient , unlike Juudara .


MYGod000 said:


> This already proves Revived KAguya>>>>>Prime Isshiki


Wrong , she was already having difficulties against a weaker Naruto than the one that needed another powerup on top of what Hags gave him that was enough to pressure Kaguya and murk Juudara , and he still got outlasted by Isshiki .


MYGod000 said:


> That didn't kill him, he died After KAguya Was seal because she had all the tailed Beast removed from her.  Like I just proved to you Revived Kaguya>>>>>Prime Isshiki easily.


Not at all , you're getting sadder and sadder as your cheap rebuttals are dismantled so you force faulty interpretations to make yourself feel better .

Black Zetsu negged Juudara , Black Zetsu scales below Kaguya who was already struggling against weaker versions of Naruto and Sasuke that were getting murked by Jigen .

So Isshiki >> Momoshiki >> Kaguya >> Black Zetsu >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Juudara .


MYGod000 said:


> That off guard Attack nearly Killed him after she sliced him in half, something that JJ Obito and JJ Madara negg


Except Isshiki survived , whereas Juudara was killed by Zetsu ,.


MYGod000 said:


> . BZ  could only Paralyze Madara and had to turn him into Kaguya.


He didn;t just paralyze him , he killed him too .


MYGod000 said:


> Bisected did nothing to Madara he laughed at that while Isshiki at his strongest Nearly died from the same situate so the only thing you're telling me from this even at his best couldn't handle being Bisected while Madara negged it.


No , Juudara was bisected by a much weaker character than Kaguya as per feats and portrayal at that point in time , he's only managed to escape thanks to Obito's Kamui eye that he stole from Kakashi , if not for that , he would have been done .

And besides , Black Zetsu finished the job .

Isshiki was caught off-guard by a character that scales above both Sasuke and BZ , and survived .


MYGod000 said:


> Proves that Madara is a fodder next to Zetsu .


Agreed .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Yes it Outlier because Isshiki attack didn't do anything to Kojin who isn't even in Naruto or Sasuke Level.


Nah.

You call it an "outlier" because you know it (along with Isshiki's other displays in taijutsu) has Isshiki completely SHIT on Madara in taijutsu.

Stay coping kiddo.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## kayz (Jul 30, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Nah.
> 
> You call it an "outlier" because you know it (along with Isshiki's other displays in taijutsu) has Isshiki completely SHIT on Madara in taijutsu.
> 
> Stay coping kiddo.


Lol, Isshiki??

Honestly, V1 Jigen shits on Madara's taijutsu.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

kayz said:


> Lol, Isshiki??
> 
> Honestly, V1 Jigen shits on Madara's taijutsu.



Tbh , even V1 Jigen might be overkill , considering that an exhausted Base Naruto whose chakra was drained by Momoshiki physically reacted to Fused Momoshiki and blocked his punch :



And Fused Momoshiki has Kinshiki's speed and strength on top of his own , and just the latter's physicals are enough to pressure Adult Sasuke :





Who is faster than the Sasuke who bisected Juudara :



And the same adult Base Naruto was physically blitzed by Base Jigen's kick :



In all honestly , Base Jigen could kick Juudara's ass .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 30, 2021)

kayz said:


> Lol, Isshiki??
> 
> Honestly, V1 Jigen shits on Madara's taijutsu.


Hence why I said Isshiki *completely* shits.





kayz said:


> Honestly, V1 Jigen shits on Madara's taijutsu.





ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Tbh , even V1 Jigen might be overkill , considering that an exhausted Base Naruto whose chakra was drained by Momoshiki physically reacted to Fused Momoshiki and blocked his punch :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much, Madara can't even handle Isshiki's inferior forms/states.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Adult Sasuke took on Momoshiki who's greater threat than Kaguya according to at least 2 character's statements , his feats of forcing Sasuke and Naruto to merge their avatars unlike Juudara who got bisected by Chdori Eiso and Kaguya who got blitzed by a weaker RSM Naruto .


Which was Literally just hype since Even Kages could force Momoshiki to retreat, While Kaguya was one shotting six paths enhanced Fighters and they barely won even after they had a Win Condition to beat her.

I'm pretty sure that Statement was made because it was Two Otsutsuki instead of just one. Greater threat=/= Stronger.

MOmoshiki wasn't even using his own Power he was doping up on pills, and the original Translation for Momoshiki Stated He was trying to do medicine Training It even implied to be Sage Medicine which amps his power.

*A descendant of the Ootsutsuki clan who tries to accomplish “medicine*” training!!*

No, Momoshiki is not above Kaguya and never was. In fact Momoshiki Needs the pills just to use previous Jutsu he absorbed. 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Right , salty is an understatement , you are raging , popping an artery in the process while your headcanon is being dismantled .



Not at all.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He broke his PS which scales above his bones in durability.
> 
> But I'm arguing with someone who thinks paper is tougher than rock , unfortunately .



Yet While bloodlusted he couldn't Even kill Sasuke even after they had finished fighting Jigen then Fought Isshiki not to long after.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Why ? Because he almost killed and fodderized Juudara too ?
> Juudara was bisected by Chidori Eiso , Sasuke's PS took hits from Naruto's RSM Kurama avatar that deals more damage than the same Chidori Eiso which parted Juudara's torso , and Isshiki negged his PS with one kick .
> 
> Sakura also punches harder than Juudara considering that his fodder limbo clones that scale to him in physicals couldn't take out RSM Naruto bunshins , whereas Kaguya who is more durable than the original RSM Naruto and more durable than Juudara as well was damaged by Sakura's punch .



That Reminds Me you still haven't Proven that Adult Naruto or Sasuke  is greater than Teen Six paths Naruto and Sasuke which they literally have Seals which alone can create a Moon by itself.

Madara Limbo Defeated Naruto Shadow clones which was using Jutsu and still lost to Madara limbo clones.  Apparently Madara's Limbo clones are more durable than Kaguya Because Sakura was able to damage Kaguya but Not Madara's Limbo clones.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And even if he could , Sasuke still failed , unlike with Juudara who also got blitzed neg diff .



That doesn't Madara because Madara can Negg diff that Bisection all day and tommorow and Isshiki can't. Which Proves Madara>Isshiki.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Kurama literally warns Naruto to stop provoking Jigen as that would lead to his death .
> Naruto desperately attempts to distract Jigen with clones so that Sasuke doesn't end up dead .
> 
> Sorry bud , but you're wrong .
> ...



Well Kurama did die at the end so he wasn't Wrong. the funny thing is If he was more powerful than Teen Six paths Naruto He wouldn't have needed to sacrifice Kurama to win when Boil Release does practically the same thing as Bayron Mode Without the Eating away the Life span, and they still needed to Seal Madara and Kaguya to beat him.

Sakura who had mitotic regeneration Which is able to Survive Being Bisection Something Isshiki at his best can't even handle.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Isshiki destroyed his PS as he was controlling Jigen , and it wasn't an outlier .
> 
> You're saying it's an outlier because Isshiki lives in your head rent-free .
> 
> He doesn't need to make use of PS busting kick if he doesn't have to when his opponents literally crumble from much weaker blows , and exerting himself to that level while his lifespan was compromised is detrimental .



It was an Outlier because Isshiki was incapable of Preforming strength feats on that Level. do you have any Statements Saying Isshiki Life would be compromised exerting himself to that level after he was already revived?  It stated he had 3 days of life before his body gives out.  Like I said A Normal Monk Jigen was able to handle Isshiki power without Swelling up  from the amount of Chakra even while being stated not suitable Vessel while Madara a Reincarnation of Indra who is Grandson of Kaguya swelled up from Kaguya's chakra which Was breaking through the ground.

This again proves Kaguya is bare minimal>>>>>>Isshiki.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Isshiki was holding back .



Headcanon it was never stated he was holding back.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Juudara was blitzed because he failed to react , he has Sage Sensing amped by Six Paths .



funny Evey time you get upset you bring up madara being Stabbed by BZ in a sneak attack or Sasuke slicing him in half, But you ignore taht Isshiki can't handle none of those Attacks as proven in the serious when he almost died and needed 1000 years to recover from it.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I mean , Jigen isn't a failed plastic surgery patient , unlike Juudara .



He is, Jigen is a normal Monk, and stated to not be suitable yet he could handle all of Isshiki power Post Revival and stated it would take 3 Days for his body to die out while No such statements was made about Madara body  when Kaguya was revived.

Like I said above Madara is a reincarnation of Indra, a direct Link to Kaguya while Jigen isn't and is just a normal human.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Wrong , she was already having difficulties against a weaker Naruto than the one that needed another powerup on top of what Hags gave him that was enough to pressure Kaguya and murk Juudara , and he still got outlasted by Isshiki .



To bad Feats and Statements proves my point a Normal Human can handle Isshiki chakra for 3 days before Breaking down.

That alone proves Isshiki is way weaker than Kaguya.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Not at all , your brain is overheating from getting its cheap rebuttals dismantled so you force faulty interpretations to make yourself feel better .
> 
> Black Zetsu negged Juudara , Black Zetsu scales below Kaguya who was already struggling against weaker versions of Naruto and Sasuke that were getting murked by Jigen .
> 
> So Isshiki >> Momoshiki >> Kaguya >> Black Zetsu >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Juudara .


Now you're just making yourself Look Foolish, Momoshiki can't even fighting without Pills to empower him and even then He lost to Naruto and Even Bee was able to out smart him in their fight.  while Madara one shotted the whole planet.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Except Isshiki survived , whereas Juudara was killed by Zetsu ,.



to later get Killed by Kawaki who just started his career in Ninjutsu.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He didn;t just paralyze him , he killed him too .



Madara wasn't killed other wise he wouldn't have been Able to talk to Hashirama after Kaguya was sealed in a moon by those Seals. you still haven't proven how Adult  Naruto and Sasuke is above Teen Six paths Naruto and Sasuke when they fought a far more powerful Otsutsuki considering It stated  Kaguya is the strongest by Hagoromo.

Pieces of Kaguya chakra defeated Momoshiki casually, and Boruto was able to Catch Momoshiki off guard with a Clone so Kaguya easily one shot Momoshiki Dope head self Via S/T Ash bone.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> No , Juudara was bisected by a much weaker character than Kaguya as per feats and portrayal at that point in time , he's only managed to escape thanks to Obito's Kamui eye that he stole from Kakashi , if not for that , he would have been done .
> 
> And besides , Black Zetsu finished the job .
> 
> Isshiki was caught off-guard by a character that scales above both Sasuke and BZ , and survived .



yet He still couldn't Handle being sliced in half and took him 1000 years to recover.  Funny BZ and Madara live in your head rent Free this the 3rd time you brought him up just in this debate alone.   That was pre-Fruit Kaguya who Beat Isshiki as well.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Agreed .


The fact that you are resorting to changing my text prove your salty otherwise you wouldn't be trying to troll and prove your case.


----------



## Charisma (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Tbh , even V1 Jigen might be overkill , considering that an exhausted Base Naruto whose chakra was drained by Momoshiki physically reacted to Fused Momoshiki and blocked his punch :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you explain why Sasuke attacking Madara there is a blitz but these aren't?


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


> Based on what?
> 
> Lost 50% of Hags seal juice


Prove all of that power is stored in seal .

Naruto is able to use Six Paths Sage Mode , which is Six Paths Senjutsu in Boruto as per the cloak's appearance , and statements , all that without his seal .

If Naruto can use Six Paths Senjutsu after losing the seal , then why would I assume Sasuke was also depowered ?

The seals were only necessary for Six Paths CT .

If that was the case , don't you think Hags would have warned Naruto and Sasuke to not lose their arms or have them injured because all of that power is present in the seal ?

Bring me a direct statement that confirms all of that Six Paths chakra and Hag's powerup is stored in the seal and after u lose it , you lose everything .



AnbuHokage63 said:


> + 9 Bijju juice


That was a temporary powerup , to begin with .

And has nothing to do with the seal .


AnbuHokage63 said:


> + his dominant arm


???

He is able to fight just fine without it .


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Nah.
> 
> You call it an "outlier" because you know it (along with Isshiki's other displays in taijutsu) has Isshiki completely SHIT on Madara in taijutsu.
> 
> Stay coping kiddo.



The only one coping is you, the fact that a normal Human can contain Isshiki chakra without Swelling up even after Being stated to be a failed Vessel and not suitable proves He is far weaker than Kaguya.

Madara is able to negate attacks that Isshiki at his best almost died from  and needed 1000 years to recover from.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Which was Literally just hype since Even Kages could force Momoshiki to retreat, While Kaguya was one shotting six paths enhanced Fighters and they barely won even after they had a Win Condition to beat her.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Statement was made because it was Two Otsutsuki instead of just one. Greater threat=/= Stronger.
> 
> ...



You're just mad and salty because your beloved fodder Juudara took L after L .

He first gets murked by Guy , then gets bisected and humiliated by some teens who were getting used to their powerups , and gets one-shotted and killed by the weakest Akatsuki member in all of his glory .

All Boruto characters live in your head rent-free so you try your best to downplay them , even though the manga made it clear that Kaguya who is stronger than BZ who killed Juudara amassed an army of 100000 Zetsus against Base Momoshiki and Kinshiki because she was afraid of them .

100000 Zetsus , just let that sink in , compare 100000 Zetsus to just 1 that was needed to kill Juudara , this alone proves Momo would neg-diff Juudara .

Isshiki comes in and destroys more powerful versions of Naruto and Sasuke that humiliated Juudara and make Kaguya look like chunnin level fighter , and you can't sleep at night over it .

If Isshiki was going full force against KK , the former would have killed him . Isshiki exclaims that KK is not worth his time .

Meanwhile , Juudara can't kill Sakura , and gets fodderized by BZ .

You can keep coping if you want , but the manga makes it clear that Isshiki >>> Momoshiki >>> Kaguya >>> Teen RSM Naruto and Teen Rinnegan Sasuke >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BZ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Juudara .

Furthermore , if Jigen could handle Isshiki's power without swelling up with chakra , then that means he is stronger than Juudara , plain and simple .

Isshiki casually tanked chakra arms from RSM Naruto , Juudara's torso collapsed to BZ's punch so we know who is more resilient compared to the other 2 .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> The only one coping is you.


Stay mad troll.





> the fact that a normal Human can contain Isshiki chakra without Swelling up even after


A normal human ?

Did you forget that Karma makes its bearer become Ōtsutsuki ?

Hence Jigen having become an Ōtsutsuki via Karma ?

Jigen was no longer an ordinary human you troll.

This has been stated in the story time and time again.


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You're just mad and salty because your beloved fodder Juudara took L after L .



You literally just dodged Everything thing I posted LMFAO.  the only one taking L here is you right now. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He first gets murked by Guy , then gets bisected and humiliated by some teens who were getting used to their powerups , and gets one-shotted and killed by the weakest Akatsuki member in all of his glory .


Isshiki wouldn't have survived that Kick from Gai specially if he sat their and tried to Tank it like Madara did. 

a base Kick from Naruto was able to put a Scratch on Isshiki. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> All Boruto characters live in your head rent-free so you try your best to downplay them , even though the manga made it clear that Kaguya who is stronger than BZ who killed Juudara amassed an army of 100000 Zetsus against Base Momoshiki and Kinshiki because she was afraid of them .



Red Herring Prove Adult Naruto is more Powerful than Teen Six paths Naruto like you said. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Isshiki comes in and destroys more powerful versions of Naruto and Sasuke that humiliated Juudara and make Kaguya look like chunnin level fighter , and you can't sleep at night over it .



Prove that that Version was more powerful when it stated Naruto is weak from peace time. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> If Isshiki was going full force against KK , the former would have killed him . Isshiki exclaims that KK is not worth his time .
> 
> Meanwhile , Juudara can't kill Sakura , and gets fodderized by BZ .
> 
> You can keep coping if you want , but the manga makes it clear that Isshiki >>> Momoshiki >>> Kaguya >>> Teen RSM Naruto and Teen Rinnegan Sasuke >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BZ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Juudara .


Isshiki couldn't Handle Being sliced in half so your headcanon list is flawed and you completely ignored the fact that Normal Human easily handled Isshiki chakra with no Trouble. 

I'll take this as a concession on your part Try hard in your debate and at least stay on topic.


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You literally just dodged Everything thing I posted LMFAO.  the only one taking L here is you right now.
> 
> Isshiki wouldn't have survived that Kick from Gai specially if he sat their and tried to Tank it like Madara did.
> 
> ...



No , you lost this debate as I've stomped you and the headcanon you've posted .

Concession accepted .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Stay mad troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Karma had completed on him don't negate the fact that Jigen is stated to be a failed not suitable vessel who was able to handle Isshiki chakra just fine. 

the only one Salty is you.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> No , you lost this debate as I've stomped you and the headcanon you've posted .
> 
> Concession accepted .


You didn't, You embarrassed your fans who was rooting for you to win here. 

Go back and read what you said You ignored all my points, and Replied with I was being salty, then you didn't even prove Adult Naruto and Sasuke>Teen six path Naruto and Sasuke. 

all you did was say they were stronger, and but the moment I asked you to prove it you Backed down and started repeating the same thing about Black Zetsu. 

Yes, I'll accept your concession.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Because Karma had completed on him don't negate the fact that Jigen is stated to be a failed not suitable vessel who was able to handle Isshiki chakra just fine.
> 
> the only one Salty is you.


Can't read ?

Stay mad troll and eat those Ls like you've been taking in this thread.



Yet again, you've been completely thrashed in a debate and caught lacking.

Stay clownin'

Stay bitchin'.

Stay copin'

Cuz you just got your ass handed to yourself hard multiple times in this thread.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Can't read ?
> 
> Stay mad troll and eat those Ls like you've been taking in this thread.
> 
> ...


the only one coping is you, After Isshiki Lost to pre fruit Kaguya and then Next to a 12 year old kid just learning how to use Ninjutsu.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You didn't, You embarrassed your fans who was rooting for you to win here.


No , I've embarrassed you and Juudara , 2 walking L magnets .


MYGod000 said:


> Go back and read what you said You ignored all my points, and Replied with I was being salty, then you didn't even prove Adult Naruto and Sasuke>Teen six path Naruto and Sasuke.


I did , but you ignore these points , which already counts as a concession on your part .

How many times did I offer you the panel with Hashirama comparing his chakra reserves to 50% Kurama and you kept saying his reserves are actually comparable to 100% Kurama ? 


MYGod000 said:


> all you did was say they were stronger, and but the moment I asked you to prove it you Backed down and started repeating the same thing about Black Zetsu.


I mean it's true , they defeated Fused Momoshiki who's above Kaguya , whereas Juudara got negged by BZ .


MYGod000 said:


> I concede .


Ok .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> the only one coping is you, After Isshiki Lost to pre fruit Kaguya and then Next to a 12 year old kid just learning how to use Ninjutsu.


Pre-fruit Kaguya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BZ


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Charisma said:


> Can you explain why Sasuke attacking Madara there is a blitz but these aren't?


because there are obviously off guard attacks?


----------



## Charisma (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> because there are obviously off guard attacks?


So Sasuke attacking Madara while he's preoccupied doing something else isn't an off-guard attack? Or are you admitting that Madara knew Sasuke was coming and let him cut him?


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

Charisma said:


> So Sasuke attacking Madara while he's preoccupied doing something else isn't an off-guard attack? Or are you admitting that Madara knew Sasuke was coming and let him cut him?



Think you've meant Jigen .

Care to explain why Sasuke isn't able to '' blitz '' him again for the rest of the fight ?


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> No , I've embarrassed you and Juudara , 2 walking L magnets .


You embarrassed yourself.  


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I did , but you ignore these points , which already counts as a concession on your part .


I answered all your points then  asked you to prove that adult Naruto and Sasuke were more powerful since you asserted They were more powerful. You completely dodged which counts as a concession on your part. 

Then I asked you How would Isshiki reaction to Light fang when he couldn't react to Boruto twice.  You ignored that. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> How many times did I offer you the panel with Hashirama comparing his chakra reserves to 50% Kurama and you kept saying his reserves are actually comparable to 100% Kurama ?


Learn how to debate without trying to change the topic. Hashirama wasn't even brought up once in this debate so what Relevance does he have here? Red Herring fallacy. 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I mean it's true , they defeated Fused Momoshiki who's above Kaguya , whereas Juudara got negged by BZ .
> 
> Ok .


He wasn't Above Kaguya, That was literally a conjecture, on Sasuke part. then We find out Kages could fight Momoshiki and it stated Momoshiki was Shit in Taijutsu which was his Weakness. 

then Boruto Outsmarted and off guard Momoshiki killing him with just Shadow clones. 


Kaguya kills Momoshiki easily with S/T Ash bone to Momoshiki back. Limbo Stomps Momoshiki and Isshiki.


----------



## Charisma (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Think you've meant Jigen .
> 
> Care to explain why Sasuke isn't able to '' blitz '' him again for the rest of the fight ?


No, I meant Madara.

Perhaps for the same reason that Sasuke isn't able to "blitz" Madara for the rest of the fight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Charisma said:


> So Sasuke attacking Madara while he's preoccupied doing something else isn't an off-guard attack? Or are you admitting that Madara knew Sasuke was coming and let him cut him?


Madara saw him and was able to perceive him


----------



## Impulse (Jul 30, 2021)

This thread


Isshiki stomps Juubito
He BFR Madara
Which Momoshiki is this again Base get destroyed Fused get beaten as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Kage 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charisma (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Madara saw him and was able to perceive him


Sure, but Madara was initially facing the other direction and doing something else. So you admit that Madara sensed and reacted to Sasuke whereas Jigen and Isshiki couldn't to Sasuke and Base Naruto?

Or are you saying that Sasuke blitzed Madara. The same Madara that was not surprised, reacted with a full sentence and a smile, and did all this while being stated to have the same reaction speed as Naruto, who cannot be blitzed by Sasuke, due to their Six Paths Sage Mode?

Of course, I'm not using this as some argument for a winner, I'm just debunking the baseless claim that Sasuke actually blitzed him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You embarrassed yourself.
> 
> I answered all your points then  asked you to prove that adult Naruto and Sasuke were more powerful since you asserted They were more powerful. You completely dodged which counts as a concession on your part.
> 
> ...



You are right , I'm indeed embarrassing myself considering the fact that I'm stomping you , and you aren't worth anyone's time here as you just repeat the same debunked points over and over again .

I didn't dodge anything , everything was addressed , it's you who ignored my points , and repeated debunked ones to make up for your debating skill deficit .

I brought up the Hashirama example to evidentiate how you keep stonewalling .

Light Fang was neg-diffed reacted by a Naruto whom Isshiki stomped



, then fought Baryon Naruto who is much faster than the same Naruto who dodged Light Fang

 , and to top it off , he landed multiple hits on that version of Naruto
 and even defeated him
.

Limbo was negged by Teen Naruto's bunshins
 , the clones are fodders , even if Isshiki wouldn't sense them , he can just sprout rods out of his body and the clones would kill themselves trying to hit him
 .

All-Ash-Killing Bone was neg-diffed dodged by Teen Naruto through a portal
, the same Naruto who is immensely slower than Baryon Mode Naruto whom Isshiki beat .

Fused Momoshiki was relative to the same Naruto who dodged those bones , both Isshiki and Momoshiki would easily beat Kaguya , and neg diff Juudara .

You are whining at me about Momo supposedly not being able to dodge Kaguya's bones when he is faster than the Naruto who dodged them , meanwhile she needs an off-guard attack against Isshiki to tag him , and Juudara couldn't even dodge Black Zetsu's punch :




Just look at the differences :






Naruto :





Can't you see how weak Juudara is ?

Concession accepted .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

Naruto is going to neg-diff Madara when a stronger version compared to Adult Naruto scoffed and laughed at the idea of fighting One-Eyed Madara alone.



Sure, you're drunk


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You are right , I'm indeed embarrassing myself considering the fact that I'm stomping you , and you aren't worth anyone's time here as you just repeat the same debunked points over and over again .



If I wasn't worth your time then you shouldn't have replied in the first place. so way to contradict yourself. 

Bruh...you mentioned BZ like 4 times in the debate because you got salty that I said Kaguya negg Isshiki leaving him helpless for 1000 years. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I didn't dodge anything , everything was addressed , it's you who ignored my points , and repeated debunked ones to make up for your debating skill deficit .



You dodged every point kid. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I brought up the Hashirama example to evidentiate how you keep stonewalling .


You brought up something completely irrelevant to the topic which is a Red Herring fallacy please learn how to debate. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Light Fang was neg-diffed reacted by a Naruto whom Isshiki stomped
> 
> 
> 
> , then fought Baryon Naruto who is much faster than the same Naruto who dodged Light Fang



Naruto was able to that against Madara because of SPSM  Which also helped Naruto Dodged Kaguya Sneak attacks something Prime Isshiki couldn't do. 



Teen Six paths Naruto Reaction>prime Isshiki who couldn't react to Kaguya sneak Attacks. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> , and to top it off , he landed multiple hits on that version of Naruto



Even Base Naruto was able to Hit Isshiki.  You haven't proven How this Version is more powerful than Boil Release Naruto which is stated to have unrivaled Strength. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> and even defeated him
> .



Because Naruto chakra was getting lower and Lower, and Even weakened Sasuke could follow there Movements, so how is he blitzing when Weak Sasuke could follow their speed with his sharingan. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Limbo was negged by Teen Naruto's bunshins
> , the clones are fodders , even if Isshiki wouldn't sense them , he can just sprout rods out of his body and the clones would kill themselves trying to hit him




Yet It stated Madara Limbo had them surrounded After the fight Was over.  So clearly they Lose to Madara limbo you can See Naruto using Jutsu and still losing to limbo in taijutsu. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> .
> 
> All-Ash-Killing Bone was neg-diffed dodge by Teen Naruto through a portal





ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> , the same Naruto who is immensely slower than Baryon Mode Naruto whom Isshiki beat .



Taht Naruto reaction is Reflex is Better than Prime Isshiki who was unable to react to Kaguya Sneak Attack  while he was at his best while Naruto was easily able to dodge Kaguya sneak attack. 




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Fused Momoshiki was relative to the same Naruto who dodged those bones , both Isshiki and Momoshiki would easily beat Kaguya , and neg diff Juudara .



No Momoshiki isn't he wouldn't have needed Kinshiki absorbed to defeat the KAges if that was the case. Too bad Isshiki Lost to Kaguya. 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You are whining at me about Momo supposedly not being able to dodge Kaguya's bones when he is faster than the Naruto who dodged them , meanwhile she needs an off-guard attack against Isshiki to tag him , and Juudara couldn't even dodge Black Zetsu's punch :



It didn't Whin at all, and no Adult Naruto isn't as Fast as Teen Naruto Taht Dodged Kaguya ash Bone when He barely Dodged Delta's Random Beams and then we see Kids dodge the same Beams That Naruto needed BSM to dodge. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Just look at the differences :



Considering Madara looked at Sasuke smile, and had a conversation before Sasuke Blade even touched him and Like I said Isshiki wouldn't have survived that attack especially since Madara allowed it to happen.  Had Isshiki Let Sasuke Hit him That the end of Isshiki. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Naruto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that Even comparable?  Naruto in Base as a Teen Slicing a God Mature God Tree in half  With Six paths FRS, The God Tree which is bigger than multiple Mountains, then you showed Adult Naruto throwing a Punch at Isshiki...how is that remotely Similar? 
How is He Weak when He tanked an attack that would kill Isshiki?  Isshiki Was never hit with a God Tree slicing FRS.

Isshiki Never got Sliced in half by Sasuke Like Madara was who let him do it. 

Isshiki dodged and avoided those attack.  Adult Naruto currently can't even Deal with a Baby Ten tails, while Teen Naruto Was handling Otsutsuki Fused with Adult Ten tails, and Slicing Final form of Ten tails in half.  something Adult Naruto can't do.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Concession accepted .


You concession is accepted.


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> If I wasn't worth your time then you shouldn't have replied in the first place. so way to contradict yourself.
> 
> Bruh...you mentioned BZ like 4 times in the debate because you got salty that I said Kaguya negg Isshiki leaving him helpless for 1000 years.
> 
> ...


Too bad Juudara lost to Sasuke :



And 2 Black Zetsu :



Kaguya >>> BZ and Teen Sasuke .

Isshiki >>>Adult Naruto >> Teen Naruto who dodged that bone >>>>>>>>>>>>>> BZ >>>>>>>>>>> Juudara .

I mention BZ to remind you where Juudara ranks at , so that I can disprove your headcanon .

The manga tells you Kaguya attacked him when his guard was down , you keep ignoring that because it suits your dishonesty , and makes you salty .

Juudara wasn't caught off-guard by Sasuke's bisecting attack , he was facing Sasuke directly and couldn't do anything about it , and Kaguya who resorted to a cheap shot  >>> the same Sasuke that negged Juudara square and fair .

You've just repeated the same points that I've already countered with 0 evidence .

This counts as a concession on your part .

Stay mad as you get negged in this thread , and keep calling the same people who destroy you here '' salty '' .


MYGod000 said:


> I concede



K


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Too bad Juudara lost to Sasuke :



Like I said Isshiki almost died from those type of attacks so how does Madara letting those Attack hit him make him weaker than Isshiki when Isshiki dodged those attacks?




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And 2 Black Zetsu :
> 
> 
> 
> Kaguya >>> BZ and Teen Sasuke .



You're repeating the same Arguments here.  Kaguya is above Isshiki as proven when she already beat him and he couldn't react to her attack while Teen Six path Naruto could.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You've just repeated the same points that I've already countered with 0 evidence .



I showed you Limbo defeated Naruto Clones which you just ignored.

Base Six paths NAruto being able to Slice a Near Country Size God Tree and Madara took that attack without even getting sliced in half.


Even Sasuke was shitting his pants About a Baby Ten tails,  shocked someone could bind it and wanted to know what type of entity could do that right after Looking at Otsutsuki's.

Boruto has Regressed Naruto and Sasuke baby Ten tails is a threat to them.

you keep ignoring the KAges could fight Momoshiki, and Kinshiki is only around EMS Madara tier and He was able to fight Sasuke pretty easily.



Even EMS Madara can give good fight to Adult Sasuke.

You then processed to ignore that Sakura who you said Was strength was higher than Madara's couldn't even damage Limbo but was able to damage Kaguya.


Madara being able to handle attacks Taht Isshiki needed to dodge proves Madara>Isshiki. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> This counts as a concession on your part .
> 
> 
> K


Yes your concession is accepted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Like I said Isshiki almost died from those type of attacks so how does Madara letting those Attack hit him make him weaker than Isshiki when Isshiki dodged those attacks?


And Juudara was about to get killed as well , if for Obito's eye saving him by transporting himself to Kamui dimension .

Isshiki survived without powers from an outside source , unlike Juudara , and to top it off , Juudara was negged by weaker fighters .


MYGod000 said:


> You're repeating the same Arguments here.  Kaguya is above Isshiki as proven when she already beat him




Manga stating Isshiki was caught off-guard , meanwhile , Juudara was facing Sasuke directly and couldn't react .

The burden is yours to prove that Kaguya was facing Isshiki directly .


MYGod000 said:


> and he couldn't react to her attack while Teen Six path Naruto could.


Wrong .


MYGod000 said:


> I showed you Limbo defeated Naruto Clones which you just ignored.


After a very long struggle .


MYGod000 said:


> Base Six paths NAruto being able to Slice a Near Country Size God Tree and Madara took that attack without even getting sliced in half.
> 
> 
> Even Sasuke was shitting his pants About a Baby Ten tails,  shocked someone could bind it and wanted to know what type of entity could do that right after Looking at Otsutsuki's.


He was shitting his pants at Jigen , not the Ten Tails considering that he negged a JJ who scales above Ten Tails as a teen .


MYGod000 said:


> Boruto has Regressed Naruto and Sasuke baby Ten tails is a threat to them.
> 
> you keep ignoring the KAges could fight Momoshiki, and Kinshiki is only around EMS Madara tier and He was able to fight Sasuke pretty easily.


That means the Kages would stomp Juudara too , considering that he is not even Black Zetsu level who negged him .

In fact , Chojuro was there too , and this is the same individual who defeated Black Zetsu , so this alone proves that Boruto 5 Kage >> Juudara .


MYGod000 said:


> Even EMS Madara can give good fight to Adult Sasuke.


Not even close , Adult Sasuke would one-shot him .


MYGod000 said:


> You then processed to ignore that Sakura who you said Was strength was higher than Madara's couldn't even damage Limbo but was able to damage Kaguya.


There is no proof that Limbo clone wasn't damage since you can't see it .


MYGod000 said:


> Madara being able to handle attacks Taht Isshiki needed to dodge proves Madara>Isshiki.


No , Madara needed Obito's eye to escape after he got negged by Sasuke who got negged by Isshiki .

Isshiki survived Kaguya's cheap shot without needing any outside sources of power .

Juudara was blitzed by BZ .


MYGod000 said:


> I concede again



Ok


----------



## Sage King (Jul 30, 2021)

Ah yes, Juubidara is going to be killed by Ishikki using punches when he was taking attacks from a man who was digging tunnels with his shockwaves and wasn't killed by a kick that BEND SPACE without the Shinju+Another rinnegan+Rinnesharingan.
He is going to be killed by punches that Koji, Adult Sasuke were tanking because Jigen penetrated Adult fatebros(who are fodders compared to their War Arc versions) FEATLESS Avatars? 
Also I like the double standards of Momo is stronger than Kaguya because of statements then feats of being chased by Darui are ignored.
Then with no shame Ignores the Boro>>Delta statements.
Ah yes please continue

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Also I like the double standards of "Momo is stronger than Kaguya because of statements then feats of being chased by Darui are ignored".


This coming from the same people who also think Black Zetsu > Madara because he stabbed him and never shut about that

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Why would he knock him out considering that Sasuke was practically being useless in that fight ?


Come on, use your head to think, as the teachers say "you have to teach how to fish and not give the fish"

Isshiki is so strong that with one any hit he can destroy Susanoo, so he attacks Sasuke, we have three possible scenarios:
1. Sasuke is tougher than Susanoo, so attacks will only do superficial damage to him.
2. Isshiki cares about Sasuke a lot, so he refrains from destroying Sasuke's entire body.
3. Isshiki doesn't care about Sasuke, who has a weak body and will be destroyed.

Let's test the veracity of the scenarios.
1. False, Sasuke has a less resistant body than Susanoo, proof of this is that he uses the defensive technique.
2. False, Isshiki makes it clear in the first fight that Sasuke was the first one he would kill.
3. False, this never happened, we have empirical evidence.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Isshiki doesn't knock someone out or kill them unless they are highly threatening to him , you have far too many examples , from not killing Naruto after impaling him , not going V2 directly and clobbering NaruSasu with PS busting kicks from the beginning of the fight , sparing Jonins on at least 2 occasions , and the list goes on .


So come on, your theory (I'll call your headcanon that) is what?

Isshiki holds back his explosive force so as not to kill his enemies?

So why against Madara specifically will he go all out? If his point is that the character is a imbecile who could kill all his enemies with a flick of his finger, but decides not to just do it... why? In your theory what is the reason Isshiki holds back not to kill anyone?

Ignoring that, considering that according to you this is the reason why the character was never able to hurt anyone, why against Madara will he do it? What will be the cause of this change?



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Exerting himself with avatar busting blows in his main body if not fighting a threatening target isn't a good idea considering his lifespan was heavily limited


I rephrase the previous questions and added a new one:

Was this a joke? Was he actually being ironic?



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He even mentions at some point that he can't afford to waste his time even with someone like KK , whom he neg diffed


He explains:




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You can give him whatever stats you want and he still gets bitched considering that he has 0 counters against BFR .
> 
> So the same genin who teleported Isshiki would neg-diff Juudara via BFR .


Yes, yes, he has no way


After all, we never saw Madara fool anyone with clones


And not even the alien god was fooled and killed by a clone.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He was caught off-guard by that


First, it doesn't matter, Madara was too, using that argument denies the merit of your own argument.
Second, it's pathetic that this is such a big argument to defend the alien's disgraceful antifeats, nor is it like:
1. The main basis of this series' strategies, from the beginning, has been to catch the enemy off guard (it's literally the first thing Kakashi teaches Naruto)
2. The alien have a byakugan 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> and even then , you see '' ?! " next to him , highlighting a mental reaction .



A mental reaction

I'm glad he didn't get a mental blitz

It's great to see how your attempt to defend the alien, which has only antifeats more disgraceful than any of Madara's, only makes your own argument worse.

Madara also had a "mental reaction":




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He had no idea that Borto's Kama advanced to a level where he can now use portals , and besides , since Borito , and he couldn't have attacked Burrito there seeing as he needed him alive to feed him to Ten-Tails .


We have a new theory, so let me understand

Despite his super speed, if Isshiki doesn't know what the enemy will do, he will be unable to make super complex moves like *going sideways*. 

Besides, where is the merit of this theory? None of this interferes with Isshiki's speed, it's so ridiculous to say that Madara was cut because he didn't know that Sasuke can create a Raiton sword and alter its range.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Sasuke had no chance of tagging Jigen here If we are being honest


Yes, this is an optical illusion.

In fact, I actually drew this page, that's why Isshiki's arm looks so long.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He could have kicked Sasuke away before completing his sword swing , or Jigen could have just used his Kama teleportation as he did in the previous chapter while he was in V1 .


He had no reaction, genius, or maybe besides being a good actor, Isshiki likes pranks.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I also doubt that Raiton on his sword is going to cut through rods that are durable enough to withstand the pressure from being shoved in Naruto's Kurama avatar tails .


I'm really curious to understand what one thing has to do with the other



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> It depends .


Sometimes I really wonder what level will you reach



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Perhaps the V1 boost on that Genin might be potent enough to make him capable of blitzing and one-shotting Juubidara worse than Zetsu did


Who?



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I mean , Juudara couldn't finish off an already injured Sakura either






Sage King said:


> Ah yes, Juubidara is going to be killed by Ishikki using punches


No, you haven't read the manga? He will be crushed by the magic cubes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sage King (Jul 30, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> No, you haven't read the manga? He will be crushed by the magic cubes.


Uh yes you are right, you are talking about those cubes that crushed and turned Adult Sasuke into soup?
 I concede

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jul 30, 2021)

We don't know whether Isshiki can see Limbo clones because he doesn't have a rinnegan.

However I would wager that the Otsutsuki who have eaten chakra fruit all have six paths chakra, and as Isshiki's dojutsu is higher up on the mural and he doesn't care about taking Sasuke's rinnegan, it seems unlikely that he is defenceless against limbo and unable to at least sense them.

Madara is stronger than Naruto and Sasuke individually once he has both of his eyes back. Likewise fused Momoshiki is stronger them individually, however both are weaker than Naruto and Sasuke together.

So the question is whether two fighters who are say, 1.5X Naruto/Sasuke's stats, are going to pull a win out.

My immediate answer to that is no, probably not. If you added another Naruto or Sasuke, or even two of each total, would they have beaten Isshiki without Baryon mode? I don't think so because he's got the whole dragon ball villain "I'm the next tier of speed/strength/power" going on.

Ability wise it's not ideal either as Momoshiki/Madara lack in-combat S/T  abilities like Kamui/Hiraishin.

I think the best resistance they can offer against rods is blocking with limbo clones or a truthseeker shell. If the rods are made of yinyang chakra, then Momo can eat them and throw them back, but Isshiki can just reshrink them.

The pocket dimension was so broken it was forgotten about bar some anti-sensory boxes.

Their best chance of garnering a win is if the Uchiha pair are willing to sacrifice an eye each to use Izanagi, and use their bodies/truthseekers to try to pin Isshiki in place long enough to tag him with a Momoshiki enhanced juubidama from behind.

Momoshiki is also the defence against any return fire from Isshiki shrinking ninjutsu.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> We don't know whether Isshiki can see Limbo clones because he doesn't have a rinnegan.
> 
> However I would wager that the Otsutsuki who have eaten chakra fruit all have six paths chakra, and as Isshiki's dojutsu is higher up on the mural and he doesn't care about taking Sasuke's rinnegan, it seems unlikely that he is defenceless against limbo and unable to at least sense them.
> 
> ...


Isshiki was able to sense Naruto chakra from different dimension. So it is possible he can sense limbo too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zero890 (Jul 30, 2021)

Isshiki BFRs or one shots Juubito and Madara as soon as the battle starts, Momo can't win alone and Isshiki counters his fighting style.

Isshiki easily since Madara and Juubito are completely non-factors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And Juudara was about to get killed as well , if for Obito's eye saving him by transporting himself to Kamui dimension .
> 
> Isshiki survived without powers from an outside source , unlike Juudara , and to top it off , Juudara was negged by weaker fighters .


You made no sense at all with That counter-argument.

Sasuke didn't have the power to Kill Madara, Hagoromo gave them the Seals so that They could seal Madara.  After Madara Absorb the God Tree he became immortal. 



Naruto Called Madara an Idiot for thinking He was going to stop him alone. Here you are saying Sasuke, who is weaker than Naruto, is going to kill Madara by himself? You Keep getting stomped by Factual Canon, but you refuse to acknowledge it.  Hidan was able to survive, Getting his Head cut off unless you think His Immortality is superior to Madara's; Nothing Sasuke did outside of Six paths CT was going to defeat Madara.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Manga stating Isshiki was caught off-guard , meanwhile , Juudara was facing Sasuke directly and couldn't react .
> 
> The burden is yours to prove that Kaguya was facing Isshiki directly .


Statements Also said Momoshiki was killed during his unguard Moments, Translations for The synopsis States Momoshik was off guard. Isshiki being off guard doesn't imply They didn't fight. It just says He was off-guard, and Kaguya downed him.  Learn Boruto Buddy. 





ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Wrong .



That your opinion but Factual>>>>>>>>you're opinion.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> After a very long struggle .


How was it a long struggle? do you know How much time Went by From when Naruto's shadow clones Attack the Limbo clone to when The Limbo clones defeated The shadow Clones? You said  on Post 

"Sakura also punches harder than Juudara considering that his *fodder limbo clones that scale to him in physicals couldn't take out RSM Naruto bunshins."*

Now you're conceding after realizing how dumb you sound saying that and it only took you Two pages to figure that out that Limbo clones defeated Naruto Bunshins. BTW your concession is accepted on that.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He was shitting his pants at Jigen , not the Ten Tails considering that he negged a JJ who scales above Ten Tails as a teen .


No, He specifically Was shitting his pants about the Bijuu Saying..."It even has a Rinnegan!"  then Called the Person who negged it an entity.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> That means the Kages would stomp Juudara too , considering that he is not even Black Zetsu level who negged him .
> 
> In fact , Chojuro was there too , and this is the same individual who defeated Black Zetsu , so this alone proves that Boruto 5 Kage >> Juudara .



Now, The people see how Desperate you are to downplay that you saying any of the Kages could Beat Madara when Madara already shitted on The Neo Kages that forced Momoshiki to run.  It means Momoshiki was Fodder in Taijutsu Because That is what they Fought him with which was stated Momoshiki isn't a Good Taijutsu Fighter which is what New Folder Has been Telling you, people, as well. I don't always agree with New Folder But in This particular instants he is right on the money Momoshiki isn't a Taijutsu fighter he is a Ninjutsu Fighter.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Not even close , Adult Sasuke would one-shot him .


He wouldn't, Sasuke couldn't even one-shot Kinshiki who has the same Statements as EMS Madara.




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> There is no proof that Limbo clone wasn't damage since you can't see it .


We see the Limbo's Right after Sakura punched them and none of them had a any damages on them so Again You failed.  Stop trying to downplay.


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> No , Madara needed Obito's eye to escape after he got negged by Sasuke who got negged by Isshiki .
> 
> Isshiki survived Kaguya's cheap shot without needing any outside sources of power .
> 
> Juudara was blitzed by BZ .


You should retire Debating all the Otsutsuki powers are outside sources kid, they Eat chakra Fruit, and as well as they own kind in cannibalism to gain more power.  Momoshiki Admitted The Way his clan Gains Power is betraying and eating Clan members as well as eating Fruit From the God Tree. None of their powers are their Kid. You have 3 Direct Statements saying this yet you just ignored that.



We literally Saw Jigen Absorbing chakra from the baby Ten tails get your eyes checked.  Like I said above Even Hidan can survive having his head sliced off his shoulders, so unless you think His immortality is superior to Madara's  Nothing Sasuke was going to do with that sword was going to kill Madara.




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Ok


Yes, you conceded as you did about Limbo clones which you admitted, Beat Naruto's Clones after you said on Post 183 that Madara's Limbo clones couldn't beat Naruto's shadow clones.

You are just mad and this proves all of it and that you are crap at debating, This isn't me insulting you this is me being Real with you Please Learn how to debate and read the manga before you debate so you don't look like a fool.

Trying to telling me any of the boruto Kages could Beat jj Madara, when they Couldn't even defeat Clones That Forced Ohoki out of retirement just to die in battle.

The guy You said Chojuoro Couldn't even defeat The new 7 Swords man knock off and Struggled against Kisame sword Samehada, and His Son?
You can think what ever you want You have been exposed in this debate, you don't even watch Boruto, you're just sucking Just to suck.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You made no sense at all with That counter-argument.
> 
> Sasuke didn't have the power to Kill Madara, Hagoromo gave them the Seals so that They could seal Madara.  After Madara Absorb the God Tree he became immortal.
> 
> ...


You've just repeated the same arguments I've countered on this thread numerous times at this point .

All people here agree you can't even debate to begin with .

And yeah , even the Boruto 5 kage scale above Juudara no matter how much salty you get over it .

Black Zetsu was defeated by Chojuro , Juudara was killed by him .

Dude mentions limbo like a broken tape recorder when Juudara's Limbo clones needed 5 years to take out Teen Naruto's bunshins that are supposed to be taken out in one hit .

To make things worse , Naruto's clones physicals are weaker due to his chakra being divided , whereas Juudara's limbo 100% scales to his physicals with no reduction .

To simplify it for you , Juudara himself would struggle to kill Naruto's clone in a CQC brawl , and would get murked by Naruto himself .

That's how weak he is , get your eyes checked and realize that Limbo is fodder , much like you are at debating .

He couldn't react to BZ's attack despite his Paths amped Sensory Tech , and got blitzed by him .

Anyway , concession accepted , by all means keep quoting posts further even though you've lost to embarass yourself .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You've just repeated the same arguments I've countered on this thread numerous times at this point .



you didn't Counter any Arguments. You've not counter anything  and you just conceded to me that Naruto Shadow Clones lost to Limbo clones But in a "Struggle" according to you. So how did you counter something You conceded to?  LMFAO. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> All people here agree you can't even debate to begin with .



Appeal to Popular Belief​
Learn to debate kid. 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And yeah , the even the Boruto 5 kage scale above Juudara no matter how much salty you get over it .


Already Destroyed that Argument when they couldn't handle Fodders. 
 Kisame Son who was fodder, and Ohnoki had to come out of Retirement to save the current Kage  only to die right after saving her. 

To be honest Sasuke Wasn't even going to Take the Kages with him to fight Momoshiki until they Begged him to do it otherwise they will look weak in front of their village.  



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Black Zetsu was defeated by Chojuro , Juudara was blitzes and negged by him .



Nice A.B.C logic, now put a little more effort into your debating skills and you may make it here. 




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Anyway , concession accepted , by all means keep quoting posts further even though you've lost to embarass yourself .



reverse psychology doesn't work on me.

Let me Summarize what you conceded to. 


you conceded that Madara's Limbo clones defeated Naruto's shadow clones in a "struggle" your words not mine. 
You then Said Isshiki used his own, Power to survive ignoring that All Otsutsuki's power is not theirs it comes from draining chakra Fruit. you didn't even try to counter that. 
You ignored Sasuke Shock About Bijuu having a Rinnegan when he fought a Mature Ten Tail as a Teen. 
You still have not proven Adult Naruto and Sasuke are stronger than Six paths Teen Naruto and Sasuke. 
You then Tried to Argue new Kages scale above JJ Madara even those It stated Sakura, and Kakashi are stated to be more powerful Than New Kages and the Leaf is still the strongest Village even without Naruto and Sasuke 

Your only rebuttal is You debunked these Arguments in other threads? Stop Lying to yourself Kid and Actually read the boruto Manga before you debate.


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Anyway , concession accepted , by all means keep quoting posts further even though you've lost to embarass yourself .





Capa13 said:


> LOOOOOL I’m literally crying of laughter at how delusional and nonsensical this “Mygod” kid is. He uses the same argument over and over again and you keep dismantling it and somehow he still isn’t able to comprehend anything you’re saying. My lord the poor guy needs to stick to arts and crafts.
> 
> PS: I love the comment about Momo/Isshiki making Kaguya look like chunnin fodder. That’s a REALLY REALLY good way to describe what a fight between Kaguya vs either of them would look like.


He's trying to drag the conversation and desperately convincing himself he's winning.

Best to ignore him. He's a complete waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Capa13 (Jul 30, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Stay mad troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NaH BrO! MaDaRa > IsShIkI. LOL power scaling is clearly not for this “mygod” guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And yeah , even the Boruto 5 kage scale above Juudara no matter how much salty you get over it .


This is rock bottom

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

The fact that a clown who thinks that Chojuro, Darui, Gaara, and the Stone girl scale above Madara, and not just Kid or Teen Madara but his STRONGEST form, gets "Member of the Month" says a lot about the quality of this debating platform


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 30, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> He's trying to drag the conversation and desperately convincing himself he's winning.
> 
> Best to ignore him. He's a complete waste of time.


8 pages of discussion
0 mentions of how Isshit is going to kill Madara

Yes, he is the one trying to convince himself

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> This is rock bottom



He trolling, Adult Sasuke Saw the Baby Ten tails as a threat, Even Gaara was scared to fight the Ten tails, again which he called a Monster but According  Obitoof theorange mask  to Even the 5 KAges scale above Madara. 




There goes His logic right there clearly the KAges are not above JJ Madara.


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> He trolling, Adult Sasuke Saw the Baby Ten tails as a threat, Even Gaara was scared to fight the Ten tails, again which he called a Monster but According  Obitoof theorange mask  to Even the 5 KAges scale above Madara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that panel puts a lot into perspective. The Ten Tails is so terrifyingly powerful that the Five Kage combined are scared of the mere idea of fighting it again.

And Madara just took that beast and slapped it into its cage then absorbed it  Madara is such a chad honestly.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> Damn that panel puts a lot into perspective. The Ten Tails is so terrifyingly powerful that the Five Kage combined are scared of the mere idea of fighting it again.



The fact Gaara and the other Kages are scared of that Baby Ten tails should ten tails Even a Ten tails like Bijuu>>>The new Kages. 

clearly Obitoofthe Orange mask is butthurt so he trying his hardest to downplay. 


Fused said:


> And Madara just took that beast and slapped it into its cage then absorbed it  Madara is such a chad honestly.



Controlled it and dominated it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> He trolling


Don't doubt the "capabilities" of these guys



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> If the truth led you to have a mental breakdown like @MYGod000 here , then yeah , I guess it's rock bottom .
> 
> After all , all you do is obnoxiously quote posts when they trigger you and talk in an arrogant and condesecending manner .
> 
> So this must definitely be a sign .


You're a joke



''Boruto 5 kage scale above Juudara''

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> Boruto 5 kage scale above Juudara'


Not just that. He said that the Five Kage INDIVIDUALLY all scale above him. Which means he genuinely thinks Darui is stronger than Madara LOL!

He should just concede honestly, this is just beyond pathetic.


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Kinshiki was literally pressuring Adult Sasuke who is faster than teen Sasuke who bisected him .


Trash logic.

And Adult Sasuke who is supposedly faster than Teen Sasuke was driven to chakra exhaustion by Urashiki who stabbed Base Jiraiya and failed to kill him, meaning that Pain who killed SM Jiraiya through stabbing would be above Adult Sasuke 


See how stupid you look now with that ABC logic?


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

@Thiago20019

The dude Just started attacking you calling you a joke Because you Disagreed with his downplaying of Madara Being Weaker than all 5 new kages individually, then insulting you at the end of his post but he wants everyone to know that he isn't salty....Smh.


I'm still wondering How is Isshiki going to kill Madara  who can Take Punches and Kicks that can do this:




Isshiki Punches wasn't Bending Space nor did they create huge ass Craters, but somehow they are going to kill Madara

Madara laugh at those attacks, and  guy was the epitome of Hard work and Training.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> He said that the Five Kage INDIVIDUALLY all scale above him.


In my country we have a term for this, it starts with r and ends with o.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Ok , so you are indeed having a mental breakdown .


Yes, humans have a minimal amount of stupidity they can read.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Go hold hands with MyGod , you can both share that body pillow , as he is a good boy who is kind to posters who kiss his ass like you .


Look at this, he's mad

Will he...




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> And yes , Boruto 5 Kage >>> Juudara






ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Kinshiki was literally pressuring Adult Sasuke who is faster than teen Sasuke who bisected him .


Bring me Sasuke's adult speed talent to back up that claim.




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> The 5 Kage reacted to him and Kurotsuchi even tagged him


Yes, Kurotsuchi who was defeated by a defective clone of Onoki, the same Onoki who was weaker than the weaker version of Madara



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Let's not forget how BZ bypassed his sensing and reactions , while Chojuro defeated him .


Yes, Chojuro who was beaten by child fodders 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Juudara isn't even a God tier anymore by today's standards .


Yes, I know, this guy is:





ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> But sure keep being dense , obtuse , and quote everyone regarding Boruto like you do all the time to make yourself feel better .
> 
> You're an even bigger joke than the Juudarastans cult combined .




You're a joke Alienshit fanboy

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I'm just waiting for you to thumbs down my post; That is how I know I destroyed your friend.
> 
> 
> You and your buddy are the only people doing that,  Obito is going to have to change his name Like you did after I exposed him the way I did.  I understand if you dislike what Argument, people don't like the truth.


You still took an L 
Stay mad

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Code said:


> You still took an L
> Stay mad



The only one mad is you, that proven by you Sending so many Notification in just a short time of you thumbs downing my post.

It cool if you want to thumbs down my post but At least wait 30 mins to do so after each one, you have to turn that cool down system on.

Your friend got destroyed and turned into a Laughing Stock Right now he taking a break from getting pounded so hard, If you want you can be next I mean you hardly have a life outside this Forum so what the heck you care to get owned?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 31, 2021)

@MYGod000 How about you come on VC to debate this with judges ?

I've already offered you this opportunity .

Clearly someone who brags about stomping others all the time and repeating '' Concession accepted '' shouldn't have any difficulties in a formal debate .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

So, his Response is about another Forum and Ad Hominem? 

The silly little guy even ignored the fact that Kurama even called Naruto pathetic Combat wise.  Momoshiki couldn't fight, but he wants to talk about someone Comprehending to grasp a Manga for Teenagers, yet He unable to Read past the first Panel of Boruto. 


This; is ridiculous. Momoshiki was so supperior to Kaguya he wouldn't have got outsmarted by 12 year kid same for Isshiki. Boruto was able to damage  Momoshiki. 



The only thing Worst than KAguya getting hurt by Teenagers is Fuse Momoshiki getting hurt by Pre teen.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

anyways, Isshiki has no Way to Deal with Limbo, His Kicks and Punches Madara has handled harder kicks and Stronger punches that Caused Craters. Obviously, Isshiki attacks will do next to nothing against Madara's Regeneration. We saw his Kicks on Sasuke who has no Regeneration and there is no implication for adult Sasuke being more durable than Madara especially since he almost died from having Rods stuck in him.

Momoshiki is the weakest on the team, but I see no reason why he shouldn't be some what useful. Even those He got killed by a pre- teen He should still be able to do something

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> All you can do is deflect and imitate me , you can't even come up with something original , and you keep calling other kids to make yourself sound like an adult .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get off my balls kid, I told you to stop Tagging me and I said it nicely. I don't have time to fool around with you and insults now go play with the other kids

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Get off my balls kid,


I can't , as you don't have a pair , to begin with .


MYGod000 said:


> I told you to stop Tagging me and I said it nicely.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

All right, guys, cool it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I can't , seeing as you don't have a pair to begin with .




-For one you don't know how to debate

-you couldn't even Admit when you were wrong about the Limbo clones in here  and when I asked you to man-up you coward up and couldn't own up to be wrong because you felt it would make you look weak to admit you were wrong.

-When I told you to show me proof of Adult Naruto and Sasuke being stronger than Teen six path Versions, you repeatedly used the scrolls which I debunked by telling you the Gaara and Darui all could Fight Momoshiki without Six paths Powers and they are considered weaker than Boruto Era Kakashi and Sakura.

- then you made Stupid claim about Darui, Gaara, and the other Kages being>JJ Madara, which I destroyed when I showed Gaara Was shitting his pants at having to fight the baby Ten tails.   then you ignored the other Evidences in the anime which showed the Kages being treated like fodder by Clones created Onhoki and Kisame Son who is also fodder.

Why should i VC with you when you couldn't even own up and admit you were wrong here?  instead of doing the right thing you started Bragging about claiming you beat me in others threads. so keep being a hypocrite because it funny I gave you reason right here why I don't VC with kid because you never admit when you wrong.

Even I've admitted when I was wrong on things on this site but you never do. you clearly suck at debating I'm just trying to help you get better Read the boruto manga Past the first panel first Because your boruto knowledge is lacking.

don't tag me no more silly kid

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> All right, guys, cool it


Oh it all cool I just won't debate him on VC and I gave him my reason other than that not hate  I just don't debate kids

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> -For one you don't know how to debate
> 
> -you couldn't even Admit when you were wrong about the Limbo clones in here  and when I asked you to man-up you coward up and couldn't own up to be wrong because you felt it would make you look weak to admit you were wrong.
> 
> ...



Nah , you don't VC me because you know there are going to be judges involved , you are a coward , and would get stomped there too ,  just like it happened on this thread .

Now , if you don't want me tagging you anymore , then stop replying to my posts , it's as simple as that .

Go back to school , learn how to read , grow a pair , then tag me when you'll be willing to partake in an official debate .

Thank you .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Oh it all cool I just won't debate him on VC and I gave him my reason other than that not hate  I just don't debate kids



You don't need to debate him. Obito already won. @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask, calm down.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I'm gonna ignore him from now .



I mean, feel free to troll him lol. 

Trolling is better than fighting.


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

@Aegon Targaryen Coming in to the rescue  But it's far too late, and his friend was already rolled into the ground and trashed all over like the grass by a lawnmower

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> @Aegon Targaryen Coming in to the rescue  But it's far too late, and his friend was already rolled into the ground and trashed all over like the grass by a lawnmower



He mad I whoop him in the debate now he saying I'm scared to Debate him on VC because I'm scared. Even those I told that Silly boi Many time I don't do VC just not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> You don't need to debate him. Obito already won. @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask, calm down.


Yeah, Because I already owned him and it funny watching him getting mad and begging me to VC.

the funny thing was it was easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 31, 2021)

10 pages and the trio is still losing.


----------



## Sage King (Jul 31, 2021)

Boruto Kages above Juubidara?. I have seen it all now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Boruto Kages above Juubidara?. I have seen it all now



I know that when dude got owned hard in here and Then started crying After I showed him a Baby Ten tails has boruto Kages shitting their pants.


This isn't the first time He said This, He had said it in the past, The Funny thing is he can't even prove anything he said in here.  He probably think Boruto Kages are able to beat Kaguya without the seals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jul 31, 2021)

I don't agree that Madara can beat Isshiki just because the latter's relation to six paths chakra is unstated, however the idea that the Boruto Gokage are actually 'weally stwonk guys!' because they helped corner base Momoshiki in taijutsu is some strong new gen/anti Naruto-era bias.

Base Momoshiki just sucks at taijutsu because he's a lazy bum who relies on chakra fruit pill boosts and shooting people's own ninjutsu back at them.

The new Gokage have shown nothing special, and if they were actually so strong, why were Gaara & Darui so outmatched by Urashiki? Why were Gaara + Sasuke not putting Urashiki down? Why are they worried about facing another Ten Tails if they're stronger than a Ten Tails Jinchuuriki?

This whole "kid Chojuro beat Black Zetsu who stabbed Madara in the back, so Chojuro > Madara & New Gokage > Madara" is a massive troll.
Hey guys Kid Boruto (without Karma boost) + Kid Naruto > Adult Gaara. They totally killed Urashiki, so I've decided this is the correct take.
Also Kid Boruto + Kid Shinki > Kage Gaara + Kage Darui. For realz.

---

As for how Isshiki kills Madata - no need to kill him if he's pinned down by chakra draining rods and unable to move/manipulate chakra.


----------



## Mar55 (Jul 31, 2021)

Momoshiki is the only threat, his team adds nothing.

Isshiki stomps the collective in seconds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 31, 2021)

I didn't know there is people in earth who put Boruto's kages above Juudara, waouh.


----------



## Mar55 (Jul 31, 2021)

Imagine being salty that some dead asshole was surpassed in feats.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Jul 31, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I'm amazed that you can barely even read in the first place .


This ability seems like a curse to me when I have to read the stuff you write.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Think you've meant '' Is he '' , my dear illiterate Juudara fanboy .


You think?



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Keeping up with RSM Naruto physically .
> 
> Holding his own against stronger God Tiers than the ones from the war arc .








ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> That defective clone of Ohnoki has better feats and is more impressive than the Black Zetsu attached on a near-comatose Obito who one-paneled Juudara .
> 
> Keep crying over it .


Keep lying to yourself, maybe it will bring your neurons back to life.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> This is a lie .
> 
> He actually came out on top


Out on top = Was beaten and managed to save himself thanks to other children



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> and besides , that just means those child fodders would crap inside Juudara's mouth too .






ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He sure hits faster than Black Zetsu who blitzed Juudara on 2 occasions .


I don't know what the funniest part of this is, the fact that Chojuro along with Jounins and a Kage had a hard time defeating the nerfed Black Zetsu or the fact that in Boruto Jounins are surpassed by White Zetsus 







ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> The Shitguya simp uses edited panels to make his cheap rebuttals appear flashy and to also make up for his illiteracy .


Listen to the sage:




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Ok , Shitguya simp who's a bigger joke than the entire cult of Juudara stans .
> 
> The same fodder you keep sucking off along with MyTrollOfThe000IQ was ended by Black Zetsu .
> 
> ...


What is the reason for this crying?








ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You are better off going on Reddit , downvoting some threads , or on youtube to dislike some Burrito power scaling videos , or taking a walk to cool off your brain as it got overheated from letting everyone know with each post that you are a failure who's unable to make sound arguments against the same characters that live in your head rent-free .


Hmm, these salty tears, I'll put them in my salad 

10 pages of conversation, no fanboy alienshit was able to tell how he will kill Madara

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> I don't agree that Madara can beat Isshiki just because the latter's relation to six paths chakra is unstated, however the idea that the Boruto Gokage are actually 'weally stwonk guys!' because they helped corner base Momoshiki in taijutsu is some strong new gen/anti Naruto-era bias.
> 
> *Base Momoshiki just sucks at taijutsu because he's a lazy bum who relies on chakra fruit pill boosts and shooting people's own ninjutsu back at them.*


Thank you, Even those I  disagree with what you said bout  Madara not being able to beat Isshiki, But You were spot on About the Momoshiki thing. This is what I've been Trying to tell people he is shit at Taijutsu, this isn't a harp on Momoshiki this is just stating facts.

Momoshiki ran From Kages, who wasn't even God tier. I can drop a Novel right now Of Shikmaru Stating He can beat the 4 other Kages in combat but not Naruto because he Controls the 9 tails.  There are also Statements about Sakura in Boruto Being above Gaara.
As well as statements of How powerful Each Nation is and It turns out even without Naruto&Sasuke the Leaf is by Far the strongest Nation.  This wouldn't be the case if Each Kage in Boruto was "Above" JJ Madara.

Momoshiki is good when it comes to Ninjutsu, But The moment you challenge him in Taijutsu he running because he isn't a Taijutsu fighter.  So i find it funny people said Momoshiki would Make Kaguya look like a Chunnin Level  when Momoshiki couldn't even fight Darui or Gaara in Taijutsu while KAguya was able to fight 1000s of Naruto clones in Taijutsu at once before running.


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 31, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Imagine being salty that some dead asshole was surpassed in feats.


That just means Kinshiki and Momoshiki are weak...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Thank you, Even those I  disagree with what you said bout  Madara not being able to beat Isshiki, But You were spot on About the Momoshiki thing. This is what I've been Trying to tell people he is shit at Taijutsu, this isn't a harp on Momoshiki this is just stating facts.
> 
> Momoshiki ran From Kages, who wasn't even God tier. I can drop a Novel right now Of Shikmaru Stating He can beat the 4 other Kages in combat but not Naruto because he Controls the 9 tails.  There are also Statements about Sakura in Boruto Being above Gaara.
> As well as statements of How powerful Each Nation is and It turns out even without Naruto&Sasuke the Leaf is by Far the strongest Nation.  This wouldn't be the case if Each Kage in Boruto was "Above" JJ Madara.
> ...


We can have disagreements without disliking one another haha. I think you overrate Madara, but I also think we have a bunch of people who underrate everything pre-Boruto.

Ten Tails Jinchuuriki aren't a joke, and Madara's performance vs Naruto/Sasuke is taken a bit out of context, such as him letting Sasuke slice him as he was using kamui instead of defending himself.
While I disagree with people trying to make out that Madara exceeds full fat Otsutsuki, I do think pointing out that he didn't struggle with team 7 when he emerged with both eyes is a fair observation. He'd get sealed like Kaguya but he wouldn't go down easily.

If his level of strength were individually exceeded then base Kinshiki/Momo wouldn't have been such a threat, and a ten tails would not be something to be worried about beyond just becoming a world devouring tree.

I don't place base Momo or Kin above him tbh because their performance was unimpressive. Fused Momo, Isshiki and Kaguya however I do peg above him.

Base Momo with ninjutsu stocked however is a threat and could beat 2 eye'd Juubidara if the latter made a mistake and fed him an excessively strong ninjutsu before realising how his hand rinnegan work.


----------



## Steven (Jul 31, 2021)

Isshiki wins

Kind of ez tbh.He trashed Adult Naruto/Sasuke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> We can have disagreements without disliking one another haha. I think you overrate Madara, but I also think we have a bunch of people who underrate everything pre-Boruto.



Let me make this clear first, I don't dislike anyone on here.   We agree here that just because we have a disagreement doesn't mean he have to dislike each other. at the same time I think this site would be very boring if everyone agreed with everyone point of views as well.


Dragonus-BB- said:


> Ten Tails Jinchuuriki aren't a joke, and Madara's performance vs Naruto/Sasuke is taken a bit out of context, such as him letting Sasuke slice him as he was using kamui instead of defending himself.
> While I disagree with people trying to make out that Madara exceeds full fat Otsutsuki, I do think pointing out that he didn't struggle with team 7 when he emerged with both eyes is a fair observation. He'd get sealed like Kaguya but he wouldn't go down easily.


If Madara was making mistakes Yes He could get Sealed like Kaguya did, But my whole is Naruto and Sasuke needed the seals to beat Madara just like for Kaguya.   I disagree with argument that Naruto or sasuke individually could have Beating Madara with Just pure power.

I say this Because of Hagoromo statements about *Possessing all power shouldn't be something  that amplifies any single individual Strength  because it just make them hubris in there powers. *

what I interpret from that Hagoromo Statement was Teamwork>doing things on your own.  I'll say Madara won't be able to Beat Kaguya because she has the same powers as him, but other Otsutsuki is fair game. Because they didn't go to the lengths That Kaguya did for immortality. This is why Momoshiki got Killed, Because he got Hubris in his power thinking he couldn't be Beat and ended up getting killed in the worst way.


Dragonus-BB- said:


> If his level of strength were individually exceeded then base Kinshiki/Momo wouldn't have been such a threat, and a ten tails would not be something to be worried about beyond just becoming a world devouring tree.



Again, How I interpreted that was Momoshiki/Kinshiki working together was a Bigger threat than Kaguya Working by herself.

Doesn't imply they were more powerful, otherwise they would have Said They are beyond Kaguya power instead of saying they are Threats to Kaguya.



Dragonus-BB- said:


> I don't place base Momo or Kin above him tbh because their performance was unimpressive. Fused Momo, Isshiki and Kaguya however I do peg above him.



Transform Momoshiki only chance of winning is if he can Seal Juubi Jin or not.  Just impaling him with Rods like he did Killer Bee isn't going to work Since Madara easily just Swap out  with Limbo clones.  If Madara see Momoshiki absorb a jutsu, It won't take Long at all for him to figure out oh that how your ability works...let me not hit you with any More jutsu and Taijutsu you or Seal him.

Like I mentioned above Momoshiki isn't a fighter he is not a CQC fighter, He absorbed His Comrade for More power and Gain a bit more sense of fighting off Kinshiki but it only limited to what Kinshiki knows.  in the end It wasn't enough, he was still inferior in Taijutsu to either Naruto and Sasuke.  Momoshiki's only chance against Madara is sealing this is made clear when Naruto talked about people you can't beat by yourself regardless of how much power you have and He talked about Kaguya and Hagoromo stated Madara was just like Kaguya.

Isshiki only way to beat Madara is BFR or time freeze seal.


Dragonus-BB- said:


> Base Momo with ninjutsu stocked however is a threat and could beat 2 eye'd Juubidara if the latter made a mistake and fed him an excessively strong ninjutsu before realising how his hand rinnegan work.


Sure, If Momoshiki absorbs anyone Jutsu that is decent He is a threat to defeating them, But the Point is he wouldn't be able to Because he needs to effectively Seal them or Drop them in a time seal.  Otherwise they are not being a Juubi Jin in a fight.

I rank Madara at that level because he was so powerful and is stated to have unleashed the full power of Sage of six path jj Hagoromo.   my final input on this is Kaguya Viewed anyone working together as a threat, because that how she lost, to her sons working together while she wanted to do things on her own, just like Madara want to as well.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Let me make this clear first, I don't dislike anyone on here.   We agree here that just because we have a disagreement doesn't mean he have to dislike each other. at the same time I think this site would be very boring if everyone agreed with everyone point of views as well.


Oh yeah, I wasn't trying to imply that we disliked one another. I probably botched trying to sound lighthearted.

We do however have a lot of shall we say, immediately abrasive exchanges between users here when there someone has a different opinion to them, and I find it's most often with primarily battledome frequenters, so that's why I was trying to acknowledge the friendliness.


MYGod000 said:


> If Madara was making mistakes Yes He could get Sealed like Kaguya did, But my whole is Naruto and Sasuke needed the seals to beat Madara just like for Kaguya.   I disagree with argument that Naruto or sasuke individually could have Beating Madara with Just pure power.
> 
> I say this Because of Hagoromo statements about *Possessing all power shouldn't be something  that amplifies any single individual Strength  because it just make them hubris in there powers. *
> 
> what I interpret from that Hagoromo Statement was Teamwork>doing things on your own.  I'll say Madara won't be able to Beat Kaguya because she has the same powers as him, but other Otsutsuki is fair game. Because they didn't go to the lengths That Kaguya did for immortality. This is why Momoshiki got Killed, Because he got Hubris in his power thinking he couldn't be Beat and ended up getting killed in the worst way.


Narratively Naruto/Sasuke are not individually able to defeat Madara, which is why Naruto even corrects Madara and says "*we're* going to beat you." That much should be obvious but we have this culture here of people analysing individual panels and saying they know better.

Naruto/Sasuke were given the seals to stop Madara the same way Ten Tails was stopped, agreed. He's an existence getting closer to Kaguya, so yeah, shy of 24/7 keeping him drained and stunned or half-regenerated with something impeding him, they need a way to split the chakra back up. Unlike Obito he's not wavering and vulnerable to a tug of war strike.

Momoshiki being killed by a giant rasengan was kinda weak, I guess the incomplete ninja earth chakra fruit is superior to his previous planets. It's all a bit weird as Kin/Momo weren't eating their chakra fruit whole (aside from each other hoho), but in pill form.



MYGod000 said:


> Again, How I interpreted that was Momoshiki/Kinshiki working together was a Bigger threat than Kaguya Working by herself.
> 
> Doesn't imply they were more powerful, otherwise they would have Said They are beyond Kaguya power instead of saying they are Threats to Kaguya.


I'm not sold on Momo/Kin being why she needed an army even if they were mentioned in her scroll, together they are definitely a threat to her but she could feasibly kill them. I always saw her fear being the clan's retribution as a whole, whatever's left of it.


MYGod000 said:


> Transform Momoshiki only chance of winning is if he can Seal Juubi Jin or not.  Just impaling him with Rods like he did Killer Bee isn't going to work Since Madara easily just Swap out  with Limbo clones.  If Madara see Momoshiki absorb a jutsu, It won't take Long at all for him to figure out oh that how your ability works...let me not hit you with any More jutsu and Taijutsu you or Seal him.
> 
> Like I mentioned above Momoshiki isn't a fighter he is not a CQC fighter, He absorbed His Comrade for More power and Gain a bit more sense of fighting off Kinshiki but it only limited to what Kinshiki knows.  in the end It wasn't enough, he was still inferior in Taijutsu to either Naruto and Sasuke.  Momoshiki's only chance against Madara is sealing this is made clear when Naruto talked about people you can't beat by yourself regardless of how much power you have and He talked about Kaguya and Hagoromo stated Madara was just like Kaguya.


Transformed Momo's moveset was nothing new outside of his rinnegan's unique ability, and having Kinshiki's chakra weapons (I think the redesigned Momo had them too?). 

He's not in a different league to Madara as they're both enemies that can be beaten 2v1 by Naruto/Sasuke, except in Momo's case it's with pure taijutsu. 

If Momo had more ninjutsu stocked/more pills that fight could have gone badly for them though, so how things go with him is very circumstancial. And I wouldn't be surprised if he gets retconned as a bigger deal as Boruto's story with the karma advances further.

This one's a hypothetical that I edge towards Fused Momo because he's a full Otsutsuki who has eaten his partner. Even if he's less of a threat than Kaguya was, I wouldn't think she would worry enough about the Momo/Kin duo to write them by name of they're inferior to Juubidara together, given that she is hyped up beyond Madara in the manga.

So not really because of how I consider their movesets etc, just my feeling based on the narrative.


MYGod000 said:


> Isshiki only way to beat Madara is BFR or time freeze seal.


Isshiki's rods drain chakra and paralyse. Given that the Otsutsuki are chakra cannibals being completely stunned and unable to defend yourself is bad juju. And if Momo can directly turn Kurama's chakra into pulls from within Naruto, Isshiki can likely interfere with the Juubi.

Isshiki is definitely supposed to be a tier above Kaguya, and Kaguya probably isn't the only Otsutsuki ever to become close to immortal, so I don't buy that they're stuck against an enemy if they have regen. Isshiki is even leader of Kara, an organisation with anti-regen lasers.


MYGod000 said:


> Sure, If Momoshiki absorbs anyone Jutsu that is decent He is a threat to defeating them, But the Point is he wouldn't be able to Because he needs to effectively Seal them or Drop them in a time seal.  Otherwise they are not being a Juubi Jin in a fight


I think it's fair to say that if an Otsutsuki incapacitates an enemy they probably have a way to keep them down. Otherwise you have an endless "but he regenerates and gets back up" argument, which I don't think would be how it goes.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> That just means Kinshiki and Momoshiki are weak...



Concession accepted that Madara is even weaker though  

After all, @Mar55 did say they surpassed Madara, and that's how you responded.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 31, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Concession accepted that Madara is even weaker though
> 
> After all, @Mar55 did say they surpassed Madara, and that's how you responded.



Putting Boruto's kage above Juudara is like putting Shin above Juudara cuz he damaged Sasuke and Naruto or past Jiraiya SM above Juudara cuz he survived against Urashiki who's stated to be strongest otsutsuki.


It's the same level as " Naruto and Sasuke are much stronger than their WA self " it's a pure headcanon, it was NEVER stated that they trained and it's confirmed by Kurama that Naruto is rusty in terms of battle sense...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> Putting Boruto's kage above Juudara



No one did that though  

People are putting Momo and Kin above him, which is pretty different  

Momo DESTROYED the Kages by himself, Naruto aside ofc. Kinshiki needed Sasuke, Chojuro, and Kurotsuchi as a trio to be taken out, while Naruto, Gaara, and Darui went after base Momo. Don't even try and pretend the Kages did it all  



TheNirou said:


> It's the same level as " Naruto and Sasuke are much stronger than their WA self " it's a pure headcanon, it was NEVER stated that they trained



Feats say otherwise.



TheNirou said:


> and it's confirmed by Kurama that Naruto is rusty in terms of battle sense...



Battle sense =/ physical stats.

It's also confirmed that Naruto has both halves of Kurama and is, well, an adult with a taller body (and likely stronger by default). Ditto for Sasuke except he has had years to master the Rinnegan and learned to use portals by himself.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Oh yeah, I wasn't trying to imply that we disliked one another. I probably botched trying to sound lighthearted.
> 
> We do however have a lot of shall we say, immediately abrasive exchanges between users here when there someone has a different opinion to them, and I find it's most often with primarily battledome frequenters, so that's why I was trying to acknowledge the friendliness.



You're good, I agreed with that; We all came here for the love of the Naruto series.

I think everyone should enjoy the series the way they want to, if they dislike a certain character they can vent about it, but when they Start attacking the post personally is when That is a no-no.



Dragonus-BB- said:


> Narratively Naruto/Sasuke are not individually able to defeat Madara, which is why Naruto even corrects Madara and says "*we're* going to beat you." That much should be obvious but we have this culture here of people analysing individual panels and saying they know better.
> 
> Naruto/Sasuke were given the seals to stop Madara the same way Ten Tails was stopped, agreed. He's an existence getting closer to Kaguya, so yeah, shy of 24/7 keeping him drained and stunned or half-regenerated with something impeding him, they need a way to split the chakra back up. Unlike Obito he's not wavering and vulnerable to a tug of war strike.
> 
> Momoshiki being killed by a giant rasengan was kinda weak, I guess the incomplete ninja earth chakra fruit is superior to his previous planets. It's all a bit weird as Kin/Momo weren't eating their chakra fruit whole (aside from each other hoho), but in pill form.



I agree,  Ten tails That what I like to focus on  the most, some People don't like because it conflicts with their point of views.  I want to reiterate this No one in the History of the series as ever Killed a Ten tails with just power.  Everyone who has came in Contact with a Juubi Had to seal it or it movements in some way shape or form.

the people Focus more on what They did individually Against Madara, but they ignore the overall point was it ultimately did Nothing If your attack isn't Killing him you're basically just wasting your time and chakra. unless you can seal his chakra and split it.


Dragonus-BB- said:


> I'm not sold on Momo/Kin being why she needed an army even if they were mentioned in her scroll, together they are definitely a threat to her but she could feasibly kill them. I always saw her fear being the clan's retribution as a whole, whatever's left of it.


Kaguya was very hubris with her power to think Zetsu was enough to Beat Momoshiki and Kinshiki.

Yeah, that what a lot of people have moved towards think, I agree with that as well.
If you look at the original Movie DB talking about Momoshiki and Kinshiki a lot of the hype just hey we have some new villains. in there bio all that was said about Kinshiki was that his strength could smash the Terrain which is Basically a EMS Madara level statement and Feat.  Then it said  Momoshiki  was trying to accomplish Medicine Training.

It called those Pills "sage" medicine. They said  he planned to refine sage medicine in order to attain eternal youth and supernatural phenomena.

immortality granting Pills, When I say Immortality it made clear they were talking about them never getting old. so not the same immortality that Kaguya and Madara had.  It also stated the only time he can use the jutsu he previously Absorbed is when he eats the pills.



Dragonus-BB- said:


> Transformed Momo's moveset was nothing new outside of his rinnegan's unique ability, and having Kinshiki's chakra weapons (I think the redesigned Momo had them too?).
> 
> He's not in a different league to Madara as they're both enemies that can be beaten 2v1 by Naruto/Sasuke, except in Momo's case it's with pure taijutsu.
> 
> ...


I agree with Part where you said Momoshiki is very circumstantial because it all depends on How much pills he has stocked for the Battle itself.

you made a Fair point about Momoshiki being a Full Otsutsuki would give him the Edge in Terms of Their Chakra limits and how much chakra they can Take into themselves before they reach their limits.

I say this Because Toneri who was a Descendant of the Half Otsutsuki Hamura got completely Bodied by the Sun's Rays after he for an undefined amount of time being exposed to It rays reached his chakra limits.  Full Otsutsuki are stated to be able to take planets of chakra without much diff at all.  Madara Absorbing The God Tree and the Ten tails Should at least make him closer to be an Otsutsuki because He had absorbed entity that All Otsutsuki Gain their power from. 

While Momoshiki was Trying to obtain Immortality as in Eternal Youth...


Madara had Gained Complete immortality and Eternity.  You can't Kill Madara in Taijutsu, He will just outlast you and Kill you after you wasted up all your Chakra.

while Momoshiki would have the edge in Having a higher Limit in the amount of chakra he can absorb compared to Madara, He still doesn't have anywhere near the Stamina, or chakra that Madara had as a Juubi Jin.

I also want to point out That JJ Madara wasn't even around when KAguya wrote that  Scroll, To argue Momoshiki above Madara because KAguya Wrote about him in the Scroll isn't a fair Argument to make. Had JJ Madara be around The time Kaguya was making that scroll she would have Viewed him as a threat as well Because Like Kaguya, Madara was trying to take all chakra for himself.


Dragonus-BB- said:


> Isshiki's rods drain chakra and paralyse. Given that the Otsutsuki are chakra cannibals being completely stunned and unable to defend yourself is bad juju. And if Momo can directly turn Kurama's chakra into pulls from within Naruto, Isshiki can likely interfere with the Juubi.
> 
> Isshiki is definitely supposed to be a tier above Kaguya, and Kaguya probably isn't the only Otsutsuki ever to become close to immortal, so I don't buy that they're stuck against an enemy if they have regen. Isshiki is even leader of Kara, an organisation with anti-regen lasers.


I'm pretty sure any of them could make the Rods drain chakra and paralyses people.

Tobirama implied Madara's Rods was suppose to have some type of affect on you if you touched him This was stated twice By Both Hashirama and Tobirama.


That was Madara before he because More powerful.

I agree with you that Isshiki in the Past was more powerful than Kaguya, since He was her superior.  However, After that 1000 years No, Kaguya was clearly shown to Be above Isshiki. Her chakra alone had enough power to Nuke a Dimension with a Star in it. Isshiki has not shown he is even capably of doing that so I disagree with thinking Isshiki was above Current Kaguya.

Yeah, but that took Momoshiki more than Half a Day  to do that to Naruto and It was only half of Naruto chakra.  The Ten tails is shown to Be Far superior to that chakra Naruto had.

sure, There might be Otsutsuki out their that have but we don't even know about them, the Most we can do is Speculate on what we think and how powerful they are.




Dragonus-BB- said:


> I think it's fair to say that if an Otsutsuki incapacitates an enemy they probably have a way to keep them down. Otherwise you have an endless "but he regenerates and gets back up" argument, which I don't think would be how it goes.


possibly


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 31, 2021)

I want to vommit from looking at those posts... i really do.

And considering my stance on the matter, it should be obvious whose posts make me vommit

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Adult Sasuke took on Momoshiki who's greater threat than Kaguya according to at least 2 character's statements ,






The same statements also if your not ignoring context says that kaguya is beyond measure and that momo being above kaguya is just a hypothesis

Reactions: Winner 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 1, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> The same statements also if your not ignoring context says that kaguya is beyond measure and that momo being above kaguya is just a hypothesis


That one shots the argument about Momoshiki...

Because Naruto nor Sasuke ever stated Momoshiki power was Beyond Measure. 

Madara will Offer the choice to Isshiki.

A) To live an empty Life

B) Or die a Meaningful Death

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> The same statements also if your not ignoring context says that kaguya is beyond measure and that momo being above kaguya is just a hypothesis



I think you need to understand what  power beyond measure is. 

It's a hyperbole. 

Kurama once had "power beyond measure" too


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That one shots the argument about Momoshiki...


The arguments regarding momoshiki have been debunked many times before this point aswell but fans of boruto will just call us haters or stupid as they always do but were the ones banned for toxicity funny how that works.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> It's a hyperbole.
> 
> Kurama once had "power beyond measure" too



Sure, It still does not change that this was said after talking about momo's gang 
Her being beyond measure really does not matter within the context of my argument anyway so it being hyperbole or not does not really matter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> The Boruto era Kage handled a target that would blitz Juudara





Question is this one of those targets mentioned or no?




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Juudara was bisected by Chidori Eiso ,



Yet he was fighting obito just fine later on infact they even had a chat

Unlike your dear friend isshiki who after his bisection hid away for 1,000 years and was even unable to use karma

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 1, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Question is this one of those targets mentioned or no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

Ignoring the fact that black zetsu obito stabbed bisected madara and it did no damage so you can cite this feat all you like but it does not change that it was done by hax and not power

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

Kurama's chakra is massive according to momo

Yet here's madara soloing the bjuu and tanking attacks from all of them at once

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 1, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Kurama's chakra is massive according to momo
> 
> Yet here's madara soloing the bjuu and tanking attacks from all of them at once



You know what else is more massive ?

Juubi's chakra , that Madara had inside him .

Here's him getting bitched by Base RSM Naruto with only 50% Kurama :





Thanks for playing , Bobbie-Kun .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You know what else is more massive ?
> 
> Juubi's chakra , that Madara had inside him .
> 
> Here's him getting bitched by Base RSM Naruto with only 50% Kurama :




Yes having all the bjuu chakra inside of him ontop of sage power from the sage of six paths is clearly fodder unlike kid naruto and just regular old fire apparently

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2021)

Boruto Kurama is much stronger than his Naruto counterpart. His and Naruto's chakra are free to interact and mix.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Boruto Kurama is much stronger than his Naruto counterpart.


Yea too bad his jin is weak so weak infact that even his own bjuu mocks him

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Yea too bad his jin is weak so weak infact that even his own bjuu mocks him



He's saying Naruto's battle skills got rusty, not his physical stats. Try again. 

Also, I don't think you've noticed, but that's how Kurama talks to everyone. He's a tsundere.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Also, I don't think you've noticed, but that's how Kurama talks to everyone. He's a tsundere.



Pretty sure he was having ptsd about how hashirama and madara consistency beat him up so not really

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 1, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Pretty sure he was having ptsd about how hashirama and madara consistency beat him up so not really


Actually he does talk like that. One example would be how he often regarded Shukaku as weakest because of having one tail

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Pretty sure he was having ptsd about how hashirama and madara consistency beat him up so not really



No, that's how he is. 

Even after he turned good, he often mocked Naruto.


----------



## Fused (Aug 1, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> He's saying Naruto's battle skills got rusty, not his physical stats. Try again.
> 
> Also, I don't think you've noticed, but that's how Kurama talks to everyone. He's a tsundere.


Huh, No?  He never dared talk down on Madara, in fact he literally got PTSD and was freaking out just by sensing Madara's blood.

And he called him pathetic again when Jigen stomped him with rods, even saying "you dare call yourself Hokage?"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Hellblade (Aug 1, 2021)

VIZ  translationMomo&Kin are not greater than Kaguya by feats and portrayal.


----------



## Thiago20019 (Aug 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Of course , since I live in your head rent-free .


You seem strangely proud of it.

Sorry man, I'm already committed.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Speaking of me living in your head , it's quite empty in here .


It would still be better than occupying her with your stupidity.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I can , unlike you .


I doubt it.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Though I've expected a '' Thank you '' here for teaching you some proper grammar .


You can't demand that after making me read your stupidities.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Oh look , the Shitguya simp is again using GIFs to make up for his inability to address a rebuttal and illiteracy combined .






ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Can't , looking at your posts killed them for good .


You cannot be blaming others for your own problems.

I'm sure if you stopped writing stupidity, your neurons would come back.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Still came out on top .


Don't you feel a little ashamed? 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> That's how they look after the multitude of mental breakdowns I gave you .


Stop projecting yourself onto others.

It would be a shame if anyone remembered that the fight had been going on long before that, since Naruto and Bee left the Island



It would be even worse if someone remembered that Black Zetsu was holding Mei and her men under the orders of Obito


I think it would be even worse to remember that the fight continued even after Naruto's arrival


And that Chojuro only hit Black Zetsu thanks to an opening created by Naruto


Imagine remembering that this was the last Kage fight to end, or worse that Black Zetsu was only half full.


Guess which of the two was killed by someone who with half the power was able to hold a Kage and which was killed by a child who had learned ninjutsu less than a week ago. 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I bet the individuals above are in better shape than the half-dead Obito who blitzed the white jizz dispenser you drink from :


I'm sure he was still faster than a Genin who needed to cheat to beat other Genins






Remembering that Alienshit never managed to inflict a superficial wound on Sasuke. 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Make sure to put some pills in there too , might help with your mental breakdowns .


I already told you to stop projecting yourself onto others.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> We did , but unfortunately


At where?

11 pages of conversation, no fanboy alienshit was able to tell how he will kill Madara

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 1, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> You seem strangely proud of it.
> 
> Sorry man, I'm already committed.
> 
> ...



Let's see , his mental decline has advanced to its final stages and all he can do now is deflect .

Check the first page , you'll see plenty of posts explaining how Isshiki murks him .

Sadly , we can't discuss this in a civil manner because you clearly have a deep hatred for the Buruto manga , will only focus on anti-feats to warp the image of the characters so that it fits your own narrative , and getting aggressive on top of that .

If we purely focus on anti-feats , PIS , and CIS , then Juudara also looks like trash .

Even Juubito was getting handled by the likes of Tobirama who made him eat his own TSB , and ported SM Naruto on his back , leaving a hole in it with a sage mode amped Rasengan .

Does that invalidate his status as a God Tier ? 

No .

Boruto characters having more anti feats has to do with the author's lazy writing , but the villains are still portrayed above the war arc ones ( i.e Naruto needs SPSM against Juudara , Kaguya ) , while against Isshiki , he needs Baryon Mode that is described as more powerful than what Hag gave him by Kurama .

Of course , you don't buy into that , as you believe both Naruto and Sasuke are much weaker than their former selves .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Aug 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Let's see , his mental decline has advanced to its final stages and all he can do now is deflect .


Talking about yourself in the third person 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Check the first page , you'll see plenty of posts explaining how Isshiki murks him .


No, this is the type of post you have on the first page:
● Isshiki wins because "Boruto's non-existent powerscaling"
● Isshiki wins because "BFR", in case that's what you're referring to since you was one of those who posted this: 1st) Madara is immortal and would continue to live forever in Isshiki's dimension; 2nd) Running away from the enemy is not defeating him; 3rd) "no fanboy alienshit was able to tell how he will *kill* Madara"



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Sadly , we can't discuss this in a civil manner because you clearly have a deep hatred for the Buruto manga , will only focus on anti-feats to warp the image of the characters so that it fits your own narrative , and getting aggressive on top of that .


No, I even buy this manga, I just acknowledge that it's bad and the creators are responsible for it, but I don't hate it.

I focus on anti-feats because Boruto clearly doesn't have coherent powerscaling, but you guys try to use it in discussions.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> If we purely focus on anti-feats , PIS , and CIS , then Juudara also looks like trash .


No, Madara has no anti-feats comparable to anything from Boruto. I just showed with manga pages how even the so-called weakling Black Zetsu, even though nerfed, could hold a Kage and Jounins.



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Even Juubito was getting handled by the likes of Tobirama who made him eat his own TSB , and ported SM Naruto on his back , leaving a hole in it with a sage mode amped Rasengan .


Yes, because in the previous series there were things like strategy and intelligence. Obito was placed as an almost irrational being, but very powerful, Tobirama was placed as a genius, even though he was weaker he understood Obito's weaknesses and used them in his favor.

This is not what happens in Boruto, where a character is so weak or strong depending on the writing's will. 



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Does that invalidate his status as a God Tier ?


Your comparison is unrealistic, Isshiki's problem isn't that Sasuke created a plan and counter his strength, or Boruto created a plan and cheated his speed.

His problem is that his power level is directly proportional to who he's up against. 


Spoiler: Sasuke's hit apparently did more damage than Naruto KM.

Did Sasuke train so hard that he reached Naruto's level of physical strength with both halves of Kurama?

I know Boruto's lack of coherence comes from the writer's lack of skill, but that's the reality and you won't make me believe that a guy who is fighting Taijutsu seriously with Sasuke and can't hurt him has this level of strength:

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> as you believe both Naruto and Sasuke are much weaker than their former selves .



If it's just a belief as you say then do tell explain how direct confirmation of them being weaker can be explained under your view of things




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Sadly , we can't discuss this in a civil manner because you clearly have a deep hatred for the Buruto manga , will only focus on anti-feats to warp the image of the characters so that it fits your own narrative , and getting aggressive on top of that .



Your the one who started flaming thiago here like was it not you who said that he was coping and even right here your calling him aggressive so if your going with the narrative that he's just biased and non civil then how would you explain your own behavior in this thread here




ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Even Juubito was getting handled by the likes of Tobirama


No juubito got causally ripped in half along with his brother hashirama and you said that thiago is biased yet here you are lying about naruto characters to elevate boruto ones funny how that works


----------



## Thiago20019 (Aug 1, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> Spoiler: Sasuke's hit apparently did more damage than Naruto KM.
> 
> Did Sasuke train so hard that he reached Naruto's level of physical strength with both halves of Kurama?


Adding: The Isshiki that Naruto hit didn't even have Karma active.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 1, 2021)

Wait...is that Obito Guy still Talking?!



I've never seen someone so salty that they can't Let it go that he got owned, now this went from a debate to taking personal shots at each other...



There were no counter-arguments only people Talking about Adult are Stronger, the adult Are stronger. The moment you ask them for proof they pretend like they can't hear you and repeat the same Stuff about them being stronger.

Don't forget the when you debunk that they start talking about Sasuke slicing Madara in half, acting as if that killed him. then saying adult Sasuke is stronger than that sasuke who could fight for 24 hours non stop.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

This is what would happen if madara fought momoshiki

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 2, 2021)

Fused said:


> Huh, No?  He never dared talk down on Madara, in fact he literally got PTSD and was freaking out just by sensing Madara's blood



Never had the chance 

After all, Naruto never even needed to bring Kurama against Madara's fodder butt after gaining SPSM  



Fused said:


> And he called him pathetic again when Jigen stomped him with rods, even saying "you dare call yourself Hokage?"



Proof?


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 2, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Never had the chance
> 
> After all, Naruto never even needed to bring Kurama against Madara's fodder butt after gaining SPSM
> 
> ...


Naruto got SPSM and chakra from every bijjuu gifted to him and in mere seconds he saves guy, then literally says, I don’t know what I’m doing, but I think I can change everything now which literally insinuates that he still doesn’t know what happened to him but he just knew he was more powerful than before.

He then starts absolutely shit stomping 1 eyed Madara with just taijutsu and different kekkai genkai rasengan variations. Yes. A 16 year old who had no idea what just happened to him was beating 1 eyed Madara with fucking rasengans and his taijutsu.

Madara then shits his pants and claims “He’s much different now” and begins wondering what “Obito did” considering he was getting curb stomped all of a sudden. Base Naruto then casually hits him threw the entire base of the god tree and Madara then absorbs the entire god tree. Naruto and Sasuke then attack in tandem without knowing what abilities either of them has and figures out how limbo works in mere seconds and react to Madara’s fastest attacks casually before beings basically microseconds away from sealing him in place with magnet release. So what does Madara do?

He swaps his Limbo clone with himself to avoid being sealed and INSTANTLY runs for his life to steal Kakashi’s eye while internally thinking “I need to get my second rinnegan and end this now”. He literally told the readers that he needed his second rinnegan to even have a chance of surviving against Naruto and Sasuke.

He then gets his second rinnegan from Obito and returns to the battlefield before immediately deciding to quickly summon as many meteors as possible in order to stall Naruto and Sasuke so that he could quickly cast the infinite tsukuyomi. Keep in mind that Madara just minutes ago was begging Guy to keep fighting him and was enjoying himself while fighting everybody. The same Madara who was just cocky and having a great time fighting, fought Naruto and Sasuke and immediately changed from wanting to fight anybody he could/would challenge him, to running, getting his other rinnegan, and still refused to fight and quickly tried to end the fight.

By the way, Naruto’s SPSM clones were fighting 1 on 1 with double rinnegan juubidara’s clones without being able to even see them and only using sensory abilities with absolutely no problem whatsoever while Naruto and Sasuke tried to stop Madara and break all the asteroids which basically implies that SPSM Naruto vs double Rinnegan Juubidara we’re at minimum relative to one another.


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> Naruto got SPSM and chakra from every bijjuu gifted to him and in mere seconds he saves guy, then literally says, I don’t know what I’m doing, but I think I can change everything now which literally insinuates that he still doesn’t know what happened to him but he just knew he was more powerful than before.



That Was Madara without Immortality. after Gaining Immortality, Naruto Called Madara an Idiot for thinking He was going to fight Madara alone.

Admitting He couldn't beat Madara by himself, Naruto only got the Edge in the first encounter Because Madara was already in a fight right before Fighting Him.  Jigen After he was out of a fight with Naruto and Ssuke died to someone as Weak as Kojin.

Madara nearly died to Guy and Naruto still couldn't Kill Him after Gai was defeated.



Capa13 said:


> He then starts absolutely shit stomping 1 eyed Madara with just taijutsu and different kekkai genkai rasengan variations. Yes. A 16 year old who had no idea what just happened to him was beating 1 eyed Madara with fucking rasengans and his taijutsu.



Get your eyes Checked Before you speak Naruto downplayer.


Naruto didn't even fight him in Taijutsu. Naruto couldn't even Overpower Madara who was recovering from almost dying




Capa13 said:


> Madara then shits his pants and claims “He’s much different now” and begins wondering what “Obito did” considering he was getting curb stomped all of a sudden. Base Naruto then casually hits him threw the entire base of the god tree and Madara then absorbs the entire god tree. Naruto and Sasuke then attack in tandem without knowing what abilities either of them has and figures out how limbo works in mere seconds and react to Madara’s fastest attacks casually before beings basically microseconds away from sealing him in place with magnet release. So what does Madara do?



"curbstomped" Please get your eyes Checked Naruto did one Move, and all of a sudden it a curbstomp?  by that Logic Madara Curbstomped Naruto, Sasuke and *100 Healing Sakura* right since He sent them all back with just one move.



Obito Stated 100 Healing Sakura has more chakra than SPSM clone Naruto.


Capa13 said:


> He swaps his Limbo clone with himself to avoid being sealed and INSTANTLY runs for his life to steal Kakashi’s eye while internally thinking “I need to get my second rinnegan and end this now”. He literally told the readers that he needed his second rinnegan to even have a chance of surviving against Naruto and Sasuke.



He never said anything About surviving Naruto You troll. He was already trying to Get his Other Rinnegan Long before even fighting Naruto and Sasuke.  He didn't all of a sudden decided Hey I need my Other eye, He was already Trying to get his Rinnegan Which was why He went over to Obito in the First which is the only Reason Naruto gained All the Tailed Beast in the first place.


Capa13 said:


> He then gets his second rinnegan from Obito and returns to the battlefield before immediately deciding to quickly summon as many meteors as possible in order to stall Naruto and Sasuke so that he could quickly cast the infinite tsukuyomi. Keep in mind that Madara just minutes ago was begging Guy to keep fighting him and was enjoying himself while fighting everybody. The same Madara who was just cocky and having a great time fighting, fought Naruto and Sasuke and immediately changed from wanting to fight anybody he could/would challenge him, to running, getting his other rinnegan, and still refused to fight and quickly tried to end the fight.
> 
> By the way, Naruto’s SPSM clones were fighting 1 on 1 with double rinnegan juubidara’s clones without being able to even see them and only using sensory abilities with absolutely no problem whatsoever while Naruto and Sasuke tried to stop Madara and break all the asteroids which basically implies that SPSM Naruto vs double Rinnegan Juubidara we’re at minimum relative to one another.






Let this Sink in for you troll...It Took *Naruto+His Shadow Clone* just to *subdue Just one clone.*


Obito Stated Out of His Mouth that 100 Healing Sakura has the bare Minimal Amount of chakra needed for her to travel Kaguya's Dimension.

We can concluded Naruto shadow Clones are not that powerful.





Stop downplaying Troll, and Actually read the Series without the bias.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Wait...is that Obito Guy still Talking?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've already destroyed on this thread and you keep crying .

You couldn't accept my offer because you know I stomp your salty ass with judges .

You even went as far as to beg me to not tag you anymore as you've got another mental breakdown over the fact that I've stomped you , and because of that you refused a debate offer in front of all this people , letting them know you can't debate at all , and that you are a coward too .

Now please , step aside , I'm already bored from neg-diffing your salty and illiterate ass .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Kage 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I've already destroyed on this thread and you keep crying .
> 
> You couldn't accept my offer because you know I stomp your salty ass with judges .
> 
> ...


Nothing you Said Was a counter to Madara easily Handling Naruto team 7 with one move.

If you think doing one move equal curbstomp like your buddy above, then Madara curbstomped Team 7 After having 2 Rinnegan.

You didn't debunk anything, Obito stated 100 Healing sakura>in chakra than SPSM Naruto Clone

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Nothing you Said Was a counter to Madara easily Handling Naruto team 7 with one move.
> 
> If you think doing one move equal curbstomp like your buddy above, then Madara curbstomped Team 7 After having 2 Rinnegan.



You just ignore what I say so of course it doesn't . 

I've also remember 3 eyed Madara with 2 Rinnegans get negged by BZ who scales below Team 7 .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You just ignore what I say so of course it doesn't .


I didn't Ignore anything, you never debunked anything.  You just came on here when I wasn't even talking to you salty Kid. Stay mad, and Stop Tagging me.  I was talking to @Capa13 not you, since he made an Argument and I countered his argument now you butthurt.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sparks (Aug 2, 2021)

@ThirdRidoku Curious to see what your thoughts are on this when you get the chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I didn't Ignore anything, you never debunked anything.  You just came on here when I wasn't even talking to you salty Kid. Stay mad, and Stop Tagging me.  I was talking to @Capa13 not you, since he made an Argument and I countered his argument now you butthurt.



You mentioned me in one of your posts as you are still salty from the number of times I've destroyed you in this thread .

That means you are the one who's butthurt , not me . As I've decided to leave you alone .

Now , if you don't want me tagging you , don't mention me , and we're gonna be okay .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That Was Madara without Immortality. after Gaining Immortality, Naruto Called Madara an Idiot for thinking He was going to fight Madara alone.
> 
> Admitting He couldn't beat Madara by himself, Naruto only got the Edge in the first encounter Because Madara was already in a fight right before Fighting Him.  Jigen After he was out of a fight with Naruto and Ssuke died to someone as Weak as Kojin.
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOL “I’m essentially immortal”. Madara even questions his immortality. Naruto had 2 clones subduing Madara limbo and his clones were clearly not subsiding Madara. Hahahahahahahaha!! His clones in the image you posted are literally talking to each other trolling “this should do it”… like dude the clones were there to place chakra rods into the limbo clone so it couldn’t escape considering only chunnin fodder would be completely subdued by a magnet release rasengan.

Post the evidence of Madara already trying to get his left eye before fighting SPSM Naruto please. Madara knew where Kakashi was the entire time prior to fighting Naruto and Sasuke and proceeded to accept a fight with 8 Gates Guy, Gaara, Minato and Lee all at once and troll the whole time. If Madara was trying to get his left eye waaay before fighting Naruto with SPSM like you claim, he would just instantly ran to Kakashi before anybody could react around him and steal Kakashi’s eye and then retrieve his last rinnegan. But even after Might Guy uses “Night Guy” and basically obliterates his body he still laughs it off claiming he almost died, it the very second his Limbo clone is hot with magnet release and Sasuke blitz buts him in half do you see him laughing and trolling!? No because before he could even laugh or troll he was already gone with only half a body to get Kakashi’s eye because of how hard he was shutting his pants. Basically he gets kicked so hard half his body is destroyed and almost dies and laughs it off and stays to keep fighting while regenerating his whole body. Sasuke cuts him in half with a regular sword not even imbued with chakra so fast that Madara couldn’t even react and he instantly runs without even opening his mouth to get his second rinnegan. It’s obvious he was wary as fuck about Naruto and Sasuke.

And let’s analyze how clones work. I don’t have images saved in my phone right now but you can confirm this yourself as it’s explained many times throughout the series and in the data books. Every time a shadow clone is made, it chakra is equal to 50%. It’s been stated that the more clones you make, the weaker they become, as made evident where Naruto creates 4 clones that can spare with Madara Limbo clones equally (which do not function like shadow clones and it’s unknown how much weaker they are than Madara) whereas when he creates thousands of clones like against Kaguya, they basically can just sit there and get 1 shot 0 diff. Naruto is also able to fight the third Raikage as a shadow clone pretty equally, but once his shadow clone creates thousands of other shadow clones, the thousands other clones are completely useless and are just used as a barrier to slow down the deep forest emergence. Therefore it’s a stated and confirmed fact that the more clones you make, the less powerful they become individually. Naruto created thousands of shadow clones against Kaguya to stall her so that Obito and Sakura could escape. Sooo your argument is that 1 of thousands of Naruto’s clones has less chakra that the 100 healings mark that took Sakura 3 years to amass????? I don’t understand the anti feat. Soo let’s just be generous here and assume Naruto only had 100 clones. Simple math states that since 1 clone has 50% of Naruto’s power, each individual clone would have approximately half a percent of Naruto’s chakra. Soo what exactly are you arguing??? That a large portion of Sakura’s chakra that she has amassed over 3 whole years is more than 0.5% Naruto??????????? Like okay cool. NOT an anti feat.

You are using 2 eyed Madara as a means to refute my “curbstomped” comment. I was saying that 1 eyed Madara with the god tree got curbstomped, which he did. 2 eyed Madara did not. 1 eyed Madara literally saw Naruto mick a truthseeking orb, and as he was processing how it was possible, Naruto was already on his ass fighting him IN BASE. 1 eyed Madara literally commented that getting hit by a lava style rasengan by BASE Naruto with SP would be “bad” for him and then got thrown into the god tree. He then absorbed the god tree and like you said, claimed to be “essentially immortal” and after that had his limbo subdued without even dealing damage to Naruto and Sasuke. Had his fastest attack the light fang avoided with 0 difficulty by Naruto and then got blitzed instantly by Sasuke with a generic regular katana. All of that happened to Madara without Madara even dealing ANY DAMAGE to Naruto and Sasuke. Then he runs away. Sooo basically he lands nothing on Naruto/Sasuke, gets hit by them multiple times, has his rinnegan ability figured out and subdued with magnet release temporarily super quickly and then gets cut in half and then he runs away with only half a body to Kakashi and you’re telling me he wasn’t scared????!!! He couldn’t do anything to them. Double rinnegan Madara is a different story though as he is obviously more confident in his abilities although there is absolutely 0 evidence that 2 eyed Madara would beat Naruto and Sasuke together as 1 eyed Madara got fodderized with no difficulty by both of them. 

Also you are claiming that Naruto couldn’t even beat Madara who was recovering from near death????? You realize that Madara has regeneration that is much greater than Hashiramas and Tsunades/Sakuras right??? By the time he fought Naruto, his entire body was regenerated like new. The whole point of regeneration is to REGENERTE DAMAGE….. When regeneration is complete that means the damage is healed!!! I know it’s an insanely complicated concept to understand but “Madara get big hole in him, Madara retreats big hole and get up, but even though Madara have big cool regeneration power and completely regenerate body, I still make claim that Madara NeAr DeAtH”.

Your images are actually childish as they have sooooooo many contradictions to your arguments. You argue Madara is immortal and that Isshiki/Momoshiki cannot kill him, yet you post images of madara himself claimed he is “essentially immortal”. You know Madara is a T5 smartest character in the series, Soo I’m pretty sure if Madara thinks he is completely immortal, he’s going to say he’s completely immortal. But all that happens after he makes that comment is him obtaining another rinnegan, which last time I remembered, gaining a second rinnegan doesn’t turn you from essentially immortal, to completely immortal Soo clearly even Madara himself believes he can die albeit with a lot of effort/difficulty. You then say that it takes Naruto and his clone just to subdue a limbo clone, except the image you post clearly confirms that the limbo clone is already completely subdued and the 2 clones are simply just adding rods to make sure it doesn’t escape LOL. Sooo apparently while Madara’s clone is stationary, and completely unable to move, because Naruto has a clone helping him to add chakra rods to further make sure it stays there as they think it’s his only limbo clone to make sure they don’t have to deal with it again, that means I’m he NEEDS 2 to subdue it. No… just no. That is completely void of logic. That’s like a prison guard beating the shit out of a prisoner and then throwing him in solitary confinement with a straight jacket and 2 guards at the door and claiming that the prisoner is sooooo tough and the guard is weak because he needs a straight jacket and 2 other guards just to subdue him. Like……??????

Ohhh yeah another thing, that image of Guy is quite hilarious considering you are using an image of Madara regenerating and laughing at guy to argue that Naruto “couldn’t kill him” right after, whereas literally seconds after that Naruto kicks a truthseeking orb away, Madara completes his regeneration and without even using the 9 tails chakra, Naruto throws Madara into the chakra tree and forces Madara to flea with nothing more than a lava style rasengan. Lol. Right after dodging the lava style rasengan what does Madara do, he ABORBS THE GOD TREE! Sooooooo Madara has to dodge a Lava style rasengan to avoid damage and then resorts to absorbing the entire god tree to fight Naruto. I don’t see the anti feat here. Naruto was in base, was using SPSM for the first time in his life (like he literally just woke up seconds before that with his new SPSM) and was using attacks which are on his lower tier of combat potency. You’re arguments are absolutely atrocious.

Look man I actually feel hella sorry for you. There is no way you are going to university with the horrendous deductive and analytical skills you have. I’m actually not even shit talking you right now I genuinely feel bad for you. You are devoid of any logic and blindly in love with a character in a fantasy anime series to the point where you think characters whose greatest feat is trapping an entire planet in a dream is stronger than 2 character who have done the same thing to at minimum dozens of other planets and who are capable of creating completely separate dimensions and time space which contain their own planets and possibly even stars if you high ball. I mean Madara and Itachi are my 2 favourite characters in the series by FAR like it’s not even close between those 2 and any other character for me. But there’s a difference between me and you. I have an IQ above room temperature and I look at things from an unbiased and analytical/logical standpoint. You on the other hand use random bulls hit that makes absolutely 0 sense and completely take thing out of context without providing any context in order to further your delusions. Now that I think of it, I’d bet you’re a democrat! You act/think just like them!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I didn't Ignore anything, you never debunked anything.  You just came on here when I wasn't even talking to you salty Kid. Stay mad, and Stop Tagging me.  I was talking to @Capa13 not you, since he made an Argument and I countered his argument now you butthurt.


How about we talk on discord with judges. I’ll put up $100 that I win. Add “Capa#2518”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SlimeReincarnated (Aug 2, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> How about we talk on discord with judges. I’ll put up $100 that I win. Add “Capa#2518”


Can you invite me to the discord?


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 2, 2021)

SlimeReincarnated said:


> Can you invite me to the discord?


He will almost definitely not add me. I mean he makes completely ridiculous claims which make no sense and are easily debunked. If he does I will.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SlimeReincarnated (Aug 2, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> He will almost definitely not add me. I mean he makes completely ridiculous claims which make no sense and are easily debunked. If he does I will.


Alright thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Aug 2, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOL “I’m essentially immortal”. Madara even questions his immortality. Naruto had 2 clones subduing Madara limbo and his clones were clearly not subsiding Madara. Hahahahahahahaha!! His clones in the image you posted are literally talking to each other trolling “this should do it”… like dude the clones were there to place chakra rods into the limbo clone so it couldn’t escape considering only chunnin fodder would be completely subdued by a magnet release rasengan.
> 
> Post the evidence of Madara already trying to get his left eye before fighting SPSM Naruto please. Madara knew where Kakashi was the entire time prior to fighting Naruto and Sasuke and proceeded to accept a fight with 8 Gates Guy, Gaara, Minato and Lee all at once and troll the whole time. If Madara was trying to get his left eye waaay before fighting Naruto with SPSM like you claim, he would just instantly ran to Kakashi before anybody could react around him and steal Kakashi’s eye and then retrieve his last rinnegan. But even after Might Guy uses “Night Guy” and basically obliterates his body he still laughs it off claiming he almost died, it the very second his Limbo clone is hot with magnet release and Sasuke blitz buts him in half do you see him laughing and trolling!? No because before he could even laugh or troll he was already gone with only half a body to get Kakashi’s eye because of how hard he was shutting his pants. Basically he gets kicked so hard half his body is destroyed and almost dies and laughs it off and stays to keep fighting while regenerating his whole body. Sasuke cuts him in half with a regular sword not even imbued with chakra so fast that Madara couldn’t even react and he instantly runs without even opening his mouth to get his second rinnegan. It’s obvious he was wary as fuck about Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've never read so much bullshit in my life.

It's amazing how you think you're on some pedestal of superiority, don't bring a single decent argument and still talk shit like "hur dur only chunnin fodder would be completely subdued by a magnet release rasengan" (A sage technique with bijuu's chakra)

I feel like I'm seeing the Dunning–Kruger effect being proven live.



Capa13 said:


> “I’m essentially immortal”. Madara even questions his immortality.



Neuron 1: "I have an idea, I'm going to pretend I haven't read the entire sentence!"
Neuron 2: "No, no, from the context you can tell that Madara is claiming he is immortal, he says this after Naruto splits it in two with a technique that has the power to destroy the body at the cellular level."
Neuron 1: "But 'essentially'..."
Neuron 2: "Yes, it is used to emphasize the intrinsic nature of something."
Neuron 1: "No, I'm sure this is a question."
Neuron 2: "It doesn't matter, someone can bring up the original page and show that 'essentially' wasn't even there."

オレは言わば完全なる不死… (I am, as it were, completely immortal...)

Neuron 1:Hmmm...
Neuron 1 draws a gun and shoots Neuron 2

*The most comical part of this discussion is that you speak as if Isshiki had some technique capable of dealing a higher level of damage than Naruto RSM did, which one? The kicks? The Magic Cubes maybe? *



Capa13 said:


> There is no way you are going to university with the horrendous deductive and analytical skills you have.


You shouldn't say that, believe me.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You just ignore what I say so of course it doesn't .
> 
> I've also remember 3 eyed Madara with 2 Rinnegans get negged by BZ who scales below Team 7 .


I mentioned you in a post a day ago. All you did was make claims, all the Arguments that you said debunked Madara were on Page one weren't arguments.  I looked through that page, not one Post explained how Isshiki was getting Past Madara's Immortality.  Your Argument about the Scroll was Debunked, Even after Momoshiki was killed Talked about Kaguya Preparating An attack against the Otsutsuki clan once they arrived.



I know Base Kaguya before she ate the Chakra fruit and Fused with the Ten tails defeated Prime Isshiki, and Kaguya Back then At that power was around Base Momoshiki level.

Even Boruto series took Back the Momoshiki stuff and seen Momoshiki was introduced in 2016,  We already have 2-3 More Otsutsuki so clearly Kaguya was worried about The clan not Momoshiki and Kinshiki since they mentioned the clan was who she was preparing an Attack on in the boruto Anime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Aug 2, 2021)

Sparks said:


> @ThirdRidoku Curious to see what your thoughts are on this when you get the chance.


Admittedly I'm not much of an expert on Boruto, but from what  I do know  Isshiki scales above these guys in stats and unlike Kaguya doesn't have the weakness of inexperience.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOL “I’m essentially immortal”. Madara even questions his immortality. Naruto had 2 clones subduing Madara limbo and his clones were clearly not subsiding Madara. Hahahahahahahaha!! His clones in the image you posted are literally talking to each other trolling “this should do it”… like dude the clones were there to place chakra rods into the limbo clone so it couldn’t escape considering only chunnin fodder would be completely subdued by a magnet release rasengan.




Madara Never Questioned his immortality; you just glossed over the Fact that Madara just *becoming immortal* was enough to the point Naruto Couldn't even Fight him alone and win. That Proves My point, Especially when Naruto's Punches couldn't even Crack Madara's TSB while Gai(who is far stronger than SPSM Naruto) was Cracking Madara's TSB shield. We can conclude there that Gai pure Strength>>SPSM Naruto.  Gai almost Killed Madara, while Naruto didn't even come close to doing that against a Weakened Madara who was recovering.

That not the Point, Naruto had only one clone in that instant, SPSM NAruto>>Rinnegan Sasuke.

BZ stated The original Naruto is the one with TSB on his back, it was Original SPSM Naruto+Shadow clone which was barely able to subdue 1 Limbo clone. 

the fact it took Both Naruto and his clone to subdue That Limbo clone proves Sasuke Has no chance of beating Madara when SPSM Naruto is more powerful Sasuke to the point he could fight defensively and still tie with Bloodlust Sasuke who was trying to kill him. The fact that you said only a Chunnin fodder would be subdued by Six path Magnet Release Rasengan proves you have no idea what you're Talking about.  so since you said that please Prove that Kinshiki can get out of that.


you have Full blooded Otsutsuki's Getting Sealed with less than Magnet release, Now...are you going to telling everyone this seal by Kage that Sealed an Otsutsuki is more powerful than Six paths Enhanced Magnet Release? Like I said you are a troll.



Capa13 said:


> Post the evidence of Madara already trying to get his left eye before fighting SPSM Naruto please. Madara knew where Kakashi was the entire time prior to fighting Naruto and Sasuke and proceeded to accept a fight with 8 Gates Guy, Gaara, Minato and Lee all at once and troll the whole time. If Madara was trying to get his left eye waaay before fighting Naruto with SPSM like you claim, he would just instantly ran to Kakashi before anybody could react around him and steal Kakashi’s eye and then retrieve his last rinnegan. But even after Might Guy uses “Night Guy” and basically obliterates his body he still laughs it off claiming he almost died, it the very second his Limbo clone is hot with magnet release and Sasuke blitz buts him in half do you see him laughing and trolling!? No because before he could even laugh or troll he was already gone with only half a body to get Kakashi’s eye because of how hard he was shutting his pants. Basically he gets kicked so hard half his body is destroyed and almost dies and laughs it off and stays to keep fighting while regenerating his whole body. Sasuke cuts him in half with a regular sword not even imbued with chakra so fast that Madara couldn’t even react and he instantly runs without even opening his mouth to get his second rinnegan. It’s obvious he was wary as fuck about Naruto and Sasuke.




Right when he Absorbed the Juubi he was trying to Get His eye Back Kid, Like I said Actually Read the manga and maybe you won't get embarrassed by your peers.


That is a stupid argument, Explain How Madara was going to Get His Eye Back  when the second Madara attacked them Gai Came in saving everyone? After that Gai went out with 8th Gate so he was occupied with Gai, and after Gai almost died, Naruto came in and Jumped him, after that. After he absorbed the God Tree, Sasuke came in after that.

The fact that Naruto couldn't even Break Madara''s TSB while Gai Cracked Madara's TSB shield should telling you Gai was a lot Stronger than Naruto and Sasuke were.


Capa13 said:


> And let’s analyze how clones work. I don’t have images saved in my phone right now but you can confirm this yourself as it’s explained many times throughout the series and in the data books. Every time a shadow clone is made, it chakra is equal to 50%. It’s been stated that the more clones you make, the weaker they become, as made evident where Naruto creates 4 clones that can spare with Madara Limbo clones equally (which do not function like shadow clones and it’s unknown how much weaker they are than Madara) whereas when he creates thousands of clones like against Kaguya, they basically can just sit there and get 1 shot 0 diff. Naruto is also able to fight the third Raikage as a shadow clone pretty equally, but once his shadow clone creates thousands of other shadow clones, the thousands other clones are completely useless and are just used as a barrier to slow down the deep forest emergence. Therefore it’s a stated and confirmed fact that the more clones you make, the less powerful they become individually. Naruto created thousands of shadow clones against Kaguya to stall her so that Obito and Sakura could escape. Sooo your argument is that 1 of thousands of Naruto’s clones has less chakra that the 100 healings mark that took Sakura 3 years to amass????? I don’t understand the anti feat. Soo let’s just be generous here and assume Naruto only had 100 clones. Simple math states that since 1 clone has 50% of Naruto’s power, each individual clone would have approximately half a percent of Naruto’s chakra. Soo what exactly are you arguing??? That a large portion of Sakura’s chakra that she has amassed over 3 whole years is more than 0.5% Naruto??????????? Like okay cool. NOT an anti feat.





You don't need any Scans to confirm that, it's been well established even in part 1 Naruto up to Shippuden that clones Making divides your chakra into pieces.


So, You admit Kaguya Ran from 1000 clones that Naruto made correct? The Databook states those clones were on the level of Rock Lee and Kaguya Ran from them.


Capa13 said:


> You are using 2 eyed Madara as a means to refute my “curbstomped” comment. I was saying that 1 eyed Madara with the god tree got curbstomped, which he did. 2 eyed Madara did not. 1 eyed Madara literally saw Naruto mick a truthseeking orb, and as he was processing how it was possible, Naruto was already on his ass fighting him IN BASE. 1 eyed Madara literally commented that getting hit by a lava style rasengan by BASE Naruto with SP would be “bad” for him and then got thrown into the god tree. He then absorbed the god tree and like you said, claimed to be “essentially immortal” and after that had his limbo subdued without even dealing damage to Naruto and Sasuke. Had his fastest attack the light fang avoided with 0 difficulty by Naruto and then got blitzed instantly by Sasuke with a generic regular katana. All of that happened to Madara without Madara even dealing ANY DAMAGE to Naruto and Sasuke. Then he runs away. Sooo basically he lands nothing on Naruto/Sasuke, gets hit by them multiple times, has his rinnegan ability figured out and subdued with magnet release temporarily super quickly and then gets cut in half and then he runs away with only half a body to Kakashi and you’re telling me he wasn’t scared????!!! He couldn’t do anything to them. Double rinnegan Madara is a different story though as he is obviously more confident in his abilities although there is absolutely 0 evidence that 2 eyed Madara would beat Naruto and Sasuke together as 1 eyed Madara got fodderized with no difficulty by both of them.



You're admitting to using a Weaker Madara?  Now, you're Talking about Madara after He Absorbed the God Tree and was in a 2v1 and they still couldn't beat him with a Win condition?   You can't even Keep a straight Story.

You were talking about Madara before He Absorbed the God Tree since you said this:

*"He then starts absolutely shit stomping 1 eyed Madara with just taijutsu and different kekkai genkai rasengan variations. Yes. A 16 year old who had no idea what just happened to him was beating 1 eyed Madara with fucking rasengans and his taijutsu."*

right after Naruto saved Gai,  Now you're talking about a 2v1 situation where Naruto and Sasuke had a Win condition to instantly win the fight After Madara became immortal and they couldn't even finish him.  That was a Madara who didn't even have all his Abilities or Limbo clones Nor did he have his full power.  Like I said your Double standards is showing.


Capa13 said:


> Also you are claiming that Naruto couldn’t even beat Madara who was recovering from near death????? You realize that Madara has regeneration that is much greater than Hashiramas and Tsunades/Sakuras right??? By the time he fought Naruto, his entire body was regenerated like new. The whole point of regeneration is to REGENERTE DAMAGE….. When regeneration is complete that means the damage is healed!!! I know it’s an insanely complicated concept to understand but “Madara get big hole in him, Madara retreats big hole and get up, but even though Madara have big cool regeneration power and completely regenerate body, I still make claim that Madara NeAr DeAtH”.



Kid, You were the one who said Naruto curbstomped him, when He only did one move in that fight. Naruto Punch Wasn't even Strong enough to overpower Madara's TSB and crack it so No Naruto didn't "curbstomp" Madara in that instant, you need to stop wanking kid. If you consider that a Curbstomp then by that Same Logic, Madara curbstomp Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, and 100 Healing Sakura(who obito stated has more chakra than clone SPSM Naruto) Naruto at that time only had 1 clone so he had 50% of Naruto chakra.


Capa13 said:


> Your images are actually childish as they have sooooooo many contradictions to your arguments. You argue Madara is immortal and that Isshiki/Momoshiki cannot kill him, yet you post images of madara himself claimed he is “essentially immortal”. You know Madara is a T5 smartest character in the series, Soo I’m pretty sure if Madara thinks he is completely immortal, he’s going to say he’s completely immortal. But all that happens after he makes that comment is him obtaining another rinnegan, which last time I remembered, gaining a second rinnegan doesn’t turn you from essentially immortal, to completely immortal Soo clearly even Madara himself believes he can die albeit with a lot of effort/difficulty. You then say that it takes Naruto and his clone just to subdue a limbo clone, except the image you post clearly confirms that the limbo clone is already completely subdued and the 2 clones are simply just adding rods to make sure it doesn’t escape LOL. Sooo apparently while Madara’s clone is stationary, and completely unable to move, because Naruto has a clone helping him to add chakra rods to further make sure it stays there as they think it’s his only limbo clone to make sure they don’t have to deal with it again, that means I’m he NEEDS 2 to subdue it. No… just no. That is completely void of logic. That’s like a prison guard beating the shit out of a prisoner and then throwing him in solitary confinement with a straight jacket and 2 guards at the door and claiming that the prisoner is sooooo tough and the guard is weak because he needs a straight jacket and 2 other guards just to subdue him. Like……??????



Like I said Madara's Immortality is greater than Hidan's Immortality who can survive having his head chopped off.

Like I said kid, If Killing Madara was possible Hagoromo wouldn't have given them the Seals.  If Naruto and Sasuke were able to Beat Madara with Just pure power alone they wouldn't have essentially tried to Seal him.

That alone Debunks you're Argument of either of them being able to Beat him in a 1v1.


Capa13 said:


> Ohhh yeah another thing, that image of Guy is quite hilarious considering you are using an image of Madara regenerating and laughing at guy to argue that Naruto “couldn’t kill him” right after, whereas literally seconds after that Naruto kicks a truthseeking orb away, Madara completes his regeneration and without even using the 9 tails chakra, Naruto throws Madara into the chakra tree and forces Madara to flea with nothing more than a lava style rasengan. Lol. Right after dodging the lava style rasengan what does Madara do, he ABORBS THE GOD TREE! Sooooooo Madara has to dodge a Lava style rasengan to avoid damage and then resorts to absorbing the entire god tree to fight Naruto. I don’t see the anti feat here. Naruto was in base, was using SPSM for the first time in his life (like he literally just woke up seconds before that with his new SPSM) and was using attacks which are on his lower tier of combat potency. You’re arguments are absolutely atrocious.



Naruto couldn't Kill him, If he could he wouldn't have tried to seal him.


Capa13 said:


> Look man I actually feel hella sorry for you. There is no way you are going to university with the horrendous deductive and analytical skills you have. I’m actually not even shit talking you right now I genuinely feel bad for you. You are devoid of any logic and blindly in love with a character in a fantasy anime series to the point where you think characters whose greatest feat is trapping an entire planet in a dream is stronger than 2 character who have done the same thing to at minimum dozens of other planets and who are capable of creating completely separate dimensions and time space which contain their own planets and possibly even stars if you high ball. I mean Madara and Itachi are my 2 favourite characters in the series by FAR like it’s not even close between those 2 and any other character for me. But there’s a difference between me and you. I have an IQ above room temperature and I look at things from an unbiased and analytical/logical standpoint. You on the other hand use random bulls hit that makes absolutely 0 sense and completely take thing out of context without providing any context in order to further your delusions. Now that I think of it, I’d bet you’re a democrat! You act/think just like them!


Stop projecting yourself insecurity  on people.  you have 0 Arguments. all you did was try to downplay while ignoring the bold evidence that Naruto and Sasuke tried to Seal Madara which all the proof we need to say they couldn't beat him in taijutsu, Like they did Momoshiki. They couldn't beat him on power alone, The fact that Naruto stated *"he felt like He could do anything" *

is yet he still tried to seal Madara tells you he couldn't defeat Madara without those seals.

your concession is accepted.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

@Capa13 



1000 clones of Naruto forced Kaguya to Run and retreat, Isshiki was running and dodging 4 clones of Naruto which you admitt Divides Naruto chakra up.


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

@Thiago20019
The fact People dismiss that Madara no sold  Naruto Sage art Lava style Rasenshuriken should tell you they don't care about Feats.

a Normal Wind Style Rasenshuriken was stated to to destroy all your chakra Network effectively disabling your ability to use chakra, and Madara easily took a Lava Variate of the Style that was Six paths enhanced with Six paths Senjutsu.



If Momoshiki and Isshiki were ever hit by that attack and they didn't absorb it or try to stop it they are done for. Nothing implies they can keep using chakra after their chakra network is completely severed.

I'm Vert curious on how Isshiki cube or Kicks are going to come close to Doing any of this, when Madara has already no sold this attack and stronger versions of these attacks  and keep fighting.

Kakashi even described it as infinite  number of  cellular level attack severing the chakra Network.  Isshiki needed to use Shrinking on just a regular Giant Rasengan, and Momoshiki died to Giant Rasengan.

I find it hilarious that they think Isshiki or Momoshiki are Beating an Immortal Madara.

You know how some can be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Goku (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> @Thiago20019
> The fact People dismiss that Madara no sold  Naruto Sage art Lava style Rasenshuriken should tell you they don't care about Feats.
> 
> a Normal Wind Style Rasenshuriken was stated to to destroy all your chakra Network effectively disabling your ability to use chakra, and Madara easily took a Lava Variate of the Style that was Six paths enhanced with Six paths Senjutsu.


All it did was bisect him. it's Lava Style: Rasenshuriken, not Wind Style: Rasenshuriken, no indication the small wind blades attacked him.


----------



## Fused (Aug 2, 2021)

Vegito said:


> All it did was bisect him. it's Lava Style: Rasenshuriken, not Wind Style: Rasenshuriken, no indication the small wind blades attacked him.


It didn't bisect him, it just slashed his stomach open. Then when he got up to absorb the Divine Tree, he still had his legs attached. The fodder attack couldn't even bisect him.


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

Vegito said:


> All it did was bisect him. it's Lava Style: Rasenshuriken, not Wind Style: Rasenshuriken, no indication the small wind blades attacked him.


Edo Madara had tanked  Wind Style as well. 

Like I said JJ Regeneration>>Edo Regeneration.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Aug 2, 2021)

Vegito said:


> All it did was bisect him. it's Lava Style: Rasenshuriken, not Wind Style: Rasenshuriken, no indication the small wind blades attacked him.


All Rasenshuriken variations are still Wind Style


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 2, 2021)

Madara is immortal because he said so.

Yeah, and Tsunade literally cannot die in battle too


----------



## Thiago20019 (Aug 2, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Madara is immortal because he said so.


- Received several hits that would kill any character in the series
- Needed a sealing jutsu to be defeated, according to Hagoromo

"Lol he said"

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Madara is immortal because he said so.
> 
> Yeah, and Tsunade literally cannot die in battle too




That is False Equivalent fallacy.


Tsunade nearly died from being sliced in half, Madara Laughed at that. You also ignored the fact they needed to seal him otherwise they would have just killed him since you people argue SPSM Naruto was more powerful.

Learn how to debate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Tsunade nearly died from being sliced in half, Madara Laughed at that.


Still did better then jigen as she had stamina to use jutsu unlike isshiki and it took tsunade couple hours to recover unlike isshiki's 1000 years

Isshiki after bisection: Help me anybody, Im literally going to die
Tsunade after bisection: Dont worry about me go assist the other gokage

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 2, 2021)

Why exactly are we questioning whether Madara was immortal or not when Hagoromo literally said the only way to defeat Madara was to seal him like they did with Ten Tails/Kaguya long ago? Clearly no attack was ever going to kill Madara.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Still did better then jigen as she had stamina to use jutsu unlike isshiki and it took tsunade couple hours to recover unlike isshiki's 1000 years
> 
> Isshiki after bisection: Help me anybody, Im literally going to die
> Tsunade after bisection: Dont worry about me go assist the other gokage




Momoshiki after fighting the gokage: Jesus this darui guy is good, I gotta run for my life

Madara after fighting the gokage: These guys are literal trash, I bodied them no difficulty


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

@Aegon Targaryen 

You should be ashamed of yourself for even using Tsunada Argument against Madara.

If you're going to use False Equivalent Fallacies, then I'd rather you not Reply, to avoid you looking dumb in front of your peers. 


Madara stated he was immortal Because he had Just Absorbed The God Tree which, he figured out was Kaguya who is immortal. 

Please Learn to debate troll. 

@Bob74h 


This is looking more and more like the case. I've told them no on several occasions. I have no reason to get on Discord to own them when I can do it here.

You can truly see how desperate they are Just by them saying " Oh, you said no? then I'll take that as a Concession because you don't want to get on discord" 


They really need to step outside the virtual world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I told you  many times I don't do Discord, and I don't do VC.   You've not made any reason for me to believe  You can keep a civil debate, so keep your money you can use it for your Education funds.


You don’t do VC because you hide behind cringe screenshots and horrible arguments. If you’re not willing to debate in VC then you clearly aren’t confident in your shit arguments?? I’m literally willing to get random “judges” and I’ll put up $250. It’s very simple. Accept a debate, man up and show up, or keep spewing useless garbage over text chat on a random forum.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 2, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> - Received several hits that would kill any character in the series



Still not proof he's immortal. Sorry.



Thiago20019 said:


> - Needed a sealing jutsu to be defeated, according to Hagoromo



Hagoromo never said this.



Thiago20019 said:


> "Lol he said"



Yep.


----------



## Danisor (Aug 2, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I've also remember 3 eyed Madara with 2 Rinnegans get negged by BZ who scales below Team 7 .


Madara dying like that was one of the worst things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> You don’t do VC because you hide behind cringe screenshots and horrible arguments. If you’re not willing to debate in VC then you clearly aren’t confident in your shit arguments?? I’m literally willing to get random “judges” and I’ll put up $250. It’s very simple. Accept a debate, man up and show up, or keep spewing useless garbage over text chat on a random forum.



Hide behind screenshots and horrible arguments well at least, We have screenshots to prove our case here

Because im wanting to debate on this forum instead of on your forum, Im scared of you like who do you think your fooling here. It's obvious that you just want one of us on your discord as a you have control of the discourse there and b you can say stupid things without a sizeable amount of people calling you out if im wrong then why do tell why your so focused on getting us to your forum what is it dead with 5 members or something


----------



## Thiago20019 (Aug 2, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Still not proof he's immortal. Sorry.


No, he's just hard to kill, right? Can't you put the two simple premises together and come to the obvious conclusion? 



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Hagoromo never said this.


Yeah, he's just been holding those seals for a long time and wanted to get rid of them.

The old man could have just said: "take his head off", but then what would he do with the seals?



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> You don’t do VC because you hide behind cringe screenshots and horrible arguments. If you’re not willing to debate in VC then you clearly aren’t confident in your shit arguments?? I’m literally willing to get random “judges” and I’ll put up $250. It’s very simple. Accept a debate, man up and show up, or keep spewing useless garbage over text chat on a random forum.


how is the screenshoots horrible? Because you can't debunk Factual statements? 

I told you I don't do VC, or Discord. It don't matter how much money you say you going to give me.  I don't do them. 

You can't Even explain how Isshiki going to kill Madara who was immortal, I argue the same for Obito here who had the Ten tails and Divine Tree as well until he released it to Spam 4 quad Juubi Dama.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> how is the screenshoots horrible? Because you can't debunk Factual statements?



I think it's more that they dont have screenshots that support their precises to begin with like it's why they cut out the part of sasuke saying it's just a theory when talking about momo's gang power


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I told you I don't do VC, or Discord. It don't matter how much money you say you going to give me. I don't do them.



If he had all this money then why is he literally begging all of us to join his discord, Shouldt he have alot of members with all that paper he has or maybe his discord server is dead so he needs one of us to join as he cant get people on that forum to begin with if im wrong then why are you here begging mygod to join


----------



## Goku (Aug 2, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> If he had all this money then why is he literally begging all of us to join his discord, Shouldt he have alot of members with all that paper he has or maybe his discord server is dead so he needs one of us to join as he cant get people on that forum to begin with if im wrong then why are you here begging mygod to join


Not really, it's more easier to debate in voice chat than it is to text.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Not really, it's more easier to debate in voice chat than it is to text.



Not at all as you have to deal with people screaming and you have to make the proper rebuttal in the moment instead of taking however long that you so desire


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> I think it's more that they dont have screenshots that support their precises to begin with like it's why they cut out the part of sasuke saying it's just a theory when talking about momo's gang power


It sad They can't give a decent Argument and will ignore anything that Disagrees with their Logic and then they will insult you if you don't agree with their logic. 

What happen to Just saying "I disagree" and just moving on? even then they don't have anything to refute God Tree Madara wasn't Immortal since he was never Killed when he had the God tree inside him. They had to remove it for Him to die. and we see Kishimoto only did that for plot since Naruto after Losing the 9 tails didn't die.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> It sad They can't give a decent Argument and will ignore anything that Disagrees with their Logic




Logic infers they are acting off of some form of reason which they are not as admitted by toxueus and this other guy who used the majority as the reason for their position


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> even then they don't have anything to refute God Tree Madara wasn't Immortal since he was never Killed when he had the God tree inside him. They had to remove it for Him to die



He died from the ten tails being extracted from him if im not mistaken


----------



## TheNirou (Aug 2, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> You don’t do VC because you hide behind cringe screenshots and horrible arguments. If you’re not willing to debate in VC then you clearly aren’t confident in your shit arguments?? I’m literally willing to get random “judges” and I’ll put up $250. It’s very simple. Accept a debate, man up and show up, or keep spewing useless garbage over text chat on a random forum.


VC debates are trash with the system of "judges" which is composed of people who wank their favorite characters.


----------



## TheNirou (Aug 2, 2021)

I still don't know how people can put Kinshiki and base Momoshiki above Kaguya, it's hilarious...


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> VC debates are trash with the system of "judges" which is composed of people who wank their favorite characters.



I already pointed that out prior to be fair, At least with this system neutral parties can decide who won instead of having those around them say who won

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 2, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> VC debates are trash with the system of "judges" which is composed of people who wank their favorite characters.


I mean have you read this “mygod” guys posts. I think he truly believes that if he tries hard enough Madara will become a loving breathing man and breed with him. Talk about bias…. And my favourite characters in the series are without a question Madara and Itachi and I’m sitting here arguing against Madara… Those who wank their favourite characters are easy to pick out. I mean just re-read this thread and you’ll understand how horny this kid is for Madara. He’s probably jacking off while typing Madara feats. Not all people are bias towards their favourite characters man, and when they are, trust me…. YOU WILL KNOW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yoshibottter (Aug 2, 2021)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Location*: Fused's house
> *Distance*: 20 meters
> *Mindset*: BL
> *Knowledge: *Full
> ...


Everyone except Madara commits suicide after hearing Fused's rant and that leave Madara the default winner.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> I still don't know how people can put Kinshiki and base Momoshiki above Kaguya, it's hilarious...




Because clearly shikamaru solos madara and kaguya at the same time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheNirou (Aug 2, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> I mean have you read this “mygod” guys posts. I think he truly believes that if he tries hard enough Madara will become a loving breathing man and breed with him. Talk about bias…. And my favourite characters in the series are without a question Madara and Itachi and I’m sitting here arguing against Madara… Those who wank their favourite characters are easy to pick out. I mean just re-read this thread and you’ll understand how horny this kid is for Madara. He’s probably jacking off while typing Madara feats. Not all people are bias towards their favourite characters man, and when they are, trust me…. YOU WILL KNOW.




His arguments are still good let's be honest and Madara isn't in my top 5 favorites if you asked me. I agree that Madara is one of the most wanked characters since the beginning with other populars characters like Itachi, Jiraiya or Pain but the Fatebros/Otsutsuki wank is even more hilarious imo.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Sage King (Aug 2, 2021)

14 pages?
OT:: Madara slaughters

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 3, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Hide behind screenshots and horrible arguments well at least, We have screenshots to prove our case here
> 
> Because im wanting to debate on this forum instead of on your forum, Im scared of you like who do you think your fooling here. It's obvious that you just want one of us on your discord as a you have control of the discourse there and b you can say stupid things without a sizeable amount of people calling you out if im wrong then why do tell why your so focused on getting us to your forum what is it dead with 5 members or something


What?? Invite me to your discord server then! IDC at all, debating cannot be done over text. I don’t care who is there, who the audience is, or  any of that. Annnnnd your screenshots prove absolutely nothing. Everything you’re spouting is headcannon. There is no evidence of anything you say. All we know is that for a fact, Kaguya did lose her fight with full knowledge of Naruto and Sasuke’s powers with high difficulty and that Naruto only had 1/2 of the kyubi and that Sasuke hadn’t mastered the rinnegan yet. Whereas Momoshiki lost mid-high diff against Sasuke with a mastered rinnegan and 16 extra years of training, and a rusty Naruto who gained an entire second half of the kyubi and also had 16 extra years of training. All we know is that Kaguya pushed both a younger and much less trained/newbie N+S to a much closer fight with full knowledge from zetsu whereas Momoshiki struggled more against much older, more trained, mastered fighters who have only gained shit since their fight with Kaguya. You believe that just because a few screenshots of Madara tanking attacks from fodder 8th gates guy who would get 1 shot by Sasuke or Naruto and Madara claiming he is immortal makes him stronger than Momoshiki who fought harder versions of N+S than Kaguya did and did slightly worse without knowing their powers….. Like I don’t even know what to say. This is my last post to you room temp IQ high schoolers. Either invite me to a discord and debate, or join my discord and debate, either works. Or cower in fear of voice for some odd reason. It’s up to you. Capa#2518

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Aug 3, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> All we know is that for a fact, Kaguya did lose her fight with full knowledge of Naruto and Sasuke’s powers with high difficulty and that Naruto only had 1/2 of the kyubi and that Sasuke hadn’t mastered the rinnegan yet.


Lol, imagine wasting your time arguing with someone who makes ridiculous claims like this

Without DMS Obito, DMS Kakashi and Sakura they would've been dead.


Capa13 said:


> Whereas Momoshiki lost mid-high diff against Sasuke with a mastered rinnegan and 16 extra years of training, and a rusty Naruto who gained an entire second half of the kyubi and also had 16 extra years of training.


16 years of training???


I kind of like this @Capa13 guy his optimism may even rival @Alita

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 3, 2021)

The Kid said Everything said in here is headcanon, yet he makes Claims Talking about Naruto and Sasuke had 16 years of Training, but he can't even explain why Naruto was Rusty if He was training for 16 years.

The double Standards is real...  all I'm going to say is post where it was stated Naruto has been Training for 16 years, Start there before you mention anything else, Because I want to know where this idea came from.


If I argued EMS Madara after the Hashirama Was Training until he Got too old People will call me out on that, so it only fair to do the same and call out bullshit.


----------



## Colmillo (Aug 3, 2021)

This just shows that if you have madara in your thread,You get 100+ Replies.

Why is madara wanked so heavily?Code solos him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 3, 2021)

"16 years of training" when there was no other threat between Madara and Momoshiki, people in-universe literally still talk about Madara and the Fourth Shinobi World War like it was yesterday. Kid is smoking crack or cocaine or something

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 3, 2021)

Starkk said:


> This just shows that if you have madara in your thread,You get 100+ Replies.
> 
> Why is madara wanked so heavily?Code solos him.


Because no one except you and your mom give two shits about a generic pure evil robot with 2 sec of screentime from a trash sequel that can't even compare in copies to the least sold Naruto volume, now quit bitching already. If you're that mad ask the mods to make a section dedicated only to Boruto Battledome, then you, your mom, and the 3 other Boruto fanboys around here can fap collectively on how much Code solos Madara.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> "16 years of training" when there was no other threat between Madara and Momoshiki, people in-universe literally still talk about Madara and the Fourth Shinobi World War like it was yesterday. Kid is smoking crack or cocaine or something



People with no six paths Power was easily Making Naruto and Sasuke look like fools out their.

Hell, They forced Naruto to go BSM.  Now we have Kara members who are weak as hell, being able to Make Naruto look like Fool to the point even a Kid could react to Move Naruto struggled with.

The implication is clear,  you don't need Six paths power to force Naruto and Sasuke into a hard fight and Make Naruto use BSM.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Colmillo (Aug 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Because no one except you and your mom give two shits about a generic pure evil robot with 2 sec of screentime from a trash sequel that can't even compare in copies to the least sold Naruto volume,


1.Who uses “Your mom” anymore  
2.The Robot you claim to Have 2 sec of screen time actually has more than 3 panels including him.

3.Jigen beats ant


 now quit bitching already. 

*ironic coming from you *

If you're that mad ask the mods to make a section dedicated only to Boruto Battledome, then you, your mom, and the 3 other Boruto fanboys around here can fap collectively on how much Code solos Madara.
Boruto battle dome?Good idea,Because madara will finally be irrelevant from the story and therefore Be Downgraded to Fodder tier level.

“your mom” do you have anything else to say?


yes,code solos madara.
Thankyou for admitting that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alita (Aug 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> "16 years of training" when there was no other threat between Madara and Momoshiki, people in-universe literally still talk about Madara and the Fourth Shinobi World War like it was yesterday. Kid is smoking crack or cocaine or something



Did you forget toneri exists?   Naruto clearly improved his skills in the last compared to the war.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thiago20019 (Aug 3, 2021)

14 pages of conversation, no fanboy alienshit was able to tell how he will kill Madara

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thiago20019 said:


> 14 pages of conversation, no fanboy alienshit was able to tell how he will kill Madara



They will never do that, all they will do is repost BZ defeated Madara.

They won't acknowledge that BZ defeat Rinnegan Sasuke who needed Naruto to get him off. 

I'm came to the conclusion that BZ isn't as weak as He may look, He is no  fighter the caliber of Minato and Kakashi, but if he can catch you off guard you're pretty much done. 

Since He took down Rinnegan Sasuke and he couldn't do anything and was at BZ mercy.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> They will never do that, all they will do is repost BZ defeated Madara.
> 
> They won't acknowledge that BZ defeat Rinnegan Sasuke who needed Naruto to get him off.
> 
> ...


I mean he had DMS Obito's body. DMS Obito > DMS Kakashi who was able to blitz and damage Kaguya herself.

Black Zetsu by himself is fodder who, as per his own admission, would have been killed by Minato and Kakashi if he detached from DMS Obito's body.


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> I mean he had DMS Obito's body. DMS Obito > DMS Kakashi who was able to blitz and damage Kaguya herself.
> 
> Black Zetsu by himself is fodder who, as per his own admission, would have been killed by Minato and Kakashi if he detached from DMS Obito's body.



Fodder in combat sure, but if he can catch you off guard you're pretty much done form. Look at the track record, He took Madara, and Sasuke while they were off guard and they couldn't do anything. 

Yeah, that was more so him talking about Facing Minato and Kakashi head on in a fight which I agree he fodder there, but if He can catch them off guard He can beat them.  Just like I said before If BZ catch Momoshiki or Isshiki off Guard they are done for they won't be able to do anything to get off out it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Fodder in combat sure, but if he can catch you off guard you're pretty much done form. Look at the track record, He took Madara, and Sasuke while they were off guard and they couldn't do anything.
> 
> Yeah, that was more so him talking about Facing Minato and Kakashi head on in a fight which I agree he fodder there, but if He can catch them off guard He can beat them.  Just like I said before If BZ catch Momoshiki or Isshiki off Guard they are done for they won't be able to do anything to get off out it.


Yes but he stabbed Madara with DMS Obito's arm and we know that Obito physically was pretty strong. Would he achieve the same thing if he was on his own (as in if he had his own arm instead of DMS Obito's)? Nah.


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 3, 2021)

Fused said:


> Yes but he stabbed Madara with DMS Obito's arm and we know that Obito physically was pretty strong. Would he achieve the same thing if he was on his own (as in if he had his own arm instead of DMS Obito's)? Nah.



Yeah, I acknowledge he was able to Stab Madara using DMS Obito, but he still has feats of Sitting on Rinnegan sasuke and he couldn't do anything.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 4, 2021)

Ok, too many edits/deletions.

This thread is just going to be closed if someone calls for a mod again.


And some of you need to learn to use spoiler tags.


----------



## Fused (Aug 4, 2021)

As usual 


Well the fact remains that no one has explained how Isshiki kills someone who is immortal


----------



## Colmillo (Aug 4, 2021)

And yet no one explains how madara stands a chance against Jigen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Colmillo (Aug 4, 2021)

Seal


Fused said:


> As usual
> 
> 
> Well the fact remains that no one has explained how Isshiki kills someone who is immortal


Seal him in the ramen bowl.


----------



## Fused (Aug 4, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Seal
> 
> Seal him in the ramen bowl.


Ah Yes and Madara can't simply switch dimensions because... 


And I know what you are going to say now "but there's no proof he can use the Rinnesharingan that way!!!", the only other Rinnesharingan seen in the series (Kaguya's) was used for dimensional travel, there's no reason why Madara's can't do the same. It's not there for decoration on his forehead, it serves a function 




Starkk said:


> And yet no one explains how madara stands a chance against Jigen


You would have to prove Isshiki has either Six Paths Sage Mode or Rinnegan to counter Limbo, but we both know you can't


----------



## Colmillo (Aug 4, 2021)

Fused said:


> Ah Yes and Madara can't simply switch dimensions because...
> 
> 
> And I know what you are going to say now "but there's no proof he can use the Rinnesharingan that way!!!", the only other Rinnesharingan seen in the series (Kaguya's) was used for dimensional travel, there's no reason why Madara's can't do the same. It's not there for decoration on his forehead, it serves a function


It was neither stated or shown that madara could switch dimensions


----------



## Fused (Aug 4, 2021)

Starkk said:


> It was neither stated or shown that madara could switch dimensions


It was neither stated nor shown that Isshiki can affect or see Limbo.


----------



## Colmillo (Aug 4, 2021)

Fused said:


> It was neither stated nor shown that Isshiki can affect or see Limbo.


Lol,It was neither stated or shown that madara could defeat jigen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 4, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Lol,It was neither stated or shown that madara could defeat jigen


MaDaRa AnD KaGuYa ArE ImMoRtAl bEcAuSe ThEy SaY So, aNd BeCaUsE tHeY rEgEnErAtE RiDiCuLoUsLy FaSt AnD tAnK CrAzY pOwErFuL AtTaCkS!

Madara claims he’s essentially immortal and tanks attacks that would kill almost anybody else, but a zetsu punch incapacitated him and basically killed him. Plus Nobody has ever even tried to kill Kaguya, Hagoromo and HAmura literally admitted that trying to kill her would be a waste of time because she claimed she was immortal and despite all she had done, they both still loved her and even after sealing her Hamura wanted to live in the moon to be “closer to her/watch over her”. Naruto and Sasuke were told to seal her and as a result from the get go we’re fighting with the intent to seal her. We’ve never seen her get obliterated/tank something insane like Madara. There is 0 evidence they are immortal. Absolutely none.


----------



## Sage King (Aug 5, 2021)

What a joke

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 5, 2021)

Yeah, Madara isn't immortal. @Capa13

Proof: he died.


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 5, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, Madara isn't immortal. @Capa13
> 
> Proof: he died.


Like I don’t get it at all… People claim Madara was immortal because he absorbed the god tree/ten tails and achieved 6 paths power. Yet Kaguya absorbed the ten tails and ate the chakra fruit, and the had the ten tails removed from her and sealed into Hagoromo instead and she was still alive just sealed whereas when the god tree and ten tails was removed from Madara and reabsorbed into Kaguya, it killed Madara……. Like what??


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Aug 5, 2021)

A lot of the time in fiction you can't take self-claims of immortality too seriously on their own lol.

Super Perfect Cell : " I SHALL LIVE FORRREVVERRRR MUU-HAHAHAHA 

Then gets obliterated by a Kamahameha not even an hour later lmao.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 5, 2021)

LMFAO. How does Madara dying After Having the all the tailed Beast and God Tree removed indicative That Madara with God tree Absorbed wasn't immortal? 

He is immortal While he had the God Tree which is Kaguya who is immortal, Remove the source of his immortality and he is no longer immortal.

You guys are just downplayers looking for any excuse to downplay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 5, 2021)

ThirdRidoku said:


> A lot of the time in fiction you can't take self-claims of immortality too seriously on their own lol.
> 
> Super Perfect Cell : " I SHALL LIVE FORRREVVERRRR MUU-HAHAHAHA
> 
> Then gets obliterated by a Kamahameha not even an hour later lmao.


Except that Madara's claim is validated by the story?  Why else would Hagoromo give them the Chibaku Tensei Sealing Jutsu to defeat Madara?


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 5, 2021)

Fused said:


> Except that Madara's claim is validated by the story?  Why else would Hagoromo give them the Chibaku Tensei Sealing Jutsu to defeat Madara?


IQ level ——-> Below room temperature.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Aug 5, 2021)

Fused said:


> Except that Madara's claim is validated by the story?  Why else would Hagoromo give them the Chibaku Tensei Sealing Jutsu to defeat Madara?


It would just mean that killing Kaguya or someone with Kaguya's power is inconcievable for someone at Hagoromo's levelat best.


----------



## Fused (Aug 5, 2021)

ThirdRidoku said:


> It would just mean that killing Kaguya or someone with Kaguya's power is inconcievable for someone at Hagoromo's levelat best.


Except that when Hagoromo gave them the Seals he explicitly said "I would like you to stop MADARA".

So the seals were meant for Madara.


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Aug 5, 2021)

Fused said:


> Except that when Hagoromo gave them the Seals he explicitly said "I would like you to stop MADARA".
> 
> So the seals were meant for Madara.


Madara only became immortal after absorbing Kaguya though, aka the Divine Tree. We see Kaguya talk to Madara as he absorbs her.


----------



## kayz (Aug 5, 2021)

Madaratards crying like little bitches.
You can keep living in denial. Isshiki is the alpha male on top of the verse right now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Kage 2


----------



## Monarch (Aug 5, 2021)

kayz said:


> Madaratards crying like little bitches.
> You can keep living in denial. Isshiki is the alpha male on top of the verse right now.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 5, 2021)

ThirdRidoku said:


> A lot of the time in fiction you can't take self-claims of immortality too seriously on their own lol.
> 
> Super Perfect Cell : " I SHALL LIVE FORRREVVERRRR MUU-HAHAHAHA
> 
> Then gets obliterated by a Kamahameha not even an hour later lmao.



Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 5, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> LMFAO. How does Madara dying After Having the all the tailed Beast and God Tree removed indicative That Madara with God tree Absorbed wasn't immortal?
> 
> He is immortal While he had the God Tree which is Kaguya who is immortal, Remove the source of his immortality and he is no longer immortal.
> 
> You guys are just downplayers looking for any excuse to downplay.


Literally this 
madara is immortal because he had shinju/juubi 
remove that and he is no longer immortal 

not sure why we have idiots all of a sudden running around circles saying that shinju madara was not immortal because he died  
and that theres no evidence of madara or kaguya being immortal WHEN ITS A LITERAL MANGA FACT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 5, 2021)

kayz said:


> Madaratards crying like little bitches.
> You can keep living in denial. *Isshiki is the alpha male on top of the verse right now*.


Real fkn alpha right 

Had to live inside a monks head for over a 1000 years lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 5, 2021)

and yet he came back unscathed completely unaffected  
call a spade a spade, seems way more badass than alien boy trying to get with a kid

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 5, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> and yet he came back unscathed completely unaffected


Only because he stole Obito's eye from Kakashi, without it, he would have been screwed .


ARGUS said:


> call a spade a spade, seems way more badass than alien boy trying to get with a kid


Kaguya who scales above the same Sasuke that parted Juudara resorted to a cheap shot against that alien boy and still failed to finish him off though .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Aug 5, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Real fkn alpha right
> 
> Had to live inside a monks head for over a 1000 years lol



As a parasite at that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 5, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Only because he stole Obito's eye from Kakashi, without it, he would have been screwed .


lol no, that eye was only used for him to get his rinnegan, 
he would have regenerated easily either way, 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Kaguya who scales above the same Sasuke that parted Juudara resorted to a cheap shot against that alien boy and still failed to finish him off though .


Kaguya wrecked that alien boy before she even got her immense power which was what allowed her to treat sasuke like a bug and be above madara 

whats funny is that your alien boy went in hiding for over a 1000yrs and live as a parasite 
real fkn alpha to not take action and stay hiding while your previous subordinate is dominating the world


----------



## Monarch (Aug 5, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> lol no, that eye was only used for him to get his rinnegan,
> he would have regenerated easily either way,


Not sure how that would have worked out with Sasuke being right next to him and Naruto getting there to seal him or play football with his torso before deciding to get rid of him for good had he not fled the scene thanks to Obito's eye .


ARGUS said:


> Kaguya wrecked that alien boy before she even got her immense power which was what allowed her to treat sasuke like a bug and be above madara


Much like BZ wrecked Juudara, gave him a sex change, and gave him a look that would make failed plastic surgery victims feel lucky about themselves .

She was so weak that she needed to resort to an off-guard attack and still failed to kill him .

She then loses her arm to a teen who's got her son's powerup who in turn also sealed her with Hamura .


ARGUS said:


> whats funny is that your alien boy went in hiding for over a 1000yrs and live as a parasite
> real fkn alpha to not take action and stay hiding while your previous subordinate is dominating the world



Kaguya was sealed for a vast period of time and only made an appearence after Juudara's sex change .

How was he supposed to know when she would pop up and where ?

Then we must also consider that he had more important plan in mind, which was finiding a better vessel .

Naruto needed another powerup on top of what Hag gave him against Isshiki that was enough to cause Kaguya trouble, and he still lost to him .

Not sure why people like Kaguya so much, she turned against her superior, turned against her own children, and all that to get humiliated by a teen .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 5, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Not sure how that would have worked out with Sasuke being right next to him and Naruto getting there to seal him or play football with his torso before deciding to get rid of him for good had he not fled the scene thanks to Obito's eye .


Seems pretty badass to me that he was completely unphased while being chopped in half 
he adapted to his situation and knew he had to get his rightful eye to be able to match the two 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Much like BZ wrecked Juudara, gave him a sex change, and gave him a look that would make failed plastic surgery victims feel lucky about themselves .


atleast he got overpowered by kaguya post fruit 
BZs stab would have been meaningless had it not been a way for kaguya to take over 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> She was so weak that she needed to resort to an off-guard attack and still failed to kill him .


pre fruit 
and she was clearly strong enough to make him live like a damn parasite for over 1000 yrs 
real alpha for him to be bitched and then not have the balls to attack well after she is sealed herself 

hell his main goal was to do what kaguya did, consume the fruit and gain immeasurable power and immortality, 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> She then loses her arm to a teen who's got her son's powerup who in turn also sealed her with Hamura .


while alien boy got fooled by a one armed brat using shadow clones 

no shame in getting sealed against 2 of the strongest characters in the story 

those 2 would overpower and flat out defeat isshiki, let alone jsut seal him away with 2 touches 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Kaguya was sealed for a vast period of time and only made an appearence after Juudara's sex change .


after she gained immeasurable power 
atleast she accomplished isshikis goals 
alien boy couldnt even do that, how sad 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> How was he supposed to know when she would pop up and where ?


then keep the same energy for madara 
how was he supposed to know BZ would turn traitor 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Then we must also consider that he had more important plan mind, which was finiding a better vessel .


finding a vessel to ressurrect himself and do what kaguya managed to do, 
again, he got sonned by his previous subordinate who now makes him look like a failure 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Naruto needed another powerup on top of what Hag gave him against Isshiki that was enough to cause Kaguya trouble, and he still lost to him .


actually kaguya would have bodied RSM naruto had it been a 1v1 
all he was doing was stalling 

either way, BYM is something hagoromo would know how to use, given he has SPSM and has a superoir bijuu within him, not that he needs it, 

Non Jin hagoromo and Hamura collectively are far far stronger than BYM naurto and adult sasuke 

so again, despite isshiki having all that power, he was still one of the biggest failrues in the story, and never had the balls to attack 
hes the furthest thing from being an alpha

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 6, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Literally this
> madara is immortal because he had shinju/juubi
> remove that and he is no longer immortal
> 
> ...


Kaguya lost the shinju and the juubi to Hagoromo and Hamura and she was sealed and she wasn’t dead. Hagoromo then went on to absorb the god tree and the 10 tails after defeating Kaguya (he was the first 10 tails jinchuriki) and still aged and died naturally. It seems the shinju and juubi only grant immortality to Madara and not to other characters…..


----------



## Altiora Night (Aug 6, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Kaguya wrecked that alien boy before she even got her immense power which was what allowed her to treat sasuke like a bug and be above madara


You're saying this as if you knew exactly how strong Kaguya was before eating the fruit when you say "allowed her to treat Sasuke like a bug and be above Madara."

The Ōtsutsuki are known to have devoured countless planets over millenia.

When Kaguya presumably ate the Chakra Fruit, *she didn't even drain the planet completely* and it was a time where humans were fodders.



A Chakra Fruit from back then is nowhere near as powerful as a Chakra Fruit that would be produced now would be, even if the planet were to not be fully drained, as it happened with Kaguya.


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 6, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> Kaguya lost the shinju and the juubi to Hagoromo and Hamura and she was sealed and she wasn’t dead.


Thus confirming she is immortal 


Capa13 said:


> Hagoromo then went on to absorb the god tree and the 10 tails after defeating Kaguya (he was the first 10 tails jinchuriki) and still aged and died naturally.


Wrong, hagoromo didn’t take the shinju and he “died” when he didn’t have the juubi or the Gm 
Being a JJ doesn’t grant you immortality either so moot point 


Capa13 said:


> It seems the shinju and juubi only grant immortality to Madara and not to other characters…..


Shinju and juubi we’re taken only by madara 
Hagoromo didn’t take them in 

and kaguya was immortal after consuming the chakra fruit, whether she has the shinju or not 

so the point still stands where only madara and kaguya are immortal in the story

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charisma (Aug 6, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> Kaguya lost the shinju and the juubi to Hagoromo and Hamura and she was sealed and she wasn’t dead.



What makes you think Kaguya was still alive when Black Zetsu states his mission was the revive her?



> Hagoromo then went on to absorb the god tree and the 10 tails after defeating Kaguya (he was the first 10 tails jinchuriki)
> and still aged and died naturally. It seems the shinju and juubi only grant immortality to Madara and not to other characters…..


Hagoromo partitioned the Ten-Tails into the Tailed Beasts and extracted them from him leaving him crippled and no longer immortal, and then when he decided his time was up he resealed the Gedo Mazou, the source of the strong life force keeping him alive after extraction, back into the moon, leaving him on his deathbed to die.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 6, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> You're saying this as if you knew exactly how strong Kaguya was before eating the fruit when you say "allowed her to treat Sasuke like a bug and be above Madara."


except we know how strong she was after the fruit as we have seen her swat sasuke aside like a bug so not sure what you’re trying to refute here whne I Havnt said that was her before the fruit 

as for her strength before te fruit, we do know it is still enough to leave isshiki nearly dead albeit from an of



Altiora Night said:


> The Ōtsutsuki are known to have devoured countless planets over millenia.
> 
> When Kaguya presumably ate the Chakra Fruit, *she didn't even drain the planet completely* and it was a time where humans were fodders.


She still got a boat load of chakra from humans and whit zetsus 
We also know that earths chakra fruit is far greater than any other planet the ootsutsukid encounter and instead of splitting the fruit in two, she legit took all of it geesekf


Altiora Night said:


> A Chakra Fruit from back then is nowhere near as powerful as a Chakra Fruit that would be produced now would be, even if the planet were to not be fully drained, as it happened with Kaguya.


Agreed but no one has consumed such fruit 
Isshiki wanted to but failed


----------



## Altiora Night (Aug 6, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> except we know how strong she was after the fruit as we have seen her swat sasuke aside like a bug so not sure what you’re trying to refute here whne I Havnt said that was her before the fruit


Yeah, irrelevant.

You said eating the fruit is what *also* allowed her to be above Madara, to which I say there's no indication she wasn't stronger than him even before eating the fruit. 



> We also know that earths chakra fruit is far greater than any other planet the ootsutsukid encounter and instead of splitting the fruit in two, she legit took all of it geesekf


Yes, it is implied to be special *now*.

That's because of the countless superhumans that have existed over the millenium.

Isshiki explained that a Chakra Fruit is a record of all the life that has ever existed (lived & died) on a planet.

A current Chakra Fruit would include peeps like Isshiki (said by Isshiki himself), Hago, Asura, Indra, Hashirama, Madara, and the countless superhumans that have existed over the millenium.



ARGUS said:


> except we know how strong she was after the fruit as we have seen her swat sasuke aside like a bug


Yeah, and she did that while also backed with Ten-Tails' power & the chakra of all people trapped within IT around the globe.

Isshiki meanwhile accomplished the same in a defective vessel on the verge of death — a vessel that couldn't keep up with his power.

And he ironically made a joke out of Sasuke way more times than Kaguya did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 6, 2021)

Man, love to see ARGUS having his butt handed to him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Aug 6, 2021)

Man, I love seeing ARGUS tear up ass

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

